# Post your screen shots



## bridaddy69

Every forum has got to have one of these threads, so here we go...


----------



## Jrocker23

Here are some of mine....


----------



## 3083joe

for today 6/13/11


----------



## jTink

Nice and clean, Joe. Looks good.

Mine as it sits currently.


----------



## CheetahHeel

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## scsa20

From left to right:













































As an extra, here's my splash screen:


----------



## jsuli

:androidwink:Cm7 rc0.4 synergy


----------



## litso

Here's my current setup, still not happy with the colors and icons but I haven't had much time to play with it:


----------



## 1techydude

Ok so here it is....nothing special but me likely!
View attachment 54​


----------



## abn75

man im digging the splash where did you find that


----------



## KsKnightmare

Here's my homescreen.

View attachment 61


----------



## scsa20

abn75 said:


> man im digging the splash where did you find that


Welp, I'm official confused, who you asking about the splash, abn? Talking about someone's wallpaper or my splash screen (the screen that shows before the boot animation)?

If you're talking about my splash screen, I made it, took an image, cleaned it up, brought it out some, and found a picture of the HTC's logo, removed the white background, and there it is.

If it's for someone's wallpaper, then I can't help you as I don't know







;;


----------



## abn75

scsa20 said:


> Welp, I'm official confused, who you asking about the splash, abn? Talking about someone's wallpaper or my splash screen (the screen that shows before the boot animation)?
> 
> If you're talking about my splash screen, I made it, took an image, cleaned it up, brought it out some, and found a picture of the HTC's logo, removed the white background, and there it is.
> 
> If it's for someone's wallpaper, then I can't help you as I don't know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;;


yeah I was talking about yours. sorry, was not all here when i posted that, forgot to quote you


----------



## Retrokid223

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ssethv

I like to keep it simple


----------



## Shiftyshadee

Here ya go









Sent from my ThunderBolt


----------



## scsa20

abn75 said:


> yeah I was talking about yours. sorry, was not all here when i posted that, forgot to quote you


Alright, yeah, I've made it. Cleaned up the image, add the HTC slogan, and flashed it.


----------



## detox246

Cm7 synErgy










Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## goodspellar

pretty simple


----------



## Dbagjones

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## droidnp




----------



## Mamoru16

Retrokid223 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Oh my gosh, where did you get that wallpaper? I like that!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## mcmillanje

Mine:

http://db.tt/gTbabxD 









Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## amosavitas




----------



## avlfive

Screenie...


----------



## bridaddy69

A wip...


----------



## Jaxidian

Not sure if I'll keep it but here is what I have for now:










Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## avlfive

bridaddy69 said:


> A wip...


Yo, what's that clock and calendar?


----------



## bridaddy69

avlfive said:


> Yo, what's that clock and calendar?


Its mclock with a custom miui theme. Check out xda for the mods.


----------



## avlfive

bridaddy69 said:


> Its mclock with a custom miui theme. Check out xda for the mods.


Thanks. Looks great!

*off to find it meow*

EDIT: damn, can't find it anywhere on there, still looking tho...


----------



## psycho_maniac

Here's my homescreen. I only have one screen


----------



## Joshjunior

amosavitas said:


>


lmfao i love that sig


----------



## Shiftyshadee

New 









Sent from my ThunderBolt


----------



## WormDoes

Here's mine running CM7 RC 1.1










Widgetlocker
mClock (MIUI Calendar Mod)
Missed It! (Hidden until I have a missed call, text or email)
LP+ 9x9 grid with glass dock and M22-3D icons
Minimalistic Text


----------



## PineTre3

bridaddy69 said:


> A wip...


could you hook me up with the phone and internet icon please, thanks in advance


----------



## bridaddy69

A little more color...


----------



## litso

I like it, what theme are you running? I like the completely transparent status bar and the status bar icons. I also like your dock icons, what set are they?


----------



## billjohnson

bridaddy69 said:


> Every forum has got to have one of these threads, so here we go...


I want that clock son.


----------



## PineTre3

thanks bridaddy69 for the phone icon....let me know if you want any details


----------



## litso

Still a work in progress. Need to find some new icons, the layout needs a bit of tweaking, and I'm not sure if I like the font. Pretty good shape though I think.










CM7 w/ MattedBlues theme
ADW EX
Simi Clock Widget
BattStatt Pro
Pure Calendar Widget


----------



## mandog202

Sensed up CM7....


----------



## WormDoes




----------



## litso

WormDoes said:


>


I like that lock screen wall, mind sharing worm?


----------



## wwjdd44

lpp on latest cm7 w/honeycream theme


----------



## bridaddy69

Nice screens people! Its good to see a lot of xda migration here.rootzwiki feels a lot more friendly...


----------



## dansan

ssethv said:


> I like to keep it simple


whats that launcher at the bottom?


----------



## uthinkisay

This one is me today. 









I also rock these other two regularly.


----------



## WormDoes

litso said:


> I like that lock screen wall, mind sharing worm?


Sure, no problem, here it is


----------



## psycho_maniac

mandog202 said:


> Sensed up CM7....


 what is that app with the android guy getting his brain sucked out by some character that reminds me of futurama?


----------



## USSENTERNCC1701E




----------



## SomeGuyDude

psycho_maniac said:


> what is that app with the android guy getting his brain sucked out by some character that reminds me of futurama?


Barnacle WiFi Tether. IMO the best tether app available.

OMFGB with GO Launcher:


----------



## amosavitas

synergyROM, mClock, desktop visualizer, circle launcher.


----------



## Joshjunior

i really like that rootz icon you have there 


saintdice said:


> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## goodspellar

amosavitas said:


> synergyROM, mClock, desktop visualizer, circle launcher.


damn i didn't know you could theme mClock to look like that


----------



## dacp283

CM7, launcher pro+, themed with galaxy green, folder icons from folderorganizer, dockbackground from launcher pro's site.

Edit :anyone know why my screen shots are blank when uploaded? 
Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## PineTre3

bridaddy69 said:


> Every forum has got to have one of these threads, so here we go...


how did you get your status bar transparent?


----------



## PineTre3

finally got a day off to throw a new layout together, as always ask for anything


----------



## Akajust1083

Cm7 with blue x theme

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## D3fault121

Asked to remove.

Will post an updated that is safe for work on another day.

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk.


----------



## madzozs

D3fault121 said:


> I like to keep it simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk.


Which clock is that? I'm digging the mirror effect.


----------



## D3fault121

madzozs said:


> Which clock is that? I'm digging the mirror effect.


It's D-clock widget by mt on the market. Not many options but i like it.

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk.


----------



## amosavitas

synergyRom, mClock, circlelauncher, adw ex, and a healthy dose of desktop visualizer


----------



## WormDoes

My past setup I forgot to post



My current


----------



## PineTre3

WormDoes said:


> My past setup I forgot to post
> 
> My current


hopefully no one jacks it from this site too haha


----------



## mmmboba

madzozs said:


> Which clock is that? I'm digging the mirror effect.


there's a clock in that screenshot? =X


----------



## amosavitas




----------



## Joshjunior

i'll post mine its not really done yet i need to hunt down some icons for my launcher to match the synergy theme.
running the latest radio and cm7


























for some reason i can never get picasa to share my photos on forums so i still use photobucket even tho google+ uses picasa :sad3:


----------



## WormDoes

PineTre3 said:


> hopefully no one jacks it from this site too haha


Haha, I don't think that guy will be stealing my, or anyone's setup again. I have no problem if someone uses my setups for inspiration, but to change a wallpaper and completely copy everything then call it your own is bush league


----------



## OnlyZuul




----------



## dacp283

Love my setup  For now anyway 
From my CM7 X


----------



## Akajust1083

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## bridaddy69

I'm pretty happy with it as is...


----------



## PineTre3

bridaddy69 said:


> I'm pretty happy with it as is...


lookin good buddy, could you share your wall


----------



## ERIFNOMI

PineTre3 said:


> lookin good buddy, could you share your wall


That's one of the default wallpapers that comes with the TB isn't it?


----------



## PineTre3

ERIFNOMI said:


> That's one of the default wallpapers that comes with the TB isn't it?


well i still don't have it cuz i'm running CM7


----------



## bridaddy69

Sure thing, got it from deviant art.


----------



## ERIFNOMI

PineTre3 said:


> well i still don't have it cuz i'm running CM7


Fair enough. I'm running CM7 as well and it's doing great!


----------



## abn75

A few of mine
sent from my bolt


----------



## litso

mmmboba said:


> there's a clock in that screenshot? =X


My thoughts exactly :money:



WormDoes said:


> My current


I've been looking for a new layout and a lot of yours are a bit too minimalist for my taste, but I think I'm going to use this one for inspiration. Very nice work, do you mind sharing the icons and weather widgets? Specifically the chart.


----------



## madzozs

WormDoes said:


> My past setup I forgot to post
> 
> 
> 
> My current





amosavitas said:


>





bridaddy69 said:


> I'm pretty happy with it as is...


What are you guys using for that look? I have an idea for a setup I want to use, but I'm nowhere near it. I normally just use simi clock/folders and lpp. Now I am seeing there is so much more out there.


----------



## bridaddy69

madzozs said:


> What are you guys using for that look? I have an idea for a setup I want to use, but I'm nowhere near it. I normally just use simi clock/folders and lpp. Now I am seeing there is so much more out there.


The clock is mclock themed(deviantart), lock screen is widget locker (modded by me to match clock), status bar by me, adw ex for the launcher, faenza variant icons. Any questions pm me...


----------



## hotelmrrsn

Jaxidian said:


> Not sure if I'll keep it but here is what I have for now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


Loving that launcher, what is that?


----------



## hotelmrrsn

amosavitas said:


> synergyROM, mClock, desktop visualizer, circle launcher.


What do you use to set up the shelves?


----------



## amosavitas

hotelmrrsn said:


> What do you use to set up the shelves?


Desktop VisualizeR, select the size that you need ie: 3x1, then select the icon that you're gonna use in this case a couple of shelves that worm or pinetr3 (sorry can't remember) shared @xda. When you've selected the icon you then choose the action which would be none, then place it and stretch it on your homescreen as needed. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## WormDoes

litso said:


> I've been looking for a new layout and a lot of yours are a bit too minimalist for my taste, but I think I'm going to use this one for inspiration. Very nice work, do you mind sharing the icons and weather widgets? Specifically the chart.


The icons are AeolusHD and the weather graph is AIX. If you post screens don't forgot to give credit where credit is due. I never cared in the past until someone blatantly stole my whole setup and passed it off as his own


----------



## WormDoes

*to pieces...*


----------



## dacp283

WormDoes said:


> *to pieces...*


Like that first wallpaper.

From my CM7 X


----------



## madzozs

I might as well put my current one up while I figure out what exactly I want to do, and how to do it.










GTabSimiClock, Beautiful Widgets weather(flat white skin), LPP, Icons are "LP New MIUI Icon Pack Free" in the market, and SimiFolder.


----------



## Veridor

Not too fancy, but showing my cyan love...










Launcher: ADW
Theme: CyanbreadX by rori
Wallpaper: from CyanbreadX wallpaper pack
Widgets: SiMi Clock, BattStat, Minimalist Text, Snowstorm weather, and Calendr


----------



## Veridor

Shiftyshadee said:


> Here ya go


What weather forecast widget is that, Beautiful Widgets? I've been trying to find a free weather widget I can skin to go with my all-cyan look. Not that the information is reliable, though, as it shows me in the wrong state all the time. STILL can't get network location to work in third party apps (not even GPS works right in Snowstorm for some reason).


----------



## PineTre3

Veridor said:


> What weather forecast widget is that, Beautiful Widgets? I've been trying to find a free weather widget I can skin to go with my all-cyan look. Not that the information is reliable, though, as it shows me in the wrong state all the time. STILL can't get network location to work in third party apps (not even GPS works right in Snowstorm for some reason).


not the OP but yea that is beautiful widgets


----------



## Veridor

PineTre3 said:


> not the OP but yea that is beautiful widgets


Crikey! The hunt continues, then, for a free, skinnable weather forecast widget that gets my location right. Thanks brie vote reply, though.


----------



## sikyou

Plain and simple...










Sent from my ThunderBolt


----------



## jmaher1023

Custom lock screen ring and bar shot. 
To the OP: Love the avatar pic! I am also a mint user!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## jafu

Something simple

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## DrkDroid

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## dacp283

Here's mine. Doesn't do the matrix 3D lw justice. Though. 









From my CM7 X


----------



## psycho_maniac

madzozs said:


> I might as well put my current one up while I figure out what exactly I want to do, and how to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTabSimiClock, Beautiful Widgets weather(flat white skin), LPP, Icons are "LP New MIUI Icon Pack Free" in the market, and SimiFolder.


 Where did you get those icons for SimiFolder? There the same ones I use but yours are glossy


----------



## madzozs

psycho_maniac said:


> Where did you get those icons for SimiFolder? There the same ones I use but yours are glossy


Launcher Pro Icons from the market, which is now "Custom Launcher Icons" or something. Black Alien was the color scheme.


----------



## rcastell

PineTre3 said:


> finally got a day off to throw a new layout together, as always ask for anything


@PineTre3 - What launcher are you using? And what theme are you using? I like the clean look and want to use it.

Thanks.


----------



## PineTre3

rcastell said:


> @PineTre3 - What launcher are you using? And what theme are you using? I like the clean look and want to use it.
> 
> Thanks.


i'm using launcherpro plus 10x10 grid size and the theme is called "minimal arrows"


----------



## uthinkisay

PineTre3 said:


> i'm using launcherpro plus 10x10 grid size and the theme is called "minimal arrows"


what are you using for the lock screen?


----------



## rcastell

uthinkisay said:


> what are you using for the lock screen?


The lockscreen is Widgetlocker.


----------



## PineTre3

^^ correct


----------



## mcmillanje

Cm7, adw ex


----------



## uthinkisay

PineTre3 said:


> ^^ correct


 cool guess i just haven't found that theme for it yet.


----------



## uthinkisay

this is me for today


----------



## WormDoes




----------



## rcastell

"uthinkisay said:


> this is me for today


What calendar widget are you using? Can't find on in the market that is transperant.

Thx!


----------



## Spaniard85

CM7, Honeycomb themes, and LauncherPro Plus.

The second shot was shortly after flashing CM7 a couple days ago and overclocked to 1.92ghz.

Sent from my CM7 powered ThunderBolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## APPLEEATER

Quick n easy.....till CM7 final.


----------



## gregnice37




----------



## PineTre3

uthinkisay said:


> cool guess i just haven't found that theme for it yet.


here you go my dude
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=14592614&postcount=1464


----------



## kgbrown247




----------



## sonami

Using bamf 3.0 rc3 with the dark horse 3.1 theme

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------



## slim6596

Hello, everybody. I'm a frequent poster at ThunderBolt Forums and (when it comes back online) TeamBamf Forums. Here's a few I slapped together.
























dasBamf 4.9
DarK Horse theme
UOT tweaks
Sense Lockscreen disabled via db toolbox.


----------



## Grand Prix

View attachment 567


View attachment 568


Two of my recents

Sent from my supercharged Thunderbolt.


----------



## lilcdroid

BAMF RC4.9 with kanged parts from everywhere. Nameplates are from gadget's sig, but it fits for all forums.

View attachment 324


----------



## jcarson7

You all have some amazing screen shots! I think I'll have to start throwing some themes on mine to catch up.


----------



## fishy68

so the missed called and so many texts on the lock screen is part of widgetlocker??


----------



## madzozs

fishy68 said:


> so the missed called and so many texts on the lock screen is part of widgetlocker??


I don't remember the exact name of the widget(missedsms) or something like that.


----------



## slim6596

Missed It!


----------



## fishy68

got it! thanks!


----------



## WormDoes

Details


----------



## lu270bro

Very simple (imo). I run CM7 (are there really other choices?). For the theme, I have basically pillaged and plundered several themes and I have made it my own version, and I like blue. I am currently working on a green based version of this to switch back and forth from. Thanks for looking!


----------



## rycheme

Here's mine.
























Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## madzozs

Cm7. Scrolling Wallpaper, LPP, SimiClock, Beautiful Widgets. Tap the stuff on the left and the LPP shortcuts take you to that screen.


----------



## fishy68

WormDoes said:


> Details


i like simple like that too.. whats the lockscreen? i change my phone all the time but can never get it like this..


----------



## madzozs

He used widget locker to make the lockscreen.


----------



## ProgHouse

madzozs said:


> Cm7. Scrolling Wallpaper, LPP, SimiClock, Beautiful Widgets. Tap the stuff on the left and the LPP shortcuts take you to that screen.


How did you set the shortcuts up on the left side? Seems a little above my paygrade...

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## madzozs

ProgHouse said:


> How did you set the shortcuts up on the left side? Seems a little above my paygrade...
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


The actual words are part of the wallpaper. I just used a blank image over it, and pointed the image to an LPP shortcut.

Forgot to bookmark the site I used, but a quick google found it for me.

http://themedroid.com/2010/11/scrolling-wallpaper-2/

I just followed his instructions.


----------



## ProgHouse

madzozs said:


> The actual words are part of the wallpaper. I just used a blank image over it, and pointed the image to an LPP shortcut.
> 
> Forgot to bookmark the site I used, but a quick google found it for me.
> 
> http://themedroid.com/2010/11/scrolling-wallpaper-2/
> 
> I just followed his instructions.


Thanks man, got it all set up except for one thing and I can't for the life of me get this to work. When I try to add the banners (3x1) on the different screens with desktop visualizer they come out tiny on the screen. Any ideas?

This is just an example... 








Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## madzozs

ProgHouse said:


> Thanks man, got it all set up except for one thing and I can't for the life of me get this to work. When I try to add the banners (3x1) on the different screens with desktop visualizer they come out tiny on the screen. Any ideas?
> 
> This is just an example...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


Couldn't get them to work properly either. I ended up not putting them up. Just dragged/dropped my apps to the appropriate pages.


----------



## ProgHouse

madzozs said:


> Couldn't get them to work properly either. I ended up not putting them up. Just dragged/dropped my apps to the appropriate pages.


Weird, I wonder what's up with that. I sent an email to dvr's developer, if he sheds some light on it I'll let you know. Pretty cool layout I think...

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## dacp283

ProgHouse said:


> Weird, I wonder what's up with that. I sent an email to dvr's developer, if he sheds some light on it I'll let you know. Pretty cool layout I think...
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


Are you all running with a altered LCD density?

From my CM7 X


----------



## ProgHouse

dacp283 said:


> Are you all running with a altered LCD density?
> 
> From my CM7 X


No sir...


----------



## ProgHouse

madzozs said:


> Couldn't get them to work properly either. I ended up not putting them up. Just dragged/dropped my apps to the appropriate pages.


Okay, I figured it out. You have to long press on the screen, select the appropriate size dvr widget (3x1) in this case, then when you tap on the widget you can set your parameters. I was trying to set the banner up as a shortcut, that;s why it wasn't coming out right.


----------



## sheldoneous

WormDoes said:


>


Could someone please tell me how to get m clock to work like this??

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## PineTre3

"sheldoneous said:


> Could someone please tell me how to get m clock to work like this??
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


check here my friend 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=875280

Sent from my ThunderBolt


----------



## sheldoneous

Thanks...problem was that I had the app looking in the download folder instead of having it on the root of my SD card....moved the XML and worked like a charm.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## baldmike

Credit where it's due: The superuser image on the boot screen I borrowed from one of Cyber Warriors wallpapers, but I modified it to look and fit the way I wanted it.


----------



## PineTre3

sheldoneous said:


> Thanks...problem was that I had the app looking in the download folder instead of having it on the root of my SD card....moved the XML and worked like a charm.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


glad to hear it my friend


----------



## PineTre3

DETAILS!


----------



## TDubKong

scsa20 said:


> Alright, yeah, I've made it. Cleaned up the image, add the HTC slogan, and flashed it.


Sorry for sounding like such a Noob but can you teach me how to do that? Make my own Splash screen?


----------



## TDubKong

I like this. You seem like me. I keep all my apps and widgets on side screens. Just like my first screen to not be so busy.


----------



## lu270bro

"baldmike said:


> Credit where it's due: The superuser image on the boot screen I borrowed from one of Cyber Warriors wallpapers, but I modified it to look and fit the way I wanted it.


Is that su a splash screen ? If so can you upload possibly? Thanks.


----------



## baldmike

Well, I can upload the png I made, but I used a windows/adb program to push the image, not flash. I don't know how to do that yet. I'll upload it when I get home and post the link to the program.


----------



## baldmike

lu270bro said:


> Is that su a splash screen ? If so can you upload possibly? Thanks.


Home from work, so here you go.










The program I used to push it to my phone, can be found here: [UTIL] Android Splash Image Changer

It is a Windows program, so if you're using Mac or Linux, I can't help you. Also, as the developer of the program points out, occasionally the program will hang the first time you use it. No problem, just close the program, and reopen it. I got a 'Not Responding' message the 1st time, but it pushed immediately once I restarted the program and selected the image I wanted.


----------



## lu270bro

"baldmike said:


> Home from work, so here you go.
> 
> The program I used to push it to my phone, can be found here: [UTIL] Android Splash Image Changer
> 
> It is a Windows program, so if you're using Mac or Linux, I can't help you. Also, as the developer of the program points out, occasionally the program will hang the first time you use it. No problem, just close the program, and reopen it. I got a 'Not Responding' message the 1st time, but it pushed immediately once I restarted the program and selected the image I wanted.


Thanks. I will try that program, and if no luck I think another forum has [tut] for making splash PO5IMG's for splash.


----------



## WormDoes

Details

Don't Forget to Check Here, too


----------



## Jaxidian

madzozs said:


> Cm7. Scrolling Wallpaper, LPP, SimiClock, Beautiful Widgets. Tap the stuff on the left and the LPP shortcuts take you to that screen.


Can I have your wallpaper? I like yours better than the ones I have found. 

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## madzozs

"Jaxidian said:


> Can I have your wallpaper? I like yours better than the ones I have found.
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


Ill check for it in the am. It was in the dropbox with the rest of the walls on his site.


----------



## Jaxidian

madzozs said:


> Ill check for it in the am. It was in the dropbox with the rest of the walls on his site.


Ahh, didn't see that. Got it now. Thanks!

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## baldmike

I know this thread is supposed to be for home screens, but lu270bro liked my splash screen, and wanted it. Well, I wanted to update it alittle more and actually make it flashable, instead of having to push it to the phone. Thanks to Rom-Addicts tutorial, I present you with my new splash screen.










RootzWiki_Superuser_PG05IMG.zip

Rename the file to PG05IMG.zip and place on the root of your SD card before flashing it through hboot.

(Obligatory warning: I am not responsible for any damage caused to your phone by flashing this, yada, yada, yada... It worked for me, you shouldn't have any problems either.)


----------



## lu270bro

"baldmike said:


> I know this thread is supposed to be for home screens, but lu270bro liked my splash screen, and wanted it. Well, I wanted to update it alittle more and actually make it flashable, instead of having to push it to the phone. Thanks to Rom-Addicts tutorial, I present you with my new splash screen.
> 
> RootzWiki_Superuser_PG05IMG.zip
> 
> Rename the file to PG05IMG.zip and place on the root of your SD card before flashing it through hboot.
> 
> (Obligatory warning: I am not responsible for any damage caused to your phone by flashing this, yada, yada, yada... It worked for me, you shouldn't have any problems either.)


Thanks again. That's what I did was make it into a PG05IMG to flash. Appreciate the upload. Maybe start a new thread with collections of splash images.


----------



## Jaxidian

lu270bro said:


> Thanks again. That's what I did was make it into a PG05IMG to flash. Appreciate the upload. Maybe start a new thread with collections of splash images.


There are plenty of [SPLASH] threads in the TBolt Theme forum.


----------



## Gabiola1

No originality


----------



## fatboy97




----------



## dacp283

From my CM7 X


----------



## SoDev

TDubKong said:


> Sorry for sounding like such a Noob but can you teach me how to do that? Make my own Splash screen?


https://market.android.com/details?id=com.socaldevs.bootflash&feature=search_result


----------



## sonami

Using gingeritis 3d with burst theme and green clock mod v 1.0 beta 2

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------



## baldmike

"TDubKong said:


> Sorry for sounding like such a Noob but can you teach me how to do that? Make my own Splash screen?


Don't spend money on it. Here is a tutorial on how to do it and the files needed. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1006999. Pretty easy if you can follow directions.


----------



## sonami

"sonami said:


> Using gingeritis 3d with burst theme and green clock mod v 1.0 beta 2
> 
> Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


Tweaked go SMS to go with my theme a little better

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------



## Droid_Evo_8

sonami said:


> Using gingeritis 3d with burst theme and green clock mod v 1.0 beta 2
> 
> Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


Looks nice, bro.


----------



## WormDoes

Details available on Deviant, Just Reveal and MyColorScreen


----------



## rycheme

WormDoes said:


> Details available on Deviant, Just Reveal and MyColorScreen


Worm, that is the best damned avatar ever.


----------



## robitj11

My screenie.


----------



## Revs9k01

Simple and sexy.....

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## hotelmrrsn

My new setup after moving to cm7.
View attachment 489


Sent from my Thunderbolt via Tapatalk


----------



## lrs421

Time to reply my team. Let's go Jets!!!










Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## fatboy97

Love football season...


----------



## sonami

New wallpaper

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------



## lrs421

sonami said:


> New wallpaper
> 
> Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


Me likey! Mind sharing that wallpaper 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## caspersfi1

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## sonami

"lrs421 said:


> Me likey! Mind sharing that wallpaper
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Np, also check out this one.

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------



## lrs421

sonami said:


> Np, also check out this one.
> 
> Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


Like that one too. I've always liked dark wallpapers. Awesome.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## slim6596




----------



## pmr5019

Jumping on the Pirates bandwagon

My Thunderbolt has spoken.


----------



## Spotmark

My latest configuration.


----------



## JM-G®@¶h!¢S




----------



## kali77

New to this, here is my current setup


----------



## fatboy97




----------



## kali77

:tongue3:


----------



## Droidscythe

Is is my screen set up. I use only one screen with the following: 
fancy widgets pro, background hidden, star trek clock skin, weather.com weather skin...

Circle launcher pro for my utility Apps, that's the dragon...

And wave launcher for all of my social Apps.

Everything is ran on adw using the circle launcher icon pack 1.

With a dark wood background I found.

Sent from my Htc Thunderbolt, using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## WormDoes

Details available on My Colorscreen, Deviant Art and Just Reveal. Pick your poison


----------



## rycheme

Thanks to WormDoes for the mClock mods!

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## JM-G®@¶h!¢S

WormDoes said:


> Details available on My Colorscreen, Deviant Art and Just Reveal. Pick your poison


Nice screenies, GOOD album


----------



## lilcdroid

BAMF 4.9 with my modded blue theme.


----------



## Jrocker23

Updated my home screen


----------



## dacp283

Decided to go with a dark black/white/grey theme

















From my CM7 X


----------



## slim6596




----------



## kali77

Today's and Yesterday's


----------



## .ZIP

Heres mine


----------



## wes_s




----------



## Flatpick1981

sweet screenshots


----------



## sonami

Gingeritis 3d

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------



## Cblox

"Jrocker23 said:


> Updated my home screen


Which app is that clock/weather/system stats widget?


----------



## cloud36426

Really digging this one.


----------



## TheTyler0013

Current setup. ROM is CM7


----------



## tgwaste

WormDoes said:


> Details available on Deviant, Just Reveal and MyColorScreen


you have the best wallpaper ever.. wish you would upload them all somewhere for us!


----------



## amosavitas

SynergyRom nightlies, adw ex,desktop visualizer, circle launcher


----------



## ssethv

*First one is my lockscreen via widget locker... second one is MEIZU V8.0 theme and third one is dropdown them from MEIZU*


----------



## kali77

today


----------



## caspersfi1

View attachment 1208


Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## CC268

WormDoes said:


> Here's mine running CM7 RC 1.1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Widgetlocker
> mClock (MIUI Calendar Mod)
> Missed It! (Hidden until I have a missed call, text or email)
> LP+ 9x9 grid with glass dock and M22-3D icons
> Minimalistic Text


This is the sickest homescreen. How did you setup your lockscreen though with the calender nd how did you get the glass dock?


----------



## slim6596

GingerBamf Remix
UOT mods
Fancy Widget Pro
Absolute System font


----------



## kali77

today


----------



## WormDoes

CC268 said:


> This is the sickest homescreen. How did you setup your lockscreen though with the calender nd how did you get the glass dock?


Thanks. I'm using widgetlocker and a custom dock with LP+


----------



## WormDoes

Details. Details. Details.

damn, CM7 screenshot app cut off half my battery


----------



## 4 TRAC

.ZIP said:


> Heres mine


Mind sharing your domo dock icon???


----------



## mayajw

Miui CM7 theme


----------



## CC268

I love the homescreens and lockscreens that WormDoes it posting but how are you guys have a 9x9 or 10x10 gird with icons?? It makes any icons or mininmal clock so smashed together you cant even move anything?? I need to go to deviant to get some cool clocks for mclock and I am trying my best to get that minimal look atm...what are some good cm7 themes and what is desktop visualizer? Also I cant find any docks on the market for lpp like the glass dock?


----------



## slim6596

SkyRaider Zeus for TBolt


----------



## CC268

WormDoes said:


> *to pieces...*


dam i would pay for something like this


----------



## CC268

So I am trying to follow this for inspiration http://browse.deviantart.com/?qh=&section=&q=wormdoes#/d3niht8

I added a shelf to the clock, it looks ok, but on this 10x10 grid size its so hard, I'm not sure how to work with it....if I knew how to take a screenshot I would


----------



## dacp283

CC268 said:


> I love the homescreens and lockscreens that WormDoes it posting but how are you guys have a 9x9 or 10x10 gird with icons?? It makes any icons or mininmal clock so smashed together you cant even move anything?? I need to go to deviant to get some cool clocks for mclock and I am trying my best to get that minimal look atm...what are some good cm7 themes and what is desktop visualizer? Also I cant find any docks on the market for lpp like the glass dock?


Desktop visualizer is a wake to make custom widgets and icons for apps and actions. As far as lpp docks just go to the lpp website and and look there. There usa also an app called "custom launcher icons" that has a ton of docks and custom icons. I use it constantly. I also use mclock to make my own clock widget.

From my CM7 X


----------



## CC268

dacp283 said:


> Desktop visualizer is a wake to make custom widgets and icons for apps and actions. As far as lpp docks just go to the lpp website and and look there. There usa also an app called "custom launcher icons" that has a ton of docks and custom icons. I use it constantly. I also use mclock to make my own clock widget.
> 
> From my CM7 X


I have desktop visualizer but dont know how to put widgets on there and I just cant seem to figure out how to make good icons on a 10x10 grid but i will keep trying


----------



## limitlesschannels

I'm a bit of a minimalist, in case you can't tell...

Minimalist ADW Theme, Gtabsimiclock, simifolder


----------



## amosavitas

even more of the same...


----------



## WormDoes

CC268 said:


> I have desktop visualizer but dont know how to put widgets on there and I just cant seem to figure out how to make good icons on a 10x10 grid but i will keep trying


You have to select an image (icon) then what you want to open with that image (app, shortcut, etc). AFA the icons looking squished, you have to have the + version of LP+ to resize widgets

edit: also, in LP+ settings make sure "fit widgets to grid" is unchecked


----------



## WormDoes

CC268 said:


> dam i would pay for something like this


Oh word, how much


----------



## litso

Guess I could share my latest, as I'm pretty happy with it. Much of the inspiration came from posts here and elsewhere, Pin3tree and Wormdoes can take a lot of the credit. I don't claim anything here to be completely original. Thanks to those with more design sense than I.





































Still not perfect, but then, it never is. Still, I like this set up and will probably hang on to it for a bit.


----------



## 4 TRAC

Is that the meizu theme? and where did you get your mclock skin? Looks great!


----------



## litso

Yea it is Meizu. I don't remember where I got the mClock mods, but here are the XMLs:

MIUI12h

TornClock

Just unzip them, and place them in a folder on your SDCard called mClock.

I actually need to fix the calendar MIUI skin, the # is offset when its in single digits, going to play with that today. I also changed the dock to the actual MEIZU one and made the dock icons a bit smaller so they are centered vertically.

Update: Changed the MIUI Calendar skin. Now it puts a 0 in front if the day is a single digit, and its centered better.


----------



## PineTre3

DETAILS!!


----------



## WormDoes

@litson I like that lock screen. Nice job bro


----------



## CC268

I have the plus version of lpp I will make sure to uncheck the grid though for Widgets. Is there a way to use desktop visualizer for Widgets?


----------



## WormDoes

"CC268 said:


> I have the plus version of lpp I will make sure to uncheck the grid though for Widgets. Is there a way to use desktop visualizer for Widgets?


Yes, that's what you should be using. Save the icons you want to use on your sd card. Then select an icon, chose which app you want to open it with and then select done.


----------



## litso

WormDoes said:


> @litson I like that lock screen. Nice job bro


Gracias!


----------



## Smok3d

WormDoes said:


> @litson I like that lock screen. Nice job bro


What lockscreen and how do I get it like that? I have been searching for that but have had no luck..


----------



## litso

I used widget locker. The circle unlock slider in the center is a MIUI themed one. I'm not sure where I got it from originally, but I can throw it up on my drop box. The battery bar at the bottom is minimalistic text. The clock is TornClock mod for mClock. The missed text/call/gmail is MissedIt! from the market.


----------



## Smok3d

litso said:


> I used widget locker. The circle unlock slider in the center is a MIUI themed one. I'm not sure where I got it from originally, but I can throw it up on my drop box. The battery bar at the bottom is minimalistic text. The clock is TornClock mod for mClock. The missed text/call/gmail is MissedIt! from the market.


Could you put it in your drop box for me? Would appreciate it!


----------



## Tnaqvsld

litso said:


> Guess I could share my latest, as I'm pretty happy with it. Much of the inspiration came from posts here and elsewhere, Pin3tree and Wormdoes can take a lot of the credit. I don't claim anything here to be completely original. Thanks to those with more design sense than I.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still not perfect, but then, it never is. Still, I like this set up and will probably hang on to it for a bit.


Looks great! I really like those icons...are they included in the theme?


----------



## sonami

"slim6596 said:


> SkyRaider Zeus for TBolt


You using any themes or is that the way to roms rosie looms by default? I like it.

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------



## nathanblissitte

View attachment 838


Das Bamf Sense 3.0 RC4.9.........


----------



## nathanblissitte

How the hell do you post the photos on this thread???


----------



## xxDriveNxx

litso said:


> I used widget locker. The circle unlock slider in the center is a MIUI themed one. I'm not sure where I got it from originally, but I can throw it up on my drop box. The battery bar at the bottom is minimalistic text. The clock is TornClock mod for mClock. The missed text/call/gmail is MissedIt! from the market.


Which font are you using for Missed It? It's perfect. Could you upload it somewhere?


----------



## litso

"xxDriveNxx said:


> Which font are you using for Missed It? It's perfect. Could you upload it somewhere?


I'm pretty sure it's Opificio. You can find it in the XDA fonts thread, or I'll upload it when I get home, if I don't forget.


----------



## litso

"nathanblissitte said:


> How the hell do you post the photos on this thread???


You have to upload them to a website like Picassa or photobucket, then click the image button in the thread editor and paste the URL.

You can also add them as attachments to the post I think.


----------



## litso

"Tnaqvsld said:


> Looks great! I really like those icons...are they included in the theme?


They are from the austerity set, you can find them in the XDA icons set, or if you're using ADW or LPP you can get them from the market.


----------



## TheTyler0013

"PineTre3 said:


> DETAILS!!


Where can I find a modded player pro?


----------



## wes_s

Todays home screen


----------



## litso

Smok3d said:


> Could you put it in your drop box for me? Would appreciate it!


Here is the WL theme: MIUI by Mr. Megi


----------



## litso

xxDriveNxx said:


> Which font are you using for Missed It? It's perfect. Could you upload it somewhere?


Opificio
Opificio Bold


----------



## WormDoes

TheTyler0013 said:


> Where can I find a modded player pro?


Google is your friend. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1164334


----------



## sufian

Here's mine.


----------



## RichSimplicity

This is my setup


----------



## litso

"RichSimplicity said:


> This is my setup


I like. Well done dude.


----------



## RichSimplicity

"litso said:


> I like. Well done dude.


Thanks.


----------



## androidaddict23

my screen shot


----------



## amosavitas




----------



## _Mych_

Here is mine.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## JM-G®@¶h!¢S

enjoy


----------



## dubious1

Here is my homescreen. CM7 1.5.2, launcher pro plus, MIUI icon pack, and Orange Octane theme.


----------



## itsTreyG

As minimalistic as I've ever been.


----------



## jocampbe

Latest


----------



## lrs421

Latest

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## J0HNQ229

First one, just got my Thunderbolt


----------



## Kronofile

Created with Chronotopia and a wall from DeviantArt. Will post links when at a computer if interested.


----------



## kali77

today


----------



## Benny879

Gingeritis 3D w/NexTheme and LauncherPro


----------



## Mustang302LX

Dang that almost makes me want to give Sense another shot lol.


----------



## Joshjunior

Benny879 said:


> Gingeritis 3D w/NexTheme and LauncherPro


That looks nice. I've yet to try that rom


----------



## lu270bro

CM7 1.5.2 adw ex and my own modified version of the Punisher theme.

Thunderbolt..... RootzWiki.... blah blah blah


----------



## WormDoes

Mustang302LX said:


> Dang that almost makes me want to give Sense another shot lol.


I thought the same for a split second. Then I forgot I'd have to flash a 300MB ROM and it made me :smh:


----------



## ccranford11

itsTreyG said:


> As minimalistic as I've ever been.


Where did you get your text icons? I really like that style, I have searched and searched for a good style/font and they look the best yet.


----------



## itsTreyG

ccranford11 said:


> Where did you get your text icons? I really like that style, I have searched and searched for a good style/font and they look the best yet.


SexyClean Text

Not many icons but I too love the font and wait til you see the dock bar


----------



## ccranford11

itsTreyG said:


> SexyClean Text
> 
> Not many icons but I too love the font and wait til you see the dock bar


The dock bar is sexy! I wish there were more icons.. but rest assured this will be on my phone by the end of the day. Thank you very much!


----------



## gtv6tuscani

View attachment 955


----------



## Mustang302LX

WormDoes said:


> I thought the same for a split second. Then I forgot I'd have to flash a 300MB ROM and it made me :smh:


Lol I hear you on that!

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## WormDoes

Deviant Art, Just Reveal, My Colorscreen


----------



## itsTreyG

Inspired By: kgill7, WormDoes, Raadius, & PineTre3


----------



## dacp283

Kronofile said:


> Created with Chronotopia and a wall from DeviantArt. Will post links when at a computer if interested.


definitely want that font

From my CM7 X


----------



## CC268

Could someone please expplain to me how to setup missed it on lockscreen and how to have a skin for it not just plain letters?


----------



## RichSimplicity

"WormDoes said:


> Deviant Art, Just Reveal, My Colorscreen


What cm7 theme is that? And is there a apk for the modded music player?


----------



## kali77

View attachment 991


----------



## amosavitas

synergyRom, mClock, adwEx and circle launcher


----------



## Kronofile

"dacp283 said:


> definitely want that font
> 
> From my CM7 X


It's called Bleeding Cowboys bit I'm not seeing on DaFont any longer. Can't seem to attach a zip from this mobile app so I'll have to get back to you later


----------



## Kronofile

Never mind I found it: http://www.dafont.com/bleeding-cowboys.font


----------



## Kronofile

.....


----------



## CC268

WormDoes said:


> Deviant Art, Just Reveal, My Colorscreen


I have a few questions for you...
1. How do you use that missed it widget...I use it and its just some boring text that shows my missed sms, calls, etc, but its plain text and looks like crap.
2. How did you get the time in the middle of the status bar?
3. How do you get perfectly square icons evenly spaced in the middle of the screen on a 10x10 grid (assuming desktop visualizer but I don't know how to make square icons?)
4. I am assuming your lockscreen time and date are minimalistic text widget...how did you get spaces between the date and how did you insert the "|" before the time?

I know this is a handful of questions and I am not trying to copy your work just trying to figure out how to do some of these things. Thanks!

Oh and will these icons work on android device? http://www.themeitapp.com/themes/theme-details.php?package=com.tit.vip.hd


----------



## jr4000watts90

Cm7 1.5.2 with miui theme and new qqlauncher


----------



## MikereDD

My homescreen
rom: OMFGB nightly Kernel: Tiamat Mecha 1.1.0
View attachment 1023


----------



## kali77

View attachment 1003


----------



## onyx_64

litso said:


> Here's my current setup, still not happy with the colors and icons but I haven't had much time to play with it:


Can someone tell me what calendar widget this is? Looks awesome!


----------



## litso

onyx_64 said:


> Can someone tell me what calendar widget this is? Looks awesome!


Pure calendar widget with the fully transparent skin.


----------



## litso

Updated:

Resized dock icons to center vertically on bottom dock
Changed bottom dock to Meizu
Fixed mClock Calendar to be centered
Added battery readout to bottom left of every screen.
Updated wallpapers for better visibility

View attachment 1047


----------



## Jallen156

Here is my first screen im still working on the rest


----------



## XiriX12

This is my current homescreen!
View attachment 1641


Sent from Tapatalk using my ThunderBolt.


----------



## RichSimplicity

This is my set up.


----------



## villae81

I only use one homescreen


----------



## TheTyler0013

WIP

Still trying more


----------



## onyx_64

uthinkisay said:


> This one is me today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also rock these other two regularly.


Can someone tell me what calendar, lockscreen & friends widget this has in the first setup? Love the transparent b/g!


----------



## z0mbiexx

onyx_64 said:


> Can someone tell me what calendar, lockscreen & friends widget this has in the first setup? Love the transparent b/g!


simiclock and launcher pro plus w/ skins it looks like


----------



## Kronofile

TheTyler0013 said:


> WIP
> 
> Still trying more


Very cool idea man, looking forward to see what else you can do with that...and then shamelessly copying it!


----------



## DeM1ze

View attachment 1075

MX theme - made with my own riding photos, buttons created from Racerx.com wallpapers.
Simi Clock
Desktop Visualizer
Widget Locker


----------



## kali77

First real attempt at tweaking the framework, thanks to all who have helped, and inspired :android-smile: Still have some more work to do, but this is where I am at now.


----------



## TheTyler0013

"Kronofile said:


> Very cool idea man, looking forward to see what else you can do with that...and then shamelessly copying it!


Lol dont be shamed, I would love to be copied lol.


----------



## TheTyler0013

Update as of today.

More to come


----------



## hotelmrrsn

View attachment 1688


"Thunder is good, thunder is impressive; but it is lightning that does all the work" Mark Twain


----------



## patalo

hotelmrrsn said:


> View attachment 1688
> 
> 
> "Thunder is good, thunder is impressive; but it is lightning that does all the work" Mark Twain


How do I get rid if the status bar and whatnot? I'm learning to theme but done things I cannot figure out.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Nefariouss

patalo said:


> How do I get rid if the status bar and whatnot? I'm learning to theme but done things I cannot figure out.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Use a launcher like adw, go launcher, lp that lets you hide the status bar.


----------



## hotelmrrsn

Nefariouss said:


> Use a launcher like adw, go launcher, lp that lets you hide the status bar.


Yep I'm using adw ex to remove it.

"Thunder is good, thunder is impressive; but it is lightning that does all the work" Mark Twain


----------



## j-sin

Sierra theme for Gingeritis 3d. 
Widget locker


----------



## cloud36426

I think I will hold onto this for a while.


----------



## kali77




----------



## litso

Cool setup Kali, what framework is that?


----------



## Kronofile

kali77 said:


> Neat-o pictures in post #306


Your custom framework looks good man, nice job. I'd say good enough to release!


----------



## kali77

litso said:


> Cool setup Kali, what framework is that?


Thanks, it is bits and pieces, that I have put together. Most are from miu themes.



> Your custom framework looks good man, nice job. I'd say good enough to release!


Thanks, still learning and tweaking things. If I have the time, somewhere down the road I may do a complete theme for themechooser.


----------



## itsTreyG

kali77 said:


> First real attempt at tweaking the framework, thanks to all who have helped, and inspired :android-smile: Still have some more work to do, but this is where I am at now.


I thought about asking someone to teach me how to tweak framework but I hate to be a burden to someone so I just stick to the basics. Good job though. Looks like someone taught you well.


----------



## kali77

Drop me a PM and I can try to help you out, by the way Bmore is right in my backyard



itsTreyG said:


> I thought about asking someone to teach me how to tweak framework but I hate to be a burden to someone so I just stick to the basics. Good job though. Looks like someone taught you well.


----------



## kali77




----------



## onyx_64

They shud make this thread a sticky!


----------



## reyztec

AOSP is what the Thunderbolt was went to run. This is AOSP. Not CM7 not OMGB. Its pure.


----------



## Joshjunior

...i thought cm7 and omgb were both an android open source project built rom..


----------



## kali77




----------



## Benny879

So I really love what Samsung did with TouchWiz 4.0 so I created the experience on my Thunderbolt. What you're seeing is CM7 with WizMod2 theme and TW Launcher 4.5 loaded (Same as GalaxyS II but modded). I think this theme combo is my favorite that I've tried yet.


----------



## marsha12151

Running OMGB with a honeycomb theme.


----------



## lrs421

Benny879 said:


> So I really love what Samsung did with TouchWiz 4.0 so I created the experience on my Thunderbolt. What you're seeing is CM7 with WizMod2 theme and TW Launcher 4.5 loaded (Same as GalaxyS II but modded). I think this theme combo is my favorite that I've tried yet.


I'm a closet touchwiz fan too 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX

I can't add icons into the dock bar on TW Launcher 4.5. It keeps freaking out and closing.


----------



## Benny879

Mustang302LX said:


> I can't add icons into the dock bar on TW Launcher 4.5. It keeps freaking out and closing.


Its very buggy with placing widgets and icons to the screen. If you keep trying it will eventually work. Once you have your screens all set up the launcher runs bug free for the most part. I've found that dragging and dropping faster yields better results.


----------



## RichSimplicity

Probably going to stay with this setup.


----------



## Mustang302LX

Benny879 said:


> Its very buggy with placing widgets and icons to the screen. If you keep trying it will eventually work. Once you have your screens all set up the launcher runs bug free for the most part. I've found that dragging and dropping faster yields better results.


Thanks but I ended up just getting rid of it. I am running WizMod2 Theme though and it's pretty nice!


----------



## Joshjunior

"RichSimplicity said:


> Probably going to stay with this setup.


I like it


----------



## RichSimplicity

"Joshjunior said:


> I like it


Thanks


----------



## PineTre3

kali77 said:


>


damn dude you're going crazy with the fw now haha glad to see we got it worked out for you


----------



## kali77

PineTre3 said:


> damn dude you're going crazy with the fw now haha glad to see we got it worked out for you


Haha it is addicting. Thanks for your help bro! Got to learn how to tweak the xml's now.


----------



## stoney666

Some old school sh*t right here....

SkyRaider Zeus


----------



## sonami

Just changed my font, i like it.

Sent from my TBolt using my f***cking thumbs...


----------



## patalo

kali77 said:


>


How do you get the time in the middle and move everything around?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## kali77

I use this method to center the clock http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?t=2005 as far as the rest, it is done in the framework.



patalo said:


> How do you get the time in the middle and move everything around?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## stoney666

*ZEUS.... GOD OF AWESOME!







*

*ONE MORE....







*​


----------



## want a droid




----------



## iszcr

Always changing. Never happy long.


----------



## kali77

Hooked the wife up last night



















Created a little Green theme for myself.... probably wont stay on long though


----------



## Joshjunior

"RichSimplicity said:


> Probably going to stay with this setup.


I like these kinda setups


----------



## RichSimplicity

"Joshjunior said:


> I like these kinda setups


Thanks. Same here, I always have my phone setup at this style


----------



## bgill55

Mine for the time being


----------



## WormDoes

@Kali-Holy status bar icons dude! Guess you don't subscribe to the theory of less is more


----------



## Mustang302LX

How do you get the missed calls and texts on the lockscreen?


----------



## kali77

it is a widget called "missed it"



Mustang302LX said:


> How do you get the missed calls and texts on the lockscreen?


----------



## kali77

hahaha, yeah only like that because of notifications and usb. Been switching things up quite a bit lately, as I am learning the framework. Need to create something that I really like, so I can just chill. It is a bit addicting though :-D



WormDoes said:


> @Kali-Holy status bar icons dude! Guess you don't subscribe to the theory of less is more


----------



## kali77

WormDoes said:


> @Kali-Holy status bar icons dude! Guess you don't subscribe to the theory of less is more


This is as less as I can go lol... I do prefer the minimal look most of the time though.


----------



## villae81

Went from G3D to cm7 for now


----------



## sonami

Uber BAMF 
Thyperancy's inverted skin
BAMF 3.0 Rc 4.9 green icon pack 
Abuse font

Sent from my TBolt using my f***cking thumbs...


----------



## villae81

"sonami said:


> Uber BAMF
> Thyperancy's inverted skin
> BAMF 3.0 Rc 4.9 green icon pack
> Abuse font
> 
> Sent from my TBolt using my f***cking thumbs...


What happen to your font thread I can't seem to find it?


----------



## sonami

villae81 said:


> What happen to your font thread I can't seem to find it?


http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?t=3219&page=2&p=67650#post67650

I just updated it with a bunch more fonts, and a full font pack with all the fonts I have posted in the thread.


----------



## villae81

"sonami said:


> http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?t=3219&page=2&p=67650#post67650
> 
> I just updated it with a bunch more fonts, and a full font pack with all the fonts I have posted in the thread.


Thanks bro!


----------



## jdgarcia12

Nothing fancy at all. Clean fast simple.


----------



## WormDoes

kali77 said:


> This is as less as I can go lol... I do prefer the minimal look most of the time though.


Just downloaded those icons. They're clean as hell. I think this is your nicest looking shot so far.


----------



## WormDoes

Deviant Art, My Colorscreen, Just Reveal


----------



## rycheme

kali77 said:


> This is as less as I can go lol... I do prefer the minimal look most of the time though.


Very nice!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## rycheme

WormDoes said:


> Just downloaded those icons. They're clean as hell. I think this is your nicest looking shot so far.


Where did you find the icons? NM, just found them!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## rycheme

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## CC268

Here are my screen shots...Credit goes to WormDoes for pretty much all the inspiration on the home screens I have created... specific cred for triple bar dock and some minimalistic text inspiration. Any questions just ask.

View attachment 1200


----------



## Joshjunior

where does everyone get their icons from these days? i remember vaguely there was a huge thread over at xda for em but that was a year or 2 ago i saw it


----------



## WormDoes

Joshjunior said:


> where does everyone get their icons from these days? i remember vaguely there was a huge thread over at xda for em but that was a year or 2 ago i saw it


it's still there and updated regularly


----------



## itsTreyG

Sent from my Root Stick using Black RootzWiki Forums


----------



## avlfive

For right meow...


----------



## itsTreyG

"avlfive said:


> For right meow...


Side note, The R.E.D. Album is crack!!

...that is all...

Sent from my Root Stick using Black RootzWiki Forums


----------



## gtv6tuscani

Revised slightly from my original post (pg 27)

A05PTH3ORY 1.4
Imo's DT Mod 3.5.11 Kernel
Pure Calendar Widget
SiMi Clock Widget
Homescreen Icons from GoBlueBoy Icon Pack
Launcher icons from ADW Minimalist Them


----------



## villae81

What I'm rockin today
One homescreen
No locks


----------



## kali77

Very slick and clean as usual bro! Are those icons available?



WormDoes said:


> Deviant Art, My Colorscreen, Just Reveal


----------



## kali77

Just finished working on my new status bar icons, let me know what you think.



















and this one shows most of the new icons


----------



## kali77

Switched the wallpaper, I think this makes the colors pop better










and lockscreen


----------



## rycheme

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## stmcmurray76

CM7 adwlauncher


----------



## mdiathief

This wallpaper is dope!


----------



## del9800

Gingeritis 1.2.1, sense 2.1, widget locker


----------



## mdiathief




----------



## mdiathief




----------



## litso

rycheme said:


> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


I dig it. What font are you using? Very clean.


----------



## litso

kali77 said:


> Switched the wallpaper, I think this makes the colors pop better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and lockscreen


Honestly I like the green on grey better, but I suppose the grey in the icons does get drowned out a bit. Either way, very nice stuff man! I like that icon set the best of any of your so far, want to zip it up and share it? :wink2:


----------



## WormDoes

"kali77 said:


> Very slick and clean as usual bro! Are those icons available?


Thanks. Not yet. They're part of the theme LunarUI by R3D X. He'll be releasing soon. I've been testing it for him


----------



## dclay89

Miui/iphone theme on CM7


----------



## coontag

Those clean icons everyone is talking about.. anyone have a link?


----------



## RichSimplicity

"avlfive said:


> For right meow...


Where did you get the dock icon?


----------



## rycheme

Rawengulk Sans - My favorite!


----------



## kali77

Thanks. Not quite ready to release them. Will probably do so in a week or two. Working on another set, when there done I will put these out ;-)


litso said:


> Honestly I like the green on grey better, but I suppose the grey in the icons does get drowned out a bit. Either way, very nice stuff man! I like that icon set the best of any of your so far, want to zip it up and share it? :wink2:


----------



## rycheme

coontag said:


> Those clean icons everyone is talking about.. anyone have a link?


Do you mean these?


----------



## kali77

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?t=3301



coontag said:


> Those clean icons everyone is talking about.. anyone have a link?


----------



## kali77

Cool thanks man, I will keep my eye out for there release.



WormDoes said:


> Thanks. Not yet. They're part of the theme LunarUI by R3D X. He'll be releasing soon. I've been testing it for him


----------



## jimnutt

Very simple


----------



## coontag

kali77 said:


> http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?t=3301


Thanks


----------



## kali77




----------



## avlfive

"RichSimplicity said:


> Where did you get the dock icon?


Some random icon pack. Can't remember where. Here it is though.


----------



## RichSimplicity

"avlfive said:


> Some random icon pack. Can't remember where. Here it is though.


Thanks for the icon.


----------



## kali77




----------



## villae81

What music widget is that?


----------



## coheirnt

Cm7 Synergy.Wiki theme with tha phlash rootzwiki icon pack. Lpp minimal magic theme, got semi folder in the dock, and circle launcher for contacts. Pulled the wallpaper from zedge or wallpaper casa. Not sure.

Sent from my thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## villae81

Here's mine


----------



## Nickodarius

My homescreen running liquid gingersense.


----------



## stoney666

My SkyRaider theme is up!!!

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?t=3670


----------



## hotelmrrsn

Todays variant.
View attachment 2116


----------



## GokuDomo




----------



## kali77




----------



## madzozs

kali77 said:


>


What icon pack are you using? I'm digging those.


----------



## kali77

The lock screen are the aelous black icons, and the other are the evoleur icons



madzozs said:


> What icon pack are you using? I'm digging those.


----------



## WormDoes

*Nothing on the News but the Blues*









Deviant Art, Just Reveal, My Colorscreen


----------



## hotelmrrsn

View attachment 2166

View attachment 2167


"Thunder is good, thunder is impressive; but it is lightning that does all the work" Mark Twain


----------



## yellowj704

Here's mine


----------



## bgill55

My lock screens


----------



## itsTreyG

Sent from my Root Stick using Black RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Mgenova

"avlfive said:


> For right meow...


What theme are you using for your homescreen? Is that a live wallpaper?


----------



## kimir

"reyztec said:


> AOSP is what the Thunderbolt was went to run. This is AOSP. Not CM7 not OMGB. Its pure.


What widget? Is that fancy or beautiful? Or htc sense somehow...

Sent from MAH THUNDAH using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## fatboy97

New wallpaper:


----------



## Joshjunior

I'm gonna get a shot of the hurricane and make a wallpaper out of it...maybe lol

You guys all blow me away with your layouts


----------



## theramblervison

This is what I have at the moment, loving Synered on CM7


----------



## RichSimplicity

My setup


----------



## villae81

Here's mine for the weekends


----------



## itsTreyG

"villae81 said:


> Here's mine for the weekends


Looks like a Home++ Throwback Launcher. Haha.

I wonder what happened to those guys?

Sent from my Root Stick using Black RootzWiki Forums


----------



## yellowj704

Got bored and decided to change it up for now


----------



## villae81

"itsTreyG said:


> Looks like a Home++ Throwback Launcher. Haha.
> 
> I wonder what happened to those guys?
> 
> Sent from my Root Stick using Black RootzWiki Forums


What's an a home ++ throwback ?


----------



## yellowj704

"villae81 said:


> What's an a home ++ throwback ?


 http://lmgtfy.com/?q=home+++


----------



## villae81

"yellowj704 said:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=home%2B%2B+


Oh okay


----------



## itsTreyG

"yellowj704 said:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=home%2B%2B+


Haha. Love it.

Sent from my Root Stick using Black RootzWiki Forums


----------



## want a droid




----------



## EmoKiller

"villae81 said:


> Here's mine for the weekends


Awesome wallpapers, any chance you could tell me where you found them?


----------



## villae81

Here you go. I got it from an app called backgrounds hd wallpapers


----------



## villae81

"EmoKiller said:


> Awesome wallpapers, any chance you could tell me where you found them?


This one I got it here somewhere


----------



## CheetahHeel

Mine since the season started.


----------



## hrdnhvy

I like to keep it simple/minimalist. But mine always seems to be changing as well.


----------



## hrdnhvy

And here is my Sense layout. (for now, until i get bored wit it)


----------



## EmoKiller

"villae81 said:


> This one I got it here somewhere


Thanks


----------



## androidaddict23

My screen shot.


----------



## irtechneo

Currently rockin the Lions setup but still love the Thundercats.


----------



## hotelmrrsn

Todays


----------



## villae81

Its that time again!


----------



## lrs421

villae81 said:


> Its that time again!


As a Jets fan...I think I'm going to be sick 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## hotelmrrsn

lrs421 said:


> As a Jets fan...I think I'm going to be sick
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


As a fan of anyone that's playing the patriots, me too!

"Thunder is good, thunder is impressive; but it is lightning that does all the work" Mark Twain


----------



## villae81

Lmao! September 12 baby first game


----------



## chameleon86

Noob question, but what is that widget that some people have on their lock screen that displays missed calls, unread messages and emails?


----------



## litso

chameleon86 said:


> Noob question, but what is that widget that some people have on their lock screen that displays missed calls, unread messages and emails?


MissedIt!


----------



## chameleon86

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## trapntan

villae81 said:


> Its that time again!


Haha! I'm not alone! I do battle with my wife the .*choke!* packers fan every year! 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## RichSimplicity

My new setup.


----------



## WormDoes

Details available in my signature and on My Colorscreen


----------



## villae81

Gave my hand at cooking for the 1st time! The football helmet is my circle launcher


----------



## Cblox

Meizu theme, double circle launchers (still looking for suitable icons), and Minimalist Text Widget. One home screen.


----------



## irtechneo

View attachment 1605


UberBAMF Preview 3 
Lights Out Theme by ZHP Pilot


----------



## XxNLGxX

Nice and clean...everythings in my hidden dock


----------



## Promethazine

Modded the signal, battery, wifi signal, and 3g icon to honeycomb style. nothing too fancy Gingeritis #D VIII
View attachment 1617


----------



## sonami

This is my new theme im building for Gingeritis 3D beta 8, its called Gingerine v1.2 and you can find it here: http://themikmik.com/showthread.php?8324-Theme-Gingerine-v1.2-Theme-for-Gingeritis-3D-beta-8

Sent from my TBolt using my f***cking thumbs...


----------



## stoney666

*NEW ANIMATED DROP DOWN (thanx fernando Sor!) "Cyan Stoney Nights" for SkyRaider Zeus*


----------



## hotelmrrsn

For now

View attachment 2498


----------



## hotelmrrsn

Made a couple small changes.

View attachment 2499


----------



## stoney666




----------



## WormDoes

Details available on My Colorscreen and Just Reveal (in my signature)


----------



## cloud36426

Mine for now. Orange Crush.


----------



## RichSimplicity

New setup.


----------



## kali77

Keeping it simple today. Rocking LunarUi theme by R3D(thanks for the nice work man) today, with a quick custom dock I made.


----------



## sethman29

There is so much creativity on the forums, i'd be ashamed to show my home screen here lol


----------



## Spydersilk

Scrolling wallpaper setup with minimalbread theme


----------



## razor2006

Feeling in a Nexus S mood, so here's my current setup...

View attachment 1840


----------



## hotelmrrsn

Liking my current set:
View attachment 2832

View attachment 2833

Swyped Thunder coming at you


----------



## Joshjunior

"hotelmrrsn said:


> Liking my current set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swyped Thunder coming at you


That is awesome!


----------



## litso

sethman29 said:


> There is so much creativity on the forums, i'd be ashamed to show my home screen here lol


Never be ashamed to share man. This is all about seeing what other people are doing, and drawing on that to improve your own experience. If you like what you've got going and it works well for you post a picture up! You never know who'll see something and incorporate it into their own layout. Just because your style isn't minimalist or heavily customized from stock Android (or Sense) doesn't mean its any worse!


----------



## litso

kali77 said:


> Keeping it simple today. Rocking LunarUi theme by R3D(thanks for the nice work man) today, with a quick custom dock I made.


I'm really digging that calendar widget, what is it? Minimalistic Text?


----------



## hotelmrrsn

Joshjunior said:


> That is awesome!


Thank you! 

Swyped Thunder coming at you


----------



## WormDoes

litso said:


> I'm really digging that calendar widget, what is it? Minimalistic Text?


pretty positive it's ex date widget


----------



## villae81

Here's mine


----------



## WormDoes

Preview of kgill's new icon set called "illest"

Coming soon...


----------



## hotelmrrsn

New lock screen

Swyped Thunder coming at you


----------



## RichSimplicity

"hotelmrrsn said:


> New lock screen
> 
> Swyped Thunder coming at you


Damn that's nice!


----------



## hotelmrrsn

RichSimplicity said:


> Damn that's nice!


Thank you!

Swyped Thunder coming at you


----------



## RichSimplicity

This is mine for now.


----------



## hotelmrrsn

RichSimplicity said:


> This is mine for now.


Love that clock! Must have, what is that?

Swyped Thunder coming at you


----------



## RichSimplicity

"hotelmrrsn said:


> Love that clock! Must have, what is that?
> 
> Swyped Thunder coming at you


Its called mclock its on the market, but the mods are separate.


----------



## hotelmrrsn

RichSimplicity said:


> Its called mclock its on the market, but the mods are separate.


I have m clock, remember what that mod is called by chance?

Swyped Thunder coming at you


----------



## RichSimplicity

"hotelmrrsn said:


> I have m clock, remember what that mod is called by chance?
> 
> Swyped Thunder coming at you


Its called miui178. Ill try to find the link to the website lol.


----------



## hotelmrrsn

Ok, sticking with this for the weekend.
View attachment 1884


Swyped Thunder coming at you


----------



## hotelmrrsn

Alternate lock
View attachment 2902


Swyped Thunder coming at you


----------



## Joshjunior

My latest. Simple as usual


----------



## dacp283

hotelmrrsn said:


> Alternate lock
> View attachment 2902
> 
> 
> Swyped Thunder coming at you


Where did ya get that notification bar???

From my CM7 X


----------



## hotelmrrsn

dacp283 said:


> Where did ya get that notification bar???
> 
> From my CM7 X


The missed texts, call, etc?, that's an app called missedit!. I just customized it's appearance within the options.

Swyped Thunder coming at you


----------



## dacp283

hotelmrrsn said:


> The missed texts, call, etc?, that's an app called missedit!. I just customized it's appearance within the options.
> 
> Swyped Thunder coming at you


Hmmm I've got the app guess I never dove into the settings enough to find the text and what not. Thanks

From my CM7 X


----------



## RichSimplicity

IPhone look .


----------



## dacp283

I've gone steampunk and think its going to stay awhile. Theme is honeycream.

















From my CM7 X


----------



## rnot

RichSimplicity, What launcher/theme is that?


----------



## RichSimplicity

It's called launcher pro its free in the market but I have the paid version, and by the theme do you mean the status bar? Or the icons.


----------



## rycheme

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## hotelmrrsn

View attachment 1982


Swyped Thunder coming at you


----------



## villae81

Just playing around


----------



## Tumbleweed65

Simple and to the point


----------



## TiffG

Nothing special...WIP


----------



## rnot

"RichSimplicity said:


> It's called launcher pro its free in the market but I have the paid version, and by the theme do you mean the status bar? Or the icons.


Both. I really like the clean look you have. I've tried LP miui themes but they weren't too consistent with their icons.


----------



## Chuck

Here's mine, Trying to make it as simply as I can.
View attachment 2003


----------



## WormDoes

rycheme said:


> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Mind posting that clock?


----------



## villae81

"WormDoes said:


> Mind posting that clock?


I think thats a sense 3.0 clock if I'm not mistaken


----------



## WormDoes

villae81 said:


> I think thats a sense 3.0 clock if I'm not mistaken


No it's a MIUI clock, hense the "MIUI" above the "6"


----------



## villae81

Oh okay Coz I could have sworn I seen that when I was running g3d guess I'm wrong lol


----------



## rycheme

WormDoes said:


> Mind posting that clock?


It's in zdune's miui zip. I'm not near a PC.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## WormDoes

rycheme said:


> It's in zdune's miui zip. I'm not near a PC.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


I don't know what zip you're referring to. would you mind posting it whenever you get a chance? Thanks, Rycheme


----------



## villae81

Here's mine til morning lol!


----------



## ewhitak

rycheme said:


> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


could you also post the wallpaper?


----------



## TiffG

Here you go...


----------



## rycheme

WormDoes said:


> I don't know what zip you're referring to. would you mind posting it whenever you get a chance? Thanks, Rycheme


Here we go. There are quite a few extra's in the theme, like the clock apks. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1189723


----------



## WormDoes

rycheme said:


> Here we go. There are quite a few extra's in the theme, like the clock apks. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1189723


Thanks


----------



## hotelmrrsn

villae81 said:


> Here's mine til morning lol!


Love it! Mind sharing the lock screen wallpaper?

Swyped Thunder coming at you


----------



## rycheme

WormDoes said:


> Thanks


Anything for you 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## villae81

"hotelmrrsn said:


> Love it! Mind sharing the lock screen wallpaper?
> 
> Swyped Thunder coming at you


Here you go


----------



## XxNLGxX

New setup


----------



## villae81

"XxNLGxX said:


> New setup


What rom are you using that's clean!


----------



## madzozs

villae81 said:


> What rom are you using that's clean!


Looks like cm7 with Miui theme.


----------



## Tumbleweed65

Different day different mood 
Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


----------



## polish23

hotelmrrsn said:


> View attachment 3018
> View attachment 3019
> 
> 
> Swyped Thunder coming at you


Where can I find these wallpapers?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## kali77

Today


----------



## sk8

Today

Sent from a sweet paperweight.


----------



## XxNLGxX

"villae81 said:


> What rom are you using that's clean!


SHIFTTH3ORY 2.0, which is CM7 based, Zdune's MIUI theme, with the transparent status bar mod.


----------



## hotelmrrsn

polish23 said:


> Where can I find these wallpapers?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk



View attachment 2064


Enjoy!

Swyped Thunder coming at you


----------



## TiffG

Newest...


----------



## WormDoes

Details available in my signature and here, here and here (for rootz app users)


----------



## sk8

Today.


----------



## sk8

Go launcher


----------



## villae81

Here's mine


----------



## TiffG

Trying out synergy skin...


----------



## XxNLGxX

Today's work in progress...


----------



## hotelmrrsn

View attachment 2204


heh, looks like i need to find some new icons, Placid has become very popular!

Swyped Thunder coming at you


----------



## XxNLGxX

"hotelmrrsn said:


> heh, looks like i need to find some new icons, Placid has become very popular!
> 
> Swyped Thunder coming at you


Ha, I was thinking the same thing...


----------



## LrdAnkh

I posted this elsewhere but I guess this is where it belongs.

View attachment 2234


----------



## tythunder

"graveyard76 said:


> Trying out synergy skin...


How you get the temp in the status bar?


----------



## villae81

"tythunder said:


> How you get the temp in the status bar?


Theres a bunch in the market.I myself use weather notification.


----------



## TiffG

"tythunder said:


> How you get the temp in the status bar?


Weatherbug elite...I snagged it when it was the free app from Amazon


----------



## ewhitak

graveyard76 said:


> Newest...


can you share that wallpaper?


----------



## Spydersilk

Today's aetup


----------



## TiffG

Sure.....


----------



## itsTreyG

Spydersilk said:


> Today's aetup


Oh my


----------



## tbot

Here's mine...simple
















Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


----------



## hrdnhvy

New Rom, Somewhat new setup.


----------



## itsTreyG




----------



## tbot

itsTreyG said:


>


What's that icon setup and how do you get them placed so close to each other?! I love the way that looks, just have no idea about how to do it...

Edit: nvm, got it figured out with adw
Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


----------



## villae81

My setup for now


----------



## kali77

Keeping it simple this weekend


----------



## itsTreyG

"kali77 said:


> Keeping it simple this weekend


Thanks on the tips for Modding. I finally put it to good use yesterday.

Sent from my Root Stick using Black RootzWiki Forums


----------



## little812

yesterday

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## little812

Today....









Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## del9800

Gingeritis gtx 1.3 using font changer and widgetlocker.


----------



## RichSimplicity

My setup for the next couple weeks.


----------



## hotelmrrsn

RichSimplicity said:


> My setup for the next couple weeks.


Very nice, widgets?

Swyped Thunder coming at you


----------



## Thrillhouse847

I'll play.










Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## RichSimplicity

"hotelmrrsn said:


> Very nice, widgets?
> 
> Swyped Thunder coming at you


Minimalistic text and widget locker, or what did you mean?


----------



## kali77

Glad to hear man. Hit me up anytime and I will do my best to help.



itsTreyG said:


> Thanks on the tips for Modding. I finally put it to good use yesterday.
> 
> Sent from my Root Stick using Black RootzWiki Forums


----------



## hotelmrrsn

RichSimplicity said:


> Minimalistic text and widget locker, or what did you mean?


Sorry, I meant what is the name of that icon pack?

Swyped Thunder coming at you


----------



## RichSimplicity

"hotelmrrsn said:


> Sorry, I meant what is the name of that icon pack?
> 
> Swyped Thunder coming at you


Its ok, there called touchit hd its a iPhone theme.


----------



## PineTre3

DETAILS


----------



## jr4000watts90

OMG could you please share your framework [pretty please 



PineTre3 said:


> DETAILS


----------



## TiffG

+1 on framework^^


----------



## itsTreyG

Don't think he's gonna give it out guys. Gotta be unique somehow. =)


----------



## PineTre3

i would share it guys, but some of the status bar icons i used was from a buddy who didn't want me to share them, the other majority of them i've found diggin in the miui screen shot thread over at XDA (took a while to find the ones i liked a lot so prepare to be time consumed) i'm glad you guys like it though!


----------



## TiffG

Messing around...

Desktop Visualizer...extdate widget...


----------



## jr4000watts90

how would i go about changing/ replacing other status bar icons like that? i used ninjamorph back in the day for droid x and droid but when i got the TB i was told it didnt work and it didnt for me. so other then the UOT kitchen that the only way i know.


----------



## villae81

Tuesday morning bored as hell! So here goes


----------



## itsTreyG

"jr4000watts90 said:


> how would i go about changing/ replacing other status bar icons like that? i used ninjamorph back in the day for droid x and droid but when i got the TB i was told it didnt work and it didnt for me. so other then the UOT kitchen that the only way i know.


Do it manually with apk manager.

Sent from my Root Stick using Black RootzWiki Forums


----------



## villae81

"itsTreyG said:


> Do it manually with apk manager.
> 
> Sent from my Root Stick using Black RootzWiki Forums


I'd like to know how can you go into more details?


----------



## Jrocker23

Here are my most recent, I change between them once in a while:


----------



## PineTre3

jr4000watts90 said:


> how would i go about changing/ replacing other status bar icons like that? i used ninjamorph back in the day for droid x and droid but when i got the TB i was told it didnt work and it didnt for me. so other then the UOT kitchen that the only way i know.


what rom are you running?


----------



## tbot

villae81 said:


> Tuesday morning bored as hell! So here goes


Ok I gotta ask, how do you get the messages, calls, email notifications like that on the lock screen? I looked around and didn't really find shit.

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


----------



## villae81

"tbot said:


> Ok I gotta ask, how do you get the messages, calls, email notifications like that on the lock screen? I looked around and didn't really find shit.
> 
> Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


Its a paid app called missed it! Its in the market


----------



## Mustang302LX

Why not....

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## Mustang302LX

One more....

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## villae81

"Mustang302LX said:


> Why not....
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


That's a good looking wallpaper you got there!


----------



## Mustang302LX

villae81 said:


> That's a good looking wallpaper you got there!


Why thank you kind sir!


----------



## tbot

villae81 said:


> Its a paid app called missed it! Its in the market


Cool thank u!!

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


----------



## XxNLGxX

Today's setup....


----------



## lrs421

villae81 said:


> That's a good looking wallpaper you got there!


That what paper is disgusting 

Sent from my Dell Streak 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## villae81

"lrs421 said:


> That what paper is disgusting
> 
> Sent from my Dell Streak 7 using Tapatalk


Is this better? )


----------



## RichSimplicity

Nuthing new. Just small changes.


----------



## lrs421

villae81 said:


> Is this better? )


You are so cruel

Sent from my Dell Streak 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## villae81

"lrs421 said:


> You are so cruel
> 
> Sent from my Dell Streak 7 using Tapatalk


You'll think I'm a saint when you hear jets fans talk about pats at my work


----------



## Igotadroid

Wow my phone is boring after looking at all yours. I think I might have to dive into making mine do something lol. Always swapping to different roms daily leaves little time to spruce it up. Now down to OMFGB and shifts3ns3. Hopefully I can steal, I mean incorporate some of your ideas haha. Behold my sorry phone...ones sense, ones not


----------



## Maizekidstill81

Synergy all the way


----------



## jr4000watts90

PineTre3 said:


> DETAILS


i understand and totally respect that no biggie just really liked the frame work done. could you or some one else possibly show were i could find these kind of icons. i have looked in the android themes section but cant figure out how or were to find/get icons like signal bars/4g icons/batt meters.


----------



## villae81

"jr4000watts90 said:


> i understand and totally respect that no biggie just really liked the frame work done. could you or some one else possibly show were i could find these kind of icons. i have looked in the android themes section but cant figure out how or were to find/get icons like signal bars/4g icons/batt meters.


Kitchen you can do a alot of things you can also change images and colors using ninjamorph


----------



## jr4000watts90

so ninjamorph now works for TB? i gave up on using it when the TB first came out updates were super slow so ninjamorph never worked.


----------



## itsTreyG

"jr4000watts90 said:


> so ninjamorph now works for TB? i gave up on using it when the TB first came out updates were super slow so ninjamorph never worked.


As far as I know, it does not.

Sent from my Root Stick using Black RootzWiki Forums


----------



## PineTre3

jr4000watts90 said:


> i understand and totally respect that no biggie just really liked the frame work done. could you or some one else possibly show were i could find these kind of icons. i have looked in the android themes section but cant figure out how or were to find/get icons like signal bars/4g icons/batt meters.


go into the android themes section and go to the miui screen shot thread (you might have to search some pages back for it) but the theme i used the most was called "Carlit0z Remix" it comes as a MTZ so you're gonna need 7-zip or something to extract it and then look in the systemui/res/drawable hdpi folder and all the stuff you'll need is there, if you have an issue finding it PM me and i'll send you the icons i can send that were from that theme


----------



## villae81

"itsTreyG said:


> As far as I know, it does not.
> 
> Sent from my Root Stick using Black RootzWiki Forums


Works on certain things.


----------



## itsTreyG




----------



## jr4000watts90

itsTreyG said:


>


willing to share frame work?

looks hott


----------



## itsTreyG

"jr4000watts90 said:


> willing to share frame work?
> 
> looks hott


Stay tuned. The next one I make I'll share. =)

Sent from my Root Stick using Black RootzWiki Forums


----------



## jr4000watts90

itsTreyG said:


> Stay tuned. The next one I make I'll share. =)
> 
> Sent from my Root Stick using Black RootzWiki Forums


damn thought you were going to give me something todo tonight since im off tomorrow lol

you know u wanna share


----------



## villae81

"jr4000watts90 said:


> damn thought you were going to give me something todo tonight since im off tomorrow lol
> 
> you know u wanna share


Post your homescreen I'm curious of what you got going


----------



## jr4000watts90

honestly this might be the wrong place to say this but......

for the past 3 hours and after 6 cigarettes!

for the love of god i cannot figure out why my mic is so damn low in OMFGB and CM7. flashed kernels on both AOSP roms. ppl cant ever hear me on a call and its really getting to me finally. i literally have to almost scream into the mic now.

and for that i think i might be going back to sense 
my plans for setting up either cm7 or OMFGB all over again with what i hope to be an epic theme i think now came to an epic end. when i said if you could post your frame i had just flashed OMFGB in hopes of maybe "fixes" but i was just back to the same thing.


----------



## Mustang302LX

New theme....R3Ds for CM7!!!

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## rpz3.14

Sorry for the bad links - my updated setup is on p. 70...


----------



## WormDoes

Details Available in my Signature or HERE, HERE and HERE


----------



## villae81

My Blacked out setup same wallpapers different music player


----------



## revosfts

Omfgb adw ex with the miui theme...


----------



## hotelmrrsn

rpz3.14 said:


>


How did you make your status bar transparent?

Swyped Thunder coming at you


----------



## villae81

"hotelmrrsn said:


> How did you make your status bar transparent?
> 
> Swyped Thunder coming at you


You can change it at the kitchen


----------



## hotelmrrsn

villae81 said:


> You can change it at the kitchen


mind sharing how..I'm in the kitchen, have been there before. I'm in the status bar section and have the first check box checked that says "Enable transparency in the status bar". What of any of the other options there need to be mucked with?


----------



## villae81

"hotelmrrsn said:


> mind sharing how..I'm in the kitchen, have been there before. I'm in the status bar section and have the first check box checked that says "Enable transparency in the status bar". What of any of the other options there need to be mucked with?


You can adjust the transperancy through the percentages the lower the more transparent it becomes make sure your text don't become transparent you wont be able to see them


----------



## hotelmrrsn

villae81 said:


> You can adjust the transperancy through the percentages the lower the more transparent it becomes make sure your text don't become transparent you wont be able to see them


thank you, got the status bar transparent, but now it has a line at the bottom of it...it's clear but obvious that there is a header there...went back into the kitchen and mucking w/ the other status headers hoping this will fix it. thanks again for your help and patience.


----------



## villae81

"hotelmrrsn said:


> thank you, got the status bar transparent, but now it has a line at the bottom of it...it's clear but obvious that there is a header there...went back into the kitchen and mucking w/ the other status headers hoping this will fix it. thanks again for your help and patience.


Your welcome


----------



## offcerclancy

"sk8 said:


> Today.


This is the sh!t!! Where did you find this wallpaper?


----------



## offcerclancy

Sorry. Referring to this one.


----------



## XxNLGxX

Today's work in progress. Gonna work in the kitchen when I get home. I dig the layout so far...


----------



## hotelmrrsn

View attachment 3942


Swyped Thunder coming at you


----------



## RichSimplicity

My new setup , finally got it how I wanted.


----------



## RichSimplicity

Made it look better.


----------



## stearic

For those of you who have done the mod to get the time in the middle of the status bar on top, do you do anything special with regard to notifications so they don't over lap/over shadow the clock time when the notification comes in? I just applied that mod to my phone and noticed that when i get a text (handcent) it the notification on top conflicts with the time and over shadows it so you can see neither the text preview nor the time. I tried to turn off that preview but it still says something that goes over the time on top.


----------



## villae81

"stearic said:


> For those of you who have done the mod to get the time in the middle of the status bar on top, do you do anything special with regard to notifications so they don't over lap/over shadow the clock time when the notification comes in? I just applied that mod to my phone and noticed that when i get a text (handcent) it the notification on top conflicts with the time and over shadows it so you can see neither the text preview nor the time. I tried to turn off that preview but it still says something that goes over the time on top.


I just turn the clock off


----------



## stearic

villae81 said:


> I just turn the clock off


That doesn't really answer the question i asked.


----------



## villae81

"stearic said:


> That doesn't really answer the question i asked.


Don't be a smart ass man I was just suggesting doesn't mean you hafta go for it I know what your talking about that's why I turned mine off


----------



## stearic

"villae81 said:


> Don't be a smart ass man I was just suggesting doesn't mean you hafta go for it I know what your talking about that's why I turned mine off


I wasn't being a smartass. I asked a question and you responded with something that wasn't an answer to it. I would say your answer was you being a smartass about it. Why even respond to my question if you weren't even going to bother with an answer?


----------



## WormDoes

There's currently no fix. If you want the center clock you're going to have to deal with it ooking messed up or turn on the privacy feature in handcent so a preview of msg doesn't appear in status bar


----------



## stearic

WormDoes said:


> There's currently no fix. If you want the center clock you're going to have to deal with it ooking messed up or turn on the privacy feature in handcent so a preview of msg doesn't appear in status bar


Thanks for a good answer regarding this. Turning on the privacy feature actually just makes it say "you have received a new message" or something of the like. Wish i could make it just pop up the icon and make the notification sound.


----------



## mad96

This is just somthing nice and clean

BOLTED DOWN.....


----------



## rycheme

Argh. Uploading issues.


----------



## rycheme

Nevermind.


----------



## XxNLGxX

Same setup, with some sprucing up....


----------



## godtoall

CM7 1.7 running LunarUI theme.


----------



## litso

rycheme said:


> Argh. Uploading issues.


I really like that wallpaper, mind sharing?


----------



## rycheme

litso said:


> I really like that wallpaper, mind sharing?


http://nerdynotdirty.deviantart.com...tpath=faves:rycheme:43024465&order=0&offset=1

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## WormDoes

godtoall said:


> CM7 1.7 running LunarUI theme.


Wow, mirror image of my screen shot I made for R3. Same wallpaper, font, everything. At least give some credit dude


----------



## WormDoes




----------



## villae81

Change things a little bit


----------



## Marathonman

Not sure why they look so blurry in the post

Sent from a BAMF'D Dark Horse Bolt


----------



## execute.method

Here's mine for now. 









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Nothing too fancy. Going for as much of a honeycomb looking setup as I can.










Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Gabiola1

Cm7. Miui launcher. Just playing around with it


----------



## Gabiola1

@wormdoes What battery widget is that?


----------



## CC268

"Gabiola1 said:


> Cm7. Miui launcher. Just playing around with it


Where do you get this and what theme?


----------



## WormDoes

Gabiola1 said:


> @wormdoes What battery widget is that?


It's Minimalistic Text with Barcode Font


----------



## rpz3.14

WormDoes said:


> It's Minimalistic Text with Barcode Font


That's awesome! I may need to borrow that look.


----------



## Gabiola1

http://vipitus.deviantart.com/art/MIUI-Launcher-3-0-253194558

I use his signa theme also. I changed the dock out and modded some of the icons. I used jamt for my cm7 theme.



CC268 said:


> Where do you get this and what theme?


----------



## CC268

Gabiola1 said:


> http://vipitus.deviantart.com/art/MIUI-Launcher-3-0-253194558
> 
> I use his signa theme also. I changed the dock out and modded some of the icons. I used jamt for my cm7 theme.


Thanks! How do i apply this after I get the zip file?


----------



## villae81

"CC268 said:


> Thanks! How do i apply this after I get the zip file?


Two ways if its a zip file through recovery if its apk install like a normal app


----------



## Gabiola1

Extract the apk from the zip.


----------



## TiffG

Newest WIP


----------



## XxNLGxX

New rom, new setup.


----------



## .ZIP

"itsTreyG said:


> As far as I know, it does not.
> 
> Sent from my Root Stick using Black RootzWiki Forums


It does I used it yesterday


----------



## SomeGuyDude

New look.


----------



## villae81

My ipad wannabe lol!


----------



## cookie_monster

execute.method said:


> Here's mine for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Wallpaper please?


----------



## cookie_monster

villae81 said:


> My ipad wannabe lol!


how you get it like that i like the picture frame!!!


----------



## villae81

"cookie_monster said:


> how you get it like that i like the picture frame!!!


Thanks! Its just a stock frame from cm7 I just use a bookshelf wallpaper you just gotta set it in there just right


----------



## hermy65

WormDoes said:


>


Any chance of getting those 2 walls?


----------



## WormDoes

Details Available in my Signature and HERE, HERE and HERE (for rootz app users)


----------



## litso

Yet another new framework huh? I'm still diggin Lunar. its the most colorful my phone has been in a long time, not ready to go back to white on matted tones yet.


----------



## rycheme

WormDoes said:


> Details Available in my Signature and HERE, HERE and HERE (for rootz app users)


I wish we could get icons like this for fancy or beautiful widgets. Here's mine inspired by yours!










Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## lilcdroid

New from team BAMF SoaB edited framework by myself.


----------



## ryanstfl

"SomeGuyDude said:


> New look.


I would love that wallpaper, link plz

Also what framework? So colorful!


----------



## stalecrackers11

WormDoes said:


> Details Available in my Signature and HERE, HERE and HERE (for rootz app users)


I have a question. I see alot of lockscreens that look different and complex. For example this one. I see quite a few people asking about "Missed It!" which I have but I cant put it on my lockscreen. Is there something I am missing? Do I need a lockscreen replacement app or does CM allow for changing the lockscreen? Am I just overthinking everything and completely missing the setting?


----------



## villae81

"stalecrackers11 said:


> I have a question. I see alot of lockscreens that look different and complex. For example this one. I see quite a few people asking about "Missed It!" which I have but I cant put it on my lockscreen. Is there something I am missing? Do I need a lockscreen replacement app or does CM allow for changing the lockscreen? Am I just overthinking everything and completely missing the setting?


Widget locker its in the market


----------



## RichSimplicity

is there a widget locker theme with this lock screen?


----------



## RichSimplicity

This one


----------



## WormDoes

RichSimplicity said:


> This one


No, that's MIUI


----------



## WormDoes

litso said:


> Yet another new framework huh? I'm still diggin Lunar. its the most colorful my phone has been in a long time, not ready to go back to white on matted tones yet.


Yea, I'm not a fan of the Lunar fw at all, just not my style. I made that setup as a favor for RD3


----------



## XxNLGxX

New Ish...big s/o to WormDoes for the barcode battery bar idea


----------



## ^_^_^

Mine on omfgb.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## stearic

^_^_^ said:


> Mine on omfgb.
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki Forums


What set of icons are you using?


----------



## kali77

Nothing really new or exciting, but here is what I have been rocking


----------



## hotelmrrsn

View attachment 4344


Sent from my Thunderbolt via Tapatalk


----------



## hotelmrrsn

hotelmrrsn said:


> View attachment 4344
> 
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt via Tapatalk


Adding one with the status bar hidden:
View attachment 4345


Sent from my Thunderbolt via Tapatalk


----------



## WormDoes

Details Available HERE, HERE and HERE


----------



## RichSimplicity

The new setup


----------



## ghamden

View attachment 3007


From BAMF SOAB works great


----------



## Igotadroid

"ghamden said:


> From BAMF SOAB works great


Damn think i'm going to try soab. Hearing great things. PS: West Virginia #1. Miss it down there in Clendenin.


----------



## Igotadroid

bamf forever. Nothing fancy. I like it simple.


----------



## villae81

Change things a bit


----------



## villae81

Oops here's my stat bar


----------



## slim6596

Bamf Soab, UOT Kitchen


----------



## XxNLGxX

Something a little different. Still working on it.


----------



## hotelmrrsn

Clean and simple

View attachment 4446


Sent from my Thunderbolt via Tapatalk


----------



## want a droid

Running:
-latest CM7 RC with default system theme
-ADW EX
-Text Widget by tampiss
-Simi Folder Widget
-Neon Microcosm Live Wallpaper (Paid version)
-Be Weather (Notification)


----------



## villae81

Bored at work


----------



## revosfts

Whiteout...

Liquid Gingerbread 3.0!?


----------



## hotelmrrsn

Did some framework mods...
View attachment 4505


Sent from my Thunderbolt via Tapatalk


----------



## Mattes

Some lunar fun, I really like some of the more minimilistic home pages....and having everything else tucked away.


----------



## mad96

View attachment 3095


bolted down.....


----------



## Joshjunior

WormDoes said:


> I
> Details Available HERE, HERE and HERE


I like that barcode/volume widget its cool


----------



## litso

Joshjunior said:


> I like that barcode/volume widget its cool


I believe its actually a battery widget .


----------



## abn75

My latest

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## slim6596

Bamf Forever 1.0.6


----------



## jquest68

heres my screenshot. Simple and clean.


----------



## abn75

slim6596 said:


> Bamf Forever 1.0.6


I dig the font. What is it?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## hotelmrrsn

Google chrome logo for wifi indicator, google logo for signal indicator (really need help with how to make this bigger)

Sent from my Thunderbolt via Tapatalk


----------



## hotelmrrsn

hotelmrrsn said:


> Google chrome logo for wifi indicator, google logo for signal indicator (really need help with how to make this bigger)
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt via Tapatalk


Helps when you post the image 

View attachment 4579


Sent from my Thunderbolt via Tapatalk


----------



## hotelmrrsn

Trying this one more time.
View attachment 4587


Sent from my Thunderbolt via Tapatalk


----------



## kali77




----------



## want a droid

I hate when people don't list what they have running on their homescreens.










Running:
-latest CM7 RC with default system theme
-ADW EX
-CountDownWidget by John Ackland
-Text Widget by tampiss
-Simi Folder Widget
-Neon Microcosm Live Wallpaper (Paid version)
-Be Weather (Notification)


----------



## jquest68

How do people put the rom, theme, version and phone at the bottom of their posting?


----------



## madzozs

jquest68 said:


> How do people put the rom, theme, version and phone at the bottom of their posting?


I think you are asking about the signatures.


----------



## adizzy

Cm7.... that new New theme


----------



## itsTreyG

I'm still in the process of moving so I can't present my screen fashionably like I have recently. Just making use of what I can from my phone.










OMFGB
ADW Launcher
Aeolus HD Dark Icons
Minimalistic Text
Beautiful Weather Widget

Sent from my Root Stick using Black RootzWiki Forums


----------



## idreamer24

Can anyone help with showing me how or where to go to get that barcode battery widget that a few have posted on their screen shots?

Sent from my T-bolt using Forum Runner


----------



## hotelmrrsn

Could anyone tell me what.xml or smali to edit in order to increase the height/width of my signal icon in my status bar, I couldn't quite figure it out looking through the status bar layout.xml. Your help is appreciated.

Sent from my Thunderbolt via Tapatalk


----------



## itsTreyG

"hotelmrrsn said:


> Could anyone tell me what.xml or smali to edit in order to increase the height/width of my signal icon in my status bar, I couldn't quite figure it out looking through the status bar layout.xml. Your help is appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt via Tapatalk


Why don't you just enlarge the image?

Sent from my Root Stick using Black RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Mustang302LX

CM7 RC1.8 new lockscreen!

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## litso

idreamer24 said:


> Can anyone help with showing me how or where to go to get that barcode battery widget that a few have posted on their screen shots?
> 
> Sent from my T-bolt using Forum Runner


Its done using minimalistic text widget and barcode font. I'm fairly certain you use the prebuilt battery bar format and set the font to barcode.


----------



## hotelmrrsn

itsTreyG said:


> Why don't you just enlarge the image?
> 
> Sent from my Root Stick using Black RootzWiki Forums


Did that already, but when it's flashed it's tiny as it appears to be being rescaled to fit the original icons width (38).

Sent from my Thunderbolt via Tapatalk


----------



## idreamer24

"litso said:


> Its done using minimalistic text widget and barcode font. I'm fairly certain you use the prebuilt battery bar format and set the font to barcode.


Thank you!

Sent from my T-bolt using Forum Runner


----------



## XxNLGxX

Custom framework, running OMFGB 9-25 experimental build, clock and battery are Minimalistic Text with a font called "Impact Label"


----------



## hotelmrrsn

View attachment 4634


Tried using the google icon for my signal strength, but I don't like how it had to be squished to fit...back to the drawing board

Sent from my Thunderbolt via Tapatalk


----------



## miketoasty

View attachment 3163


Just a simple theme applied to CyanogenMod.


----------



## rpz3.14

Here's my honeybread setup on OMFGB.


----------



## TiffG

Here is my latest...running Bamf Forever 1.0.6, fancy widgets pro with subtle clarity skin, stock icons, dock MOD for 1.0.6
View attachment 3167


----------



## UNC

Some of y'all got really nice setups, but I just flash too much to make anything that fancy!


----------



## itsTreyG

"XxNLGxX said:


> Custom framework, running OMFGB 9-25 experimental build, clock and battery are Minimalistic Text with a font called "Impact Label"


Didn't wanna bad mouth slayher in his thread but 1.8 is a little too late. Its one thing if its a final build but its still just a RC with overwhelming bugs. Never thought I'd see the day when CM wasn't king anymore.

But that's just MY OPINION.

Sent from my Root Stick using Black RootzWiki Forums


----------



## litso

"itsTreyG said:


> Didn't wanna bad mouth slayher in his thread but 1.8 is a little too late. Its one thing if its a final build but its still just a RC with overwhelming bugs. Never thought I'd see the day when CM wasn't king anymore.
> 
> But that's just MY OPINION.
> 
> Sent from my Root Stick using Black RootzWiki Forums


First, what does that have to do with this thread or the post you quoted? Secondly 1.8 isn't full of overwhelming bugs... in fact it's almost bug free. Third Slayher had his sixth child a couple of months ago, moved across country last week, and is no longer even on Verizon. Yet he is still managing to put out updates for an incredibly problematic phone. Lastly its not a final build because TB code can not be merged with the CM mainline because the hand freaking coded 4G RIL for the first true 4G phone in the world breaks other devices. Once it can be merged to mainline a stable version can be released.


----------



## jquest68

madzozs said:


> I think you are asking about the signatures.


yes, how do people those in there?


----------



## XxNLGxX

"itsTreyG said:


> Didn't wanna bad mouth slayher in his thread but 1.8 is a little too late. Its one thing if its a final build but its still just a RC with overwhelming bugs. Never thought I'd see the day when CM wasn't king anymore.
> 
> But that's just MY OPINION.
> 
> Sent from my Root Stick using Black RootzWiki Forums


I switch back and forth between the 2. I prefer the status bar options in OMFGB, as I like the option to hide the battery and use the MIUI battery bar. Much cleaner look IMO.


----------



## gadget!

Some Doubleshot caps.




























Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## lilcdroid

That looks sweet gadget.

Remember to thank your Themers and Developers.


----------



## gadget!

lilcdroid said:


> That looks sweet gadget.
> 
> Remember to thank your Themers and Developers.


Thanks, I'm so hoping they continue to develop this ROM.


----------



## itsTreyG

"litso said:


> First, what does that have to do with this thread or the post you quoted? Secondly 1.8 isn't full of overwhelming bugs... in fact it's almost bug free. Third Slayher had his sixth child a couple of months ago, moved across country last week, and is no longer even on Verizon. Yet he is still managing to put out updates for an incredibly problematic phone. Lastly its not a final build because TB code can not be merged with the CM mainline because the hand freaking coded 4G RIL for the first true 4G phone in the world breaks other devices. Once it can be merged to mainline a stable version can be released.


Not even gonna argue...

Sent from my Root Stick using Black RootzWiki Forums


----------



## slim6596

abn75 said:


> I dig the font. What is it?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Tork, applied with Absolute System app


----------



## Maizekidstill81

Here is my current setup.


----------



## liberatedx

"litso said:


> Its done using minimalistic text widget and barcode font. I'm fairly certain you use the prebuilt battery bar format and set the font to barcode.


Please elaborate on this because I have been trying to get this to work for a long time.


----------



## XxNLGxX

"liberatedx said:


> Please elaborate on this because I have been trying to get this to work for a long time.


Are you having trouble with the layout or the font?


----------



## litso

liberatedx said:


> Please elaborate on this because I have been trying to get this to work for a long time.


In minimalist text widget create a new 4x1 widget. Select Custom Layout. In the battery section, drag all of the Battery Bar modules into the layout area in the proper order (0% on the left increasing as you go right). Now in the text style section change the font for normal, accented, and non-accented to the barcode font. You will need to go into the Global settings area and set the font folder that the widget will use. I put all my custom fonts in /mnt/sdcard/fonts. That's really all there is to it.


----------



## liberatedx

"XxNLGxX said:


> Are you having trouble with the layout or the font?


Both when I downloaded the font it gave me a file that does not have the fonts in it just 2 read me's and a ..ttf file

Edit: that was a download for design only I need the download that gives me the pictures on my phone. Any one have it in dropbox or something? I can't find it.


----------



## headcheese

View attachment 3236


back on the newest cm7 after running bamf for a few weeks


----------



## RichSimplicity

"liberatedx said:


> Both when I downloaded the font it gave me a file that does not have the fonts in it just 2 read me's and a ..ttf file
> 
> Edit: that was a download for design only I need the download that gives me the pictures on my phone. Any one have it in dropbox or something? I can't find it.


I think the ttf file is the font.


----------



## hotelmrrsn

> Cm7.... that new New theme


What new t theme would that be?

Sent from my Thunderbolt via Tapatalk


----------



## liberatedx

"RichSimplicity said:


> I think the ttf file is the font.


Is there a special place I need to extract it to?


----------



## adizzy

"hotelmrrsn said:


> What new t theme would that be?
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt via Tapatalk


It's my theme coming to theme chooser near you soon.


----------



## RichSimplicity

"liberatedx said:


> Is there a special place I need to extract it to?


Wait are you going to change the font on the phone?


----------



## liberatedx

"RichSimplicity said:


> Wait are you going to change the font on the phone?


No I downloaded the file from a few posts back and it was a .zip file. It could not find the font in mini text so I extracted it still no joy. Do you have a download link from where you downloaded yours?

Edit: how do I get mini text to recognize the font


----------



## WormDoes

Details Available HERE, HERE and HERE


----------



## litso

liberatedx said:


> No I downloaded the file from a few posts back and it was a .zip file. It could not find the font in mini text so I extracted it still no joy. Do you have a download link from where you downloaded yours?
> 
> Edit: how do I get mini text to recognize the font


See the bolded text below, from my earlier post:

In minimalist text widget create a new 4x1 widget. Select Custom Layout. In the battery section, drag all of the Battery Bar modules into the layout area in the proper order (0% on the left increasing as you go right). Now in the text style section change the font for normal, accented, and non-accented to the barcode font. *You will need to go into the Global settings area in minimalistic text widget and set the font folder that the widget will use. I put all my custom fonts in /mnt/sdcard/fonts. That's really all there is to it.*


----------



## liberatedx

"litso said:


> See the bolded text below, from my earlier post:
> 
> In minimalist text widget create a new 4x1 widget. Select Custom Layout. In the battery section, drag all of the Battery Bar modules into the layout area in the proper order (0% on the left increasing as you go right). Now in the text style section change the font for normal, accented, and non-accented to the barcode font. You will need to go into the Global settings area in minimalistic text widget and set the font folder that the widget will use. I put all my custom fonts in /mnt/sdcard/fonts. That's really all there is to it.


I under stand how to do it, my problem is that I downloaded the. Zip file a few posts back and there is no font in the file. And I looked at the comments and the dev said its not a font file its for design only. I need a good download place because when I go to global settings, it is not recognizing the file.


----------



## XxNLGxX

http://www.dafont.com/barcode-font.font


----------



## XxNLGxX

Somehing new I'm working on, I think it needs different icons....


----------



## TiffG

^^love the wallpaper...would you mind sharing??


----------



## XxNLGxX

"graveyard76 said:


> ^^love the wallpaper...would you mind sharing??


Not at all...here's the whole zip dl it has 7or 8 different colors 

http://android-users.deviantart.com/gallery/25813926#/d4b0hpz


----------



## WormDoes

XxNLGxX said:


> Somehing new I'm working on, I think it needs different icons....


yea, those icons don't go with it at all. Find one of the other 7,329 setups that were made last week using the "drips" wallpaper and pick one you like, lol :wink2:


----------



## TheTyler0013

My current setup.


----------



## Grnlantern79

Sense 3.5


----------



## villae81

Just change a few things


----------



## Housing184

Mad96 where did you get this nice and clean theme from?
Thanks,
John


----------



## XxNLGxX

"WormDoes said:


> yea, those icons don't go with it at all. Find one of the other 7,329 setups that were made last week using the "drips" wallpaper and pick one you like, lol :wink2:


Haha, yea, I've already moved on from the drips...no setup lasts more than 24 hrs. I'm on cm7 again so I'm cooking up something new


----------



## z0mbiexx

View attachment 3315

customized the rings lockscreen a bit.


----------



## WormDoes

TheTyler0013 said:


> My current setup.


Not a fan of the font, but the icons/weather combo looks good. Nice job


----------



## hotelmrrsn

Inspired by worm 

View attachment 4837


Swyped Thunder coming at you


----------



## hotelmrrsn

Got the clock centered and fixed the status bar ghosting.

View attachment 4846


Swyped Thunder coming at you


----------



## itsTreyG

"hotelmrrsn said:


> Got the clock centered and fixed the status bar ghosting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swyped Thunder coming at you


Looks good.

Sent from my Root Stick using Black RootzWiki Forums


----------



## offcerclancy

I am really liking many of the scantily clad women wallpapers posted. Does anyone have a decent link/source for these?

Thanks greatly.


----------



## hotelmrrsn

Current setup, newly modified wallpaper (thank you my wife!)

View attachment 4905


Swyped Thunder coming at you


----------



## WormDoes

Details Available at My Colorscreen, Just Reveal and deviantART

Coming soon to The Custom Android


----------



## jr4000watts90

Working on lockscreen next but I'm very pleased with this set up.


----------



## XxNLGxX

New hotness! 
Cm7 1.1
ADW EX 7x10 grid
Minimalistic text
Beautiful Widgets
Kgills Illest theme
Ares HD icons with some others mixed in

Framework changes to come


----------



## TheTyler0013

Not really different just new icons, wallpaper and font. Love this feel so probably sticking to it.


----------



## litso

TheTyler0013 said:


> Not really different just new icons, wallpaper and font. Love this feel so probably sticking to it.


Looks good, I like this font much better. One more suggestion, the battery and 4G icons seem out of place. A framework edit to make them blue like the signal bars would really tie it all together :android-smile:.


----------



## TheTyler0013

"litso said:


> Looks good, I like this font much better. One more suggestion, the battery and 4G icons seem out of place. A framework edit to make them blue like the signal bars would really tie it all together :android-smile:.


I am not good at framework Modding. I updated the status bar tho with theme Chooser.

I would love transparent status bar and new icons but not sure how.


----------



## bridaddy69

It's been a while since I posted anything, here's what I'm running now.


----------



## RichSimplicity

"bridaddy69 said:


> It's been a while since I posted anything, here's what I'm running now.


That's really nice and simple. Like the clock to. Where can i find it?


----------



## bridaddy69

RichSimplicity said:


> That's really nice and simple. Like the clock to. Where can i find it?


Here ya go. I just modded the LCD mclock. Can't remember who did the original...

http://db.tt/fRxamyLY


----------



## RichSimplicity

"bridaddy69 said:


> Here ya go. I just modded the LCD mclock. Can't remember who did the original...
> 
> http://db.tt/fRxamyLY


Thanks.


----------



## area52

I'm new to cm on the t-bolt but have been running AOSP on all my previous devices. Is there a mod out there to move the time in the status bar or does that have to be done manually?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## RichSimplicity

"area52 said:


> I'm new to cm on the t-bolt but have been running AOSP on all my previous devices. Is there a mod out there to move the time in the status bar or does that have to be done manually?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Do you want to move the time in the middle?


----------



## area52

Yes

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## RichSimplicity

Here you go 
http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php...rans-StatusBar-WIP-USB-FIXED(UPDATED-7-30-11)


----------



## dranyam




----------



## area52

thanks!


----------



## dranyam

PineTre3 said:


> DETAILS


Someone please tell me how to get player pro to look like that....(the one with the clips not the one on the lock screen) assuming that's what the music widget is there?


----------



## TiffG

Ehhh...


----------



## villae81

"graveyard76 said:


> Ehhh...


How you get to post in text instead of number your missed it app


----------



## ef_n_dirtysouth

I'm trying to post mine from tapatalk and it says the jpeg is in the wrong form. ideas?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Igotadroid

Bamf forever 1.07


----------



## Bindy




----------



## villae81

Where did you get the dialer? Its clean I like


----------



## TiffG

"villae81 said:


> How you get to post in text instead of number your missed it app


It's one of the presets in Missed it!


----------



## litso

villae81 said:


> Where did you get the dialer? Its clean I like


That's part of the matted blues CM7 theme. You can find it on the market,


----------



## itsTreyG

"dranyam said:


> Someone please tell me how to get player pro to look like that....(the one with the clips not the one on the lock screen) assuming that's what the music widget is there?


You can't. The name if that widget is music mod. Modded skins can be found on XDA.

Sent from my Root Stick using Black RootzWiki Forums


----------



## hotelmrrsn

View attachment 3472


By the power of greyskull


----------



## miketoasty

Got to hand it to you guys we have some really creative people on this site. I just stick with basic CM7 and some random background but you guys make me want to try something different! =P


----------



## hotelmrrsn

View attachment 5078
View attachment 5079


By the power of greyskull


----------



## hopesrequiem

"hotelmrrsn said:


> Trying this one more time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt via Tapatalk


What is the widget that allows words to be short cuts


----------



## XxNLGxX

Trendy Aeolus hd style wall today 

Sent from my Cm7'd Bolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## litso

Been awhile since I've posted my screen, changed a bit lately so here's what I'm working with:

View attachment 3483


----------



## adizzy

NewNew theme cm7


----------



## hopesrequiem

"jr4000watts90 said:


> Working on lockscreen next but I'm very pleased with this set up.


Is this miui?


----------



## hopesrequiem

"bridaddy69 said:


> It's been a while since I posted anything, here's what I'm running now.


Loving the vanilla look


----------



## ef_n_dirtysouth

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## hotelmrrsn

Widget Locker
Minimalistic text
Missedit!
Fancy Widgets
Launcher Pro Plus
CM7 7.1.1
LunarUI
Zdunes Center clock patch


----------



## Mattes

Don't ask questions lol...just enjoy running synergy w/ an odd launcher I found thanks to XDA. Im going to fool around with it some more and see what i can do with it, no widgets ftl? All though the sheer entertainment I might be able to get by adding widget locker and seeing how an iphone owner reacts may be priceless


----------



## RichSimplicity

New setup after a while.


----------



## liberatedx

"RichSimplicity said:


> New setup after a while.


Where did you get the lockscreen slider? Also what launcher and icons are those?


----------



## villae81

Happy Halloween!


----------



## RichSimplicity

"liberatedx said:


> Where did you get the lockscreen slider? Also what launcher and icons are those?


The launcher is launcher pro plus, the icons are a mix of tetra icons from iPhone and glacian HD theme. The widgetlocker theme is from here enjoy. 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=968613&page=287.


----------



## jr4000watts90

hopesrequiem said:


> Is this miui?


i wish its cm7.1.1 with reds transparent status bar mod and center clock. and this theme http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1282388

Personally i love this theme its simple yet elegant to me.


----------



## houseboatwayne

CM7 Launcher Pro


----------



## houseboatwayne

Oh my home screen.


----------



## turnyface

Mine!


----------



## dickenam

Mine#1!

Mine#2!


----------



## villae81

"dickenam said:


> Mine#1!
> 
> Mine#2!


Where did you get the clock and the icons?


----------



## dickenam

villae81 said:


> Where did you get the clock and the icons?


Clock is stock analog clock and for the rest, see my sig.


----------



## elrichmeister

heres mine, basic

View attachment 3599


----------



## ewhitak

litso said:


> Been awhile since I've posted my screen, changed a bit lately so here's what I'm working with:
> 
> View attachment 5094
> View attachment 5093
> View attachment 5095
> View attachment 5090
> View attachment 5098


What icons are you using?


----------



## litso

ewhitak said:


> What icons are you using?


Suave Icons HD LauncherPro/ADW


----------



## liberatedx

Can someone please post a tutorial on how to get the barcode battery I asked in earlyer posts but to no avail.


----------



## ewhitak

liberatedx said:


> Can someone please post a tutorial on how to get the barcode battery I asked in earlyer posts but to no avail.


its just minimalist text app with barcode font.. im sure if you search for the font on xda you will find it


----------



## TiffG

It's really not overly complicated...i'll try my best to help....
Go to dafont.com, download barcode font
Place folder on SD card called fonts
Place unzipped barcode font in folder
Create minimalistic text widget size of your choice
Scroll down to global settings, fonts folder and navigate to correct folder
Then set your text styles to barcode font and adjust sizes accordingly
Customize style with battery percentage from 0-100%

Hope this helps, if you need help let me know...


----------



## Hmussery

I obviously need to reset my clock and clock widget. oops... just noticed how wrong they are!


----------



## droidkevlar

Here is my home screen with the rosie buttons 100% transparent. the screen indicator will be removed next, just waiting for the master modder to do it for me.


----------



## hotelmrrsn

View attachment 3652


By the power of greyskull


----------



## gadget!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## droidkevlar

gadget! said:


> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


WOW! I hope this skin is coming out soon. Ive not run DS and this is making me want to. SO clean, yet PIMP!


----------



## nerdbox

Hmussery said:


> I obviously need to reset my clock and clock widget. oops... just noticed how wrong they are!


I just rooted yesterday, and I have to say this beautiful.

I need to find that clock that is text based, mind giving me a hint? Lol


----------



## ef_n_dirtysouth

nerdbox said:


> I just rooted yesterday, and I have to say this beautiful.
> 
> I need to find that clock that is text based, mind giving me a hint? Lol


Go to the market and type in text clock and choose one

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## gadget!

droidkevlar said:


> WOW! I hope this skin is coming out soon. Ive not run DS and this is making me want to. SO clean, yet PIMP!


Unfortunately I am not having any luck creating a theme that will work. This ROM doesn't use skins, it uses the T-Mobile Theme Manager.

I have modified the clock on the 
stock skin to get this setup.
I will probably release it like this as a flashable zip for now.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## del9800

Widget locker


----------



## Hmussery

"nerdbox said:


> I just rooted yesterday, and I have to say this beautiful.
> 
> I need to find that clock that is text based, mind giving me a hint? Lol


I used "Clockr" from the market. 

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## droidkevlar

"gadget! said:


> Unfortunately I am not having any luck creating a theme that will work. This ROM doesn't use skins, it uses the T-Mobile Theme Manager.
> 
> I have modified the clock on the
> stock skin to get this setup.
> I will probably release it like this as a flashable zip for now.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Either way can't wait for it

Sent from my BAMF Forever 1.06 Thunderbolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## liberatedx

"graveyard76 said:


> It's really not overly complicated...i'll try my best to help....
> Go to dafont.com, download barcode font
> Place folder on SD card called fonts
> Place unzipped barcode font in folder
> Create minimalistic text widget size of your choice
> Scroll down to global settings, fonts folder and navigate to correct folder
> Then set your text styles to barcode font and adjust sizes accordingly
> Customize style with battery percentage from 0-100%
> 
> Hope this helps, if you need help let me know...


Got it you are a gentleman and a scholar


----------



## TiffG

"liberatedx said:


> Got it you are a gentleman and a scholar


Thanks...but I'm a girl...LOL graveyard was my nickname in high school...last name graves...

Did it work?


----------



## liberatedx

"graveyard76 said:


> Thanks...but I'm a girl...LOL graveyard was my nickname in high school...last name graves...
> 
> Did it work?


Sure did Ty and there is my set up
And sorry about the gentleman comment


----------



## slim6596

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## villae81

"slim6596 said:


> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Wanna share that clock?

I'm a kang!


----------



## slim6596

Me?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## villae81

"slim6596 said:


> Me?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Yeah you where you Get that clock

I'm a kang!


----------



## liberatedx

"villae81 said:


> Yeah you where you Get that clock
> 
> I'm a kang!


I send that that clock is awesome!!


----------



## slim6596

I forget the exact location, I Googled mClock skins. It's called Mi_Genie

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## slim6596

http://db.tt/jbG9IgYG

You need mClock from the market.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## cm22

Mine for now.


----------



## slim6596

cm22 said:


> Mine for now.


Is that Beautiful Widgets or Fancy Widgets?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## villae81

"slim6596 said:


> http://db.tt/jbG9IgYG
> 
> You need mClock from the market.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Thanks buddy!

I'm a kang!


----------



## slim6596

Welcome.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## cm22

"slim6596 said:


> Is that Beautiful Widgets or Fancy Widgets?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Beautiful


----------



## slim6596

cm22 said:


> Beautiful


Thank you.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick.Tbolt

Nothing fancy, Just dsb's cubes forever 1.0.7

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## slim6596

Trying Thunderstick 2.4.2 for a bit. Not bad so far.


----------



## WormDoes




----------



## revosfts

My new theme on liquid 3.0 using go launcher and Widgets with r3ds glassmix theme and mini miui style Widgets...

My name is Revos I'm a recovering flashaholic running Liquid Gingerbread 3.0


----------



## slim6596

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## lanceman5000

Liquid Thunderbread 3.0 with ADW Launcher Ex


----------



## Mattes

Liquid 3.0 with golauncher and sauve, second one is with a ICS clone launcher
Anyways, I'm working on finding some new icons that I like more then sauve anyone have suggestions?

Edit: let down again.. didn't upload the shot of my golauncher setup


----------



## hardcore88

Bamf soab 1.0 nice and clean....


----------



## BlackDobe

SoaB v1...

View attachment 3869


----------



## dukins

BlackDobe said:


> SoaB v1...
> 
> View attachment 5599


Where did you get the modified version of swype? Looks nice!


----------



## BlackDobe

http://jbthemes.com/djdarkknight/darkswype-morph/

There are a few other color choices too.


----------



## jr4000watts90

BlackDobe said:


> SoaB v1...
> 
> View attachment 5599


were could i get that honeycomb theme? i tried UOT Kitchen and hit FC city.

TIA


----------



## slim6596

jr4000watts90 said:


> were could i get that honeycomb theme? i tried UOT Kitchen and hit FC city.
> 
> TIA


Did you upload system files extracted from your phone?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## jr4000watts90

yup 3 to be exact.


----------



## BlackDobe

jr4000watts90 said:


> were could i get that honeycomb theme? i tried UOT Kitchen and hit FC city.
> 
> TIA


I made it by cherry picking images from other ROMs/themes.



slim6596 said:


> Did you upload system files extracted from your phone?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


I did not. I'm not really sure what the rules are on sharing stuff like this. I don't want to get nailed to the wall for kanging stuff. I don't really remember where I got a lot of the images from so I'm hesitant to put it out there..

I'm also not done with it. I'm working on getting the 3G/4lte to glow but I when swap the icons they don't show up in my theme.


----------



## jr4000watts90

how did you replace them with the other images? i know sense roms are a bit more "harder" to do so. i tried once got a headach and gave up. then again i was 14 Budweisers down so yea lol


----------



## BlackDobe

Here is what I do at a high level...
Extract the APK from the ROM. 
Use 7zip to extract the contents.
Replace the files in the extracted res/drawable-hdpi folder
Copy all the files from the extracted drawable-hdpi folder to the .apk drawable-hdpi folder.
Flash or push the file to the same place it was extracted from.

I've found that if you're just swapping out images you don't need apk manager. If you're messing with the xml then you need to use apk manager (or the process behind it).


----------



## jr4000watts90

thank you good sir, i will give it a shot soon as i get to my rig at home since my computer at work sucks


----------



## slim6596

BlackDobe said:


> I made it by cherry picking images from other ROMs/themes.
> 
> I did not. I'm not really sure what the rules are on sharing stuff like this. I don't want to get nailed to the wall for kanging stuff. I don't really remember where I got a lot of the images from so I'm hesitant to put it out there..
> 
> I'm also not done with it. I'm working on getting the 3G/4lte to glow but I when swap the icons they don't show up in my theme.


To use the Kitchen, you need to upload these: SystemUI.apk, framework-res.apk, and com.htc.resources.apk


----------



## BlackDobe

I know I've toyed around with the site. It's cool & works for other people but it just isn't for me. I don't like the battery icons they have there. I hate round batteries & that is the predominate choice there. i also like learning the process behind how to do this not just being a click-monkey. It gives me a little more sense of fulfillment to do it my way than to click next a bunch of times & then wait 45 minutes to get a file.


----------



## jr4000watts90

BlackDobe said:


> I know I've toyed around with the site. It's cool & works for other people but it just isn't for me. I don't like the battery icons they have there. I hate round batteries & that is the predominate choice there. i also like learning the process behind how to do this not just being a click-monkey. It gives me a little more sense of fulfillment to do it my way than to click next a bunch of times & then wait 45 minutes to get a file.


EXACTLY!

big dislike on the battery icons but over all the site does an amazing job on there stuff.


----------



## th33ch0

BlackDobe said:


> Here is what I do at a high level...
> Extract the APK from the ROM.
> Use 7zip to extract the contents.
> Replace the files in the extracted res/drawable-hdpi folder
> Copy all the files from the extracted drawable-hdpi folder to the .apk drawable-hdpi folder.
> Flash or push the file to the same place it was extracted from.
> 
> I've found that if you're just swapping out images you don't need apk manager. If you're messing with the xml then you need to use apk manager (or the process behind it).


To add to this, when adding the images back into the zip, be sure that the compression method is set to "Store" or you will corrupt the file and the application wont load.


----------



## Eli

My screens from last week and today. I keep switching between walls and launchers haha.


----------



## slim6596

TouchMyBamf and UOT.
























Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Hmussery

Used "simple text" app from Market to make my own icons. The app works great for other uses, too.


----------



## Hmussery

SLIM6596-- your font looks awesome! Like the clock widget, too.


----------



## w0urds

One screen, not much on it.

Sent from my Vibrant


----------



## slim6596

Thanks. Font is Tork from Absolute System and the widget is a themed version of mClock.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackDobe

Made some changes...

SoaB v1.


----------



## jr4000watts90

BlackDobe said:


> Made some changes...
> 
> SoaB v1.


if you could please get on Gtalk so i can beg for this update i would really appreciate it  lol

looks good man wow


----------



## darionlear

below is my home screen(s)... i have five... center, up, down, left and right... that's why they all have the same picture in background.. lol

View attachment 3889


----------



## justin654

jr4000watts90 said:


> if you could please get on Gtalk so i can beg for this update i would really appreciate it  lol
> 
> looks good man wow


I'm with you on this. I WANT THAT THEME!


----------



## XxNLGxX

I'll just leave this here....

Liquid v3.0
Custom framework
ADW EX 7x10 grid
Striped dock by Chris Banks Stickymod mclock skin for the date
Purity FS icons


----------



## rycheme

I just updated my Colorscreen profile with quite a few oldies and newbies. This is what I'm rocking right now.


----------



## XxNLGxX

Changed the wall, clock and screen indicators. Digging it so far


----------



## litso

rycheme said:


> I just updated my Colorscreen profile with quite a few oldies and newbies. This is what I'm rocking right now.


I'm totally burnt out on monochrome (LunarUI to the rescue!) but this is a really nice screen, as usual!


----------



## Romified

"XxNLGxX said:


> Changed the wall, clock and screen indicators. Digging it so far


I like this...looking into this as some of this reminds me of my iBolt Rom. I may get with you to track down what all you are using, this looks good.


----------



## joem333

Here is my latest, clean and simple 

View attachment 3978


----------



## WormDoes

XxNLGxX said:


> I'll just leave this here....
> 
> Liquid v3.0
> Custom framework
> ADW EX 7x10 grid
> Striped dock by Chris Banks Stickymod mclock skin for the date
> Purity FS icons


That's kgill's "illest" framework. You may have edited it, but at least give credit to the creator


----------



## BlackDobe

WormDoes said:


> That's kgill's "illest" framework. You may have edited it, but at least give credit to the creator


While I'm a firm proponent of giving credit where it's due... Isn't this the purpose of the thread to show off what you got going on with your phone? I think saying it's "custom framework" is more than implied regardless of who created/modified the framework. If someone goes to UOT and builds a theme for themselves are they supposed track down where all the images/mods came from & give credit just to post a screen shot? That's a little ridiculous imho. Now if XxNLGxX were to publicly start sharing this theme & taking full credit - sure, then you can chime in with "give credit blah blah blah".. I could be wrong or you may disagree but that's what makes this world a great place to destroy... I mean live.


----------



## XxNLGxX

"WormDoes said:


> That's kgill's "illest" framework. You may have edited it, but at least give credit to the creator


It actually contains pieces from s few themes, and my own stuff, I did the framework from the ground up. I'm not one for a 8 paragraph post about my screenshots. If anyone wants to make their own, I'll tell them where to get the pieces that aren't mine.

The theme is a greyed out version of Zdunes MIUI theme. The wifi is from kgills Deuces theme, the signal bars and bolt are from illest. How's that?


----------



## villae81

Here's mine for this week

I'm a kang!


----------



## Spencer_Moore

My current setup on omfgb nightly


----------



## Gabiola1

Playing with soab.


----------



## undroath2death

View attachment 4047


illest with some added framework (wip)


----------



## BlackDobe

Gabiola1 said:


> Playing with soab.


Is that the Quick Launch widget themed or something else? If it something else.. what is it?


----------



## Cblox

Current. Reworked it yesterday.


----------



## Gabiola1

"BlackDobe said:


> Is that the Quick Launch widget themed or something else? If it something else.. what is it?


It's mclock circle theme Plus some icons I found. Used folder organizer to get the apps I wanted there.


----------



## litso

Slightly revised setup


----------



## Cblox

"litso said:


> Slightly revised setup


What is that barcode battery widget called?


----------



## litso

It is minimalist text widget using a barcode font. Find more details by clicking on the MORE SCREEN DETAIL link.


----------



## Mustang302LX

I tried to setup meizu theme yesterday and my dock at bottom didn't look a think like screen shots. I tried changing a lot of things and no luck.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## WormDoes

Wow lots of PMS for a simple statement


----------



## nefariusmdk

Not a lot of tweaks, just custom lock ring


----------



## BlackDobe

nefariusmdk said:


> Not a lot of tweaks, just custom lock ring


ooooh!!! What thread had that lock ring??? I've been looking for that & can't find it.


----------



## fly_of_DEATH

View attachment 4071
Basic CM7 baby!


----------



## kali77

Nothing new, don't have the time to work on custom stuff at the moment. So enjoying this setup right now, thanks to all the creators of the different pieces ;-)


----------



## TheTyler0013

My current ICS mockup...


----------



## kgbrown247

Basic cm7.1 with ikandee. Yes I may have opened a door to romo comments

Swyped from a CM'd Thunderbolt using Tapatalk.


----------



## liberatedx

Can someone point me in the direction of some good icon packs?


----------



## headcheese

Just look through the thread some. Right now using suave icons. Not sure where I got em... Google should be able to find em for ya!

On xda there is a big icon thread try searching android icons xda or something. Most I saw where just PNG and not packs so you might have to use the app desktop Visualizer or similar.


----------



## ewhitak

litso said:


> Slightly revised setup


nvm figured it out... nice work


----------



## cm22

"litso said:


> Slightly revised setup


What are you using for where it says 0 calls, 0 txts, 0 messages, etc... ? I like that idea and want to see if I could implement it onto my phone some how...

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## slim6596

cm22 said:


> What are you using for where it says 0 calls, 0 txts, 0 messages, etc... ? I like that idea and want to see if I could implement it onto my phone some how...
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki Forums


Missed It!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## cm22

"slim6596 said:


> Missed It!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


It happens to the best of us.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## slim6596

cm22 said:


> It happens to the best of us.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki Forums


That's the name of the app

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## cm22

slim6596 said:


> That's the name of the app
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


wow i feel stupid, i thought that i was in a different thread... :blush:


----------



## slim6596

cm22 said:


> It happens to the best of us.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki Forums


Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## litso

"slim6596 said:


> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Haha, so much win. Yes, the app is Missed It!


----------



## BlackDobe

We should change the name of this thread to "What do you got & where did you get it?"


----------



## litso

"BlackDobe said:


> We should change the name of this thread to "What do you got & where did you get it?"


That's basically what every 'screenshot' thread is. Oh well, my phone wouldn't look nearly as cool if I wasn't able to steal a bunch of ideas from a bunch of people!


----------



## Gabiola1

Small update. Still on Soab.


----------



## liberatedx

Ill just be extramly happy when we actually get miui on the thunderbolt. Hopefully soon...


----------



## c_live_lee

Just wanted to share my latest. It is, of course, Synergy with Average Joe's K.I.S.S. (Keep It Simple Stupid) theme and some of my own personal touches, including my most recent lock screen, made specifically for the theme. For those who don't know, it's Avenged Sevenfold.


----------



## villae81

Bored at work so I messed around with my phone

I'm a kang!


----------



## Gabiola1

Gave up on soab. Battery life was killing me. Back to cm7. Almost same setup.


----------



## RichSimplicity

Little update.


----------



## BlackDobe

Gabiola1 said:


> Gave up on soab. Battery life was killing me. Back to cm7. Almost same setup.


I really like how this looks over all. I had to double take on the (I hope) spaceship cuz it looks like a tiny penis.


----------



## liberatedx

"RichSimplicity said:


> Little update.


What's your music player?


----------



## Gabiola1

Lol. Yeah. Its a spaceship


----------



## RichSimplicity

"liberatedx said:


> What's your music player?


Its called music mod. Search pins music mod on Google and you'll find there.


----------



## AndroidStu

"TheTyler0013 said:


> My current ICS mockup...


What theme is that?


----------



## rycheme

liberatedx said:


> Can someone point me in the direction of some good icon packs?


I usually find good ones on DeviantArt.


----------



## TheTyler0013

"AndroidStu said:


> What theme is that?


No theme just icons I found not great quality, but they work


----------



## TheTyler0013

Oh here's an update on my screen

There is a theme by kovdev on market, wich gives me the dock.


----------



## DaveGoldbach

My screen

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## midnight assassin

I'm looking for a dark shelf wallpaper. Can someone hook me up? Dark wood or dark metal or glass shelves would be what I'm looking for specifically with two or three shelves. Ive looked but not had much success. Thanks.


----------



## Adrioid

Plain and simple :wink2:

View attachment 4258


----------



## AndroidStu

"TheTyler0013 said:


> No theme just icons I found not great quality, but they work


Thanks


----------



## stoney666

This is far from done but this time around I'm going simple, dark and red....


----------



## slim6596

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## liberatedx

"RichSimplicity said:


> Its called music mod. Search pins music mod on Google and you'll find there.


Can u link the .apk? I keep getting a failed dl from his link.


----------



## midnight assassin

Wip.


----------



## houseboatwayne

Mine with ICS launcher.


----------



## WormDoes

Details HERE and in the signature


----------



## XxNLGxX

More framework mods...not sure how I'm feeling about the setup...may change it up a bit.


----------



## hotelmrrsn

XxNLGxX said:


> More framework mods...not sure how I'm feeling about the setup...may change it up a bit.


Love the status bar mods!

By the power of greyskull


----------



## Gabiola1

How do you get only 4 icons in the dock with LP? Or is that a custom dock with icon images?



WormDoes said:


> Details HERE and in the signature


----------



## sk3litor

Hope this works


----------



## WormDoes

"Gabiola1 said:


> How do you get only 4 icons in the dock with LP? Or is that a custom dock with icon images?


I embed all my icons & dock directly on the wallpaper


----------



## liberatedx

"WormDoes said:


> I embed all my icons & dock directly on the wallpaper


Any place for a tutorial?


----------



## WormDoes

"XxNLGxX said:


> More framework mods...not sure how I'm feeling about the setup...may change it up a bit.


I like the home screen. Not sure why you have 2 clocks & 2 different sms/emails on the same screen, but to each his own.


----------



## WormDoes

"liberatedx said:


> Any place for a tutorial?


Not that I know of. You need to know how to use PS or Gimp. That's about it.


----------



## liberatedx

"WormDoes said:


> Not that I know of. You need to know how to use PS or Gimp. That's about it.


Oh OK yea is gimp normally how people make those shelf wallpapers and stuff?


----------



## WormDoes

"liberatedx said:


> Oh OK yea is gimp normally how people make those shelf wallpapers and stuff?


Yes, usually


----------



## midnight assassin

What's gimp?


----------



## WormDoes

"midnight assassin said:


> What's gimp?


Google is your friend, lol


----------



## midnight assassin

Yup, saw that coming right after I posted. Lol.


----------



## litso

GNU (Public License) Image Manipulation Program. Basically an open source photo shop. You can download it, just google it .


----------



## midnight assassin

litso said:


> GNU (Public License) Image Manipulation Program. Basically an open source photo shop. You can download it, just google it .


Got it. Thank you.


----------



## adizzy

Cm7/newnew


----------



## Gabiola1

"adizzy said:


> Cm7/newnew


Very nice. Details?


----------



## liberatedx

My setup really liking minimal homescreens now.

Edit:
using liquid smooth 3.0 rom
minimalistic text
Illest theme with icons by kgill7
Adw ex launcher 9x10


----------



## adizzy

"Gabiola1 said:


> Very nice. Details?


That newnew theme for cm7. Top two icons are M clock. Minimalist text, icons are from i***** theme can't remember name.


----------



## liberatedx

"adizzy said:


> That newnew theme for cm7. Top two icons are M clock. Minimalist text, icons are from i***** theme can't remember name.


What spacing did you use on your launcher also what is the icon size?


----------



## Gabiola1

"adizzy said:


> That newnew theme for cm7. Top two icons are M clock. Minimalist text, icons are from i***** theme can't remember name.


Do you have a link to those mclock xmls and to your dock?


----------



## XxNLGxX

"WormDoes said:


> I like the home screen. Not sure why you have 2 clocks & 2 different sms/emails on the same screen, but to each his own.


I quickly realized his redundant it was...lol. Changed it up


----------



## adizzy

Gabiola1 said:


> Do you have a link to those mclock xmls and to your dock?


Mclock:http://browse.deviantart.com/?qh=&section=&global=1&q=+mclock#/d4abssq

Dock:http://dl.dropbox.com/u/28560894/share/bubles2.png

Icons:http://macthemes.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16811234

NewNewTheme:http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?6942-ThatNewNew-(CM7-Theme-HDPI)-(October-3)

Spacing is 4 columns/8 rows


----------



## Gabiola1

Thanks. Going to steal some stuff.  also. How did you get the icons to be same size as the mclock Widgets? Also... How did you get minimalistic text to make those Widgets? Gave I asked enough questions?


----------



## adizzy

"Gabiola1 said:


> Thanks. Going to steal some stuff.  also. How did you get the icons to be same size as the mclock Widgets? Also... How did you get minimalistic text to make those Widgets? Gave I asked enough questions?


Desktop visualizer 1x1 on the icons, and custom layout with minimalist text 2x1 widgets


----------



## hopesrequiem

"villae81 said:


> Here's mine for this week
> 
> I'm a kang!


What are those icons???


----------



## villae81

"hopesrequiem said:


> What are those icons???


Genesis icons


----------



## liberatedx

"villae81 said:


> Genesis icons


Link?


----------



## villae81

"liberatedx said:


> Link?


I got it from an evo thread I just extracted it from the mtz file ill see if I can find it and post it

Here it is: http://forums.miui.us/showthread.ph...-Icon-Packs!-New-Lite-amp-New-Dark-New-Format!


----------



## villae81

Nothing change but the rom rockin' the latest gingeritis 3d from chingy!

I'm a kang!


----------



## Gabiola1

Playing around. Kanging ideas. Trying to get a setup I like


----------



## hotelmrrsn

Rocking this set up for a while now
View attachment 6489


By the power of greyskull


----------



## slim6596

Sent from my Thunderbolt


----------



## WormDoes

DETAILS. . .


----------



## meh_whatever

View attachment 4542


Here is mine.


----------



## roosxter

Beautiful soa bliss 1.02


----------



## Gabiola1

New Lockscreen plus new wall.


----------



## XxNLGxX

Some new stuff.


----------



## DrkDroid

slim6596 said:


> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Slim what is that clock?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## slim6596

jcthemes said:


> Slim what is that clock?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


mClock, Mi_genie XML skin.

Sent from my Thunderbolt


----------



## theMichael

View attachment 4580


LTB 3.0 - Luna theme
Beautiful SuperClock 4x1 - bracket_Blue theme


----------



## villae81

Change fonts

I'm a kang!


----------



## villae81

Lockscreen

I'm a kang!


----------



## cutbait

Can't post screen shots.. says I don't have permission

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## liberatedx

"WormDoes said:


> DETAILS. . .


If u don't mind can I get a link for the wallpapers?


----------



## nhat




----------



## H4zyBuddha

My first time back on aosp in a few month. Page two, my niece, dog and view from my back deck


----------



## Bimmer323

Today's.


----------



## XxNLGxX

A little idea I'm playing around with....wip


----------



## slim6596

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## stoney666

Almost done!!!


----------



## lilcdroid

"stoney666 said:


> Almost done!!!


That battery mod is sick. Please keep me informed when/if you post it somewhere. If I didn't already have all blue mods, I would be all over this look. Sweet, Kudoos

Remember to thank your Themers and Developers.


----------



## sk3litor

Still working


----------



## stoney666

lilcdroid said:


> That battery mod is sick. Please keep me informed when/if you post it somewhere. If I didn't already have all blue mods, I would be all over this look. Sweet, Kudoos
> 
> Remember to thank your Themers and Developers.


Thank you sir! I will release when the new Skyraider Zeus is released.


----------



## ProgHouse

Totally basic, but I'm all about simplicity. CM7 with ICS theme...










Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## nativi

Well here are mine.


----------



## Mustang302LX

ICS theme!

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## Staveandor

Current set up, with ICS Theme Chooser theme.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## TheTyler0013

Best ics imitation I got


----------



## avlfive

That new ICS theme is badass.


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj

My image of ICS


----------



## WormDoes

SomeGuyDude said:


> Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


One of my favorite wallpapers of all time! Haven't used it in a while, think I may have to now


----------



## Gabiola1

On the ics bandwagon too


----------



## Mustang302LX

Gabiola1 said:


> On the ics bandwagon too


lol I'm sure many are until we can actually get it!


----------



## mandog202

just gonna leave this here


----------



## Eli

ICS theme, too!


----------



## Mustang302LX

ICS lockscreen too!

If you want this go here. I downloaded the blue press version to keep with the ICS colors.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## hopesrequiem

Where do you guys get wallpapers? I usually use zedge but yours all look so much better. Ps I hate my phone after seeing all of yours. I know that bar code battery is minimalistic text but i can't get the bar code part. Help plzzz


----------



## Gabiola1

"Mustang302LX said:


> ICS lockscreen too!
> 
> If you want this go here. I downloaded the blue press version to keep with the ICS colors.
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


That thing broke my phone. Went to bootloop mode. Of course no recent backup


----------



## sk8

Halloween setup.


----------



## Mustang302LX

Gabiola1 said:


> That thing broke my phone. Went to bootloop mode. Of course no recent backup


That's odd. I flashed without baking up and it went smooth. Did you wipe cache and dalvik?

If it's bootlooping pull the battery and put it back in then hold volume down and power while booting up. You will go to hboot and can select recovery and either reload the ROM or reflash the mod after wiping cache and dalvik.



sk8 said:


> Halloween setup.


That's pretty cool!


----------



## Gabiola1

I restored an old backup. I didn't even gave the rom on my SD card because I formatted it the other day. I wiped dalvik and cache. No idea what happened.


----------



## kali77




----------



## undroath2death

View attachment 4736


im starting to like it


----------



## Gabiola1

"Mustang302LX said:


> That's odd. I flashed without baking up and it went smooth. Did you wipe cache and dalvik?
> 
> If it's bootlooping pull the battery and put it back in then hold volume down and power while booting up. You will go to hboot and can select recovery and either reload the ROM or reflash the mod after wiping cache and dalvik.
> 
> That's pretty cool!


I think the fact that I'm running the thirdeye theme with center clock and transparent bar is why the ics lock screen isn't working. I tried again and it didn't bootloop, but wouldn't start. Framework kept FC along with everything else


----------



## ANDR0lD

DaveGoldbach said:


> My screen
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


Nice wallpaper, where can I get it?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## villae81

My lockscreen

I'm a kang!


----------



## villae81

"XxNLGxX said:


> Some new stuff.


What kinda date calendar is that?

I'm a kang!


----------



## cm22

Mustang302LX said:


> ICS lockscreen too!
> 
> If you want this go here. I downloaded the blue press version to keep with the ICS colors.
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


I like it


----------



## XxNLGxX

"villae81 said:


> What kinda date calendar is that?
> 
> I'm a kang!


Its an mclock skin called stickymod. Check it out here


----------



## villae81

"XxNLGxX said:


> Its an mclock skin called stickymod. Check it out here


Do you have anotger download link I can't find the download link its just taking me in circles

I'm a kang!


----------



## XxNLGxX

villae81 said:


> Do you have anotger download link I can't find the download link its just taking me in circles
> 
> I'm a kang!


http://browse.deviantart.com/?qh=&section=&global=1&q=stickymod#/d41zrzv try this one


----------



## adizzy

I'm a hophead

Sent from adizzys t bolt


----------



## madzozs

Mustang302LX said:


> ICS lockscreen too!
> 
> If you want this go here. I downloaded the blue press version to keep with the ICS colors.
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


So I have tried a number of times to get this to work. It just freezes on "Installing Update" and does nothing. I pull the battery and the phone loads up fine without any changes. Did it take an insane amount of time for you to install it? I'm using the latest Team Win Recovery btw.


----------



## XxNLGxX

Details Here


----------



## musicnet356

Still in Froyo


----------



## tekhna

musicnet356 said:


> Still in Froyo


That's minimalist??
That screen's so busy I thought I was looking at Myspace


----------



## musicnet356

It's all in the eye or lack thereof of the beholder. I'm very nearsighted, almost blind.


----------



## roosxter

2.11.605.5 with a few mods


----------



## villae81

"XxNLGxX said:


> http://browse.deviantart.com/?qh=&section=&global=1&q=stickymod#/d41zrzv try this one


Thanks for the link but all I'm getting is the date without the background

I'm a kang!


----------



## slim6596

TouchMyBamf Remix, UOT kitchen, Beautiful Widgets, wallpaper from Zedge tweaked with Picsay Pro, ADW EX.

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## XxNLGxX

"villae81 said:


> Thanks for the link but all I'm getting is the date without the background
> 
> I'm a kang!


You may have to change the path to the background image in the XML file


----------



## Mustang302LX

madzozs said:


> So I have tried a number of times to get this to work. It just freezes on "Installing Update" and does nothing. I pull the battery and the phone loads up fine without any changes. Did it take an insane amount of time for you to install it? I'm using the latest Team Win Recovery btw.


I'm on the latest CWM and it loaded fast a heck. No issues even with the update he released for it yesterday.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## madzozs

"Mustang302LX said:


> I'm on the latest CWM and it loaded fast a heck. No issues even with the update he released for it yesterday.
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


I threw CWM on and it worked. Forgot I posted here. Thanks


----------



## Mustang302LX

madzozs said:


> I threw CWM on and it worked. Forgot I posted here. Thanks


Cool at least it works now!


----------



## villae81

"XxNLGxX said:


> You may have to change the path to the background image in the XML file


I figured it out the background PNG has to be put in a separate folder called stickymod instead in The mclock folder. Thanks for the help

I'm a kang!


----------



## amosavitas

Synergy nightly and adw

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## H4zyBuddha

My setup for a day or two...


----------



## TiffG

Where can I find a full ics theme for cm7? Thanks!!!


----------



## Gabiola1

I got it from xda. Android general theme section.


----------



## psycho_maniac

Here is my latest. happy haloween!


----------



## villae81

How are you guys posting attachments? My rootzwiki apps UI turned blue and attachment iOption is gone

sent from T-BOLT running G3D


----------



## psycho_maniac

not sure about that. I just save them in my picasa.web account and then attach them via the


----------



## amosavitas

doubledamnedpost


----------



## amosavitas




----------



## dark juggalo

a minimal halloween


----------



## Maizekidstill81

Here is my setup


----------



## cm22

I gotta ask how you got that lockscreeen. Its pretty cool :]


----------



## amosavitas

cm22 said:


> I gotta ask how you got that lockscreeen. Its pretty cool :]


thanks man, that's actually my home screen in the first pic and my statusbar dropdown in the second, I'm running Synergy nightlies themed by me and using adw ex as my launcher. The clock and calendar are mClock and the icons are by prash.

This is my current lockscreen, I missed a png when I compiled the contacts apk.


----------



## sk3litor

Hmmm


----------



## wxjunkie

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## WormDoes

*Walnut Summer*​









Details


----------



## villae81

How is everybody posting their screenshot my attachment option went away with the new update

Sent from my T-BOLT running G3D


----------



## WormDoes

villae81 said:


> How is everybody posting their screenshot my attachment option went away with the new update
> 
> Sent from my T-BOLT running G3D


Upload them to someplace like photobucket and then paste the link here


----------



## villae81

WormDoes said:


> Upload them to someplace like photobucket and then paste the link here


So we can't do it with the rootzwiki app anymore?

Sent from my T-BOLT running G3D


----------



## opquiros2




----------



## cm22

amosavitas said:


> thanks man, that's actually my home screen in the first pic and my statusbar dropdown in the second, I'm running Synergy nightlies themed by me and using adw ex as my launcher. The clock and calendar are mClock and the icons are by prash.
> 
> This is my current lockscreen, I missed a png when I compiled the contacts apk.


 Cool, thanks, i guess with the widget locker update and go locker i have more options wor the lockscreen now. I shall play with it all night! :]


----------



## cm22

Halloween set up


----------



## Gabiola1

WormDoes said:


> *Walnut Summer*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Details


Love this. Very nice.


----------



## WormDoes

Gabiola1 said:


> Love this. Very nice.


Thanks


----------



## WormDoes

villae81 said:


> So we can't do it with the rootzwiki app anymore?
> 
> Sent from my T-BOLT running G3D


I have no idea. Never upload through the app


----------



## tbot

Here's my current:








Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


----------



## kali77




----------



## cm22

I uploaded mine through the app.


----------



## cordoni

All icons except gtask, calendar, camera, and the dock bar are custom folders with apps sorted into the category type.









Sent from my CM7 Thunderbolt, AOSP.


----------



## jr4000watts90

Just mixing and matching ideas and themes. I take no credit. Thanks to all those who helped.


----------



## Gabiola1

kali77 said:


>


Nice. What clock is that and what icons?


----------



## liberatedx

jr4000watts90 said:



> Just mixing and matching ideas and themes. I take no credit. Thanks to all those who helped.


What theme is that ?


----------



## android_michael

My current setup nothing fancy but works for me.


----------



## kali77

Thanks the clock is mclock, I think it is gloozy. The icons are a darkerrize, there is only a beta of about 60 released as of now. Really great icons though imo


Gabiola1 said:


> Nice. What clock is that and what icons?


----------



## jr4000watts90

liberatedx said:


> What theme is that ?


Its a mixture of themes from cm7 and shared .mtz swapped images from themes that were given the ok to be shared.


----------



## kali77

"Violet Zoo"

















Work in progress on the status bar, still need to sharpen some images and resize a bit.


----------



## z0mbiexx

_ICS Theme By sonnysekhon _
_ICS Status Bar by ZduneX25 _


----------



## Gabiola1

kali77 said:


> "Violet Zoo"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work in progress on the status bar, still need to sharpen some images and resize a bit.


Can you give me a link to a tutorial of how to mod the status bar? Im ready to try it


----------



## kali77

I dont have a link or anything, but will try to find the time tomorrow to send you a PM with some help.



Gabiola1 said:


> Can you give me a link to a tutorial of how to mod the status bar? Im ready to try it


----------



## Gabiola1

No hurry. Thanks


----------



## jr4000watts90

Gabiola1 said:


> No hurry. Thanks


Same here I just learned and still learning I'll hit u up with some help tomorrow


----------



## lilcdroid

SOAB 103









Remember to thank your Themers and Developers.


----------



## villae81

looking for a good halloween setup


----------



## TiffG

My latest


----------



## amosavitas




----------



## undroath2death




----------



## RichSimplicity

Nice I like the diamond on the left corner.


----------



## undroath2death

Edited, can't figure out how to replace image from app


----------



## undroath2death

Can't stop messing with it


----------



## hrdnhvy

A couple same with diff wallpapers..


----------



## villae81

Halloween lockscreen G3D Rom with ziggys latest kernel heartbeat background animation on notification pulldown


----------



## RedRumy3

Thunderbolt stock gingerbread rooted with crt animation. Cold today and snow


----------



## Maizekidstill81

My latest. Cm7 with some ICS. Wallpaper I tweaked.


----------



## Maizekidstill81

One I was using before. Cm7 Drop theme.


----------



## liberatedx

undroath2death said:


> Can't stop messing with it


What theme is that?


----------



## undroath2death

liberatedx said:


> What theme is that?


illest base, with minimo icons and dock, and custom status bar


----------



## liberatedx

undroath2death said:


> illest base, with minimo icons and dock, and custom status bar


How did you do the custom status bar.


----------



## RichSimplicity

Nvm


----------



## DrkDroid

sent from my thunderbadness using tapatalk


----------



## RichSimplicity

Why can't I post screen shots through the website? It keeps saying file is to big for every screen shot.


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj

z0mbiexx said:


> _ICS Theme By sonnysekhon _
> _ICS Status Bar by ZduneX25 _


How'd you do that to the status bar? Is it a flashable zip?


----------



## cm22

RichSimplicity said:


> Why can't I post screen shots through the website? It keeps saying file is to big for every screen shot.


Go to your profile where it says manage attachments, or manage files (not sure what it said), and delete old ones you don't need. I only know this because it happened to me the other day, and it took me almost 2 hours to figure it out lol.


----------



## RichSimplicity

cm22 said:


> Go to your profile where it says manage attachments, or manage files (not sure what it said), and delete old ones you don't need. I only know this because it happened to me the other day, and it took me almost 2 hours to figure it out lol.


Thanks going to try that.


----------



## RichSimplicity

cm22 said:


> Go to your profile where it says manage attachments, or manage files (not sure what it said), and delete old ones you don't need. I only know this because it happened to me the other day, and it took me almost 2 hours to figure it out lol.


Still cant post.


----------



## cm22

RichSimplicity said:


> Still cant post.


Now that I'm at a computer it's edit my profile> manage attachments. Asset I deleted them I was able to post and I had that sane file to large issue. If this what you tried already sorry, I don't know what is going on that you can't post.


----------



## R1Lover

Here is the problem... the settings for file attachment size was left unrestricted... and due to some people not re-sizing their images for the web... we had people uploading 5mb images... this creates an issue with 30k members... as our attachment data grew from 500mb two weeks ago to 2gb yesterday.

Therefore you will need to reduce the file size to under 300kb for each photo. This is nothing new really, but for the last week or so it was unlimited.


----------



## R1Lover

RichSimplicity said:


> Why can't I post screen shots through the website? It keeps saying file is to big for every screen shot.


because it would be "Too big" lol the file size limit is 300kb...


----------



## RichSimplicity

Nvm it works now.


----------



## RichSimplicity

New setup!

View attachment 10149


----------



## Gabiola1

Todays


----------



## RichSimplicity

Gabiola1 said:


> Todays


How did you get the signal bars like that?


----------



## Gabiola1

Running OMFGB 10.24 nightly. Delete the clock. I used Miui battery bar and set the color to bllue. Its barely visible in the pic, but its there







Wallpaper is one I pulled from QQ launcher apk. I found the theme on XDA. Its named Fergies Mix. Its a WIP, and has a few small issues, but I love it. Icons were pulled from an mtz from a MIUI theme. Mclock is "sqdbyeris" The temp in the status bar is from beautiful widgets​
Mix and match


----------



## mandog202

new screenshot time.... ROLL TIDE


----------



## Basis

First screeny post here.


----------



## roosxter

I keep going back to soab, depinker


----------



## defcon888

What I would really like to know is what launcher people are using on these and maybe whatever custom themes and where we can find them at.

I just started messing with QQ Launcher...so far, I am liking it. It is missing some of the widget icons (GPS), but it is pretty smooth!


----------



## defcon888

Basis said:


> First screeny post here.
> 
> View attachment 10210


What theme/launcher is this?


----------



## cm22

I use go launcher, I know a lot of people use adw or launcher pro. A cool place to get themes is jrummy16's theme chooser app that you can find in the market. You could always try "cooking" up something of your own using the uot kitchen theme generator(search uot kitchen on google) a lot of the icons you see are included in whatever themWidgetse is being used, however you can (from my understanding) flash icon packs, our even replace icons with something you have created using a photo editor. There are probably to many widgets to name that people use to make they're screens look cool just ask when you see something you like and people will let you know what widget they are using. And almost all of the lock screens here at created with widgetlocker (it's in the app store).


----------



## damnitdave

I Like it clean and simple


----------



## J_Dav1

Right now I'm running ics theme with go launcher.

Sent from my Ice Cream Sandwich'd CM7'd 'bolt


----------



## XxNLGxX

A little sunset themed setup.


----------



## headcheese

Liquid 3.1
Adw ex
Mclock
Fancy widgets
Minimalistic text


----------



## djj624

Where can I find that barcode from, looked in the market worth no luck.


----------



## headcheese

djj624 said:


> Where can I find that barcode from, looked in the market worth no luck.


Set it up in minimalistic text, use battery bar, put all the levels in there increments of 10, 0-100. Select barcode font and set the font sizes correctly and colors etc.

Takes a bit of playing around to get it right. But once you got it save the layout.


----------



## djj624

Thanks


----------



## headcheese

djj624 said:


> Thanks


Your welcome here is the font

http://db.tt/9wSyCrRr

Or you could probably find it on xda


----------



## kjmmarion

PineTre3 said:


> finally got a day off to throw a new layout together, as always ask for anything


What sport widget is this?


----------



## djj624

headcheese said:


> Your welcome here is the font
> 
> http://db.tt/9wSyCrRr
> 
> Or you could probably find it on xda


sucks still can't figure it out. I set up MT for battery, I can't find the barcode font.


----------



## headcheese

djj624 said:


> sucks still can't figure it out. I set up MT for battery, I can't find the barcode font.


Hit menu then global settings and you can set a fonts folder. I made a folder on SD card called fonts put barcode font in there, then selected that folder in global settings menu.


----------



## djj624

Damn IM so close. Iv got it showing up only problem is I have a large > between the number level my battery is on and the rest of the percentages. How do I get rid of this?


----------



## djj624

Nevermind IM a dumbass sometimes. Had the phone charging :-!


----------



## mad96




----------



## sk3litor

Simply nice


----------



## hopesrequiem

headcheese said:


> Your welcome here is the font
> 
> http://db.tt/9wSyCrRr
> 
> Or you could probably find it on xda


That link won't work


----------



## villae81

Change a few things

Sent from my tbolt running g3d


----------



## WormDoes

kjmmarion said:


> What sport widget is this?


Not the OP, but it's called Score Mobile


----------



## WormDoes

Details


----------



## Cblox

My latest. Finally got it settled the way I want.

Feel free to ask questions.


----------



## hopesrequiem

Cblox said:


> My latest. Finally got it settled the way I want.
> 
> Feel free to ask questions.


What are those icons and what Rom


----------



## XxNLGxX

Need anything, just ask


----------



## Cblox

hopesrequiem said:


> What are those icons and what Rom


Icons are a combination of Asteria and Illest. ROM is Liquid Gingerbread 3.1. Theme is Lunar UI.


----------



## TheTyler0013

Just basic icons. Feels really nice.


----------



## sk3litor

Revised


----------



## atdanielson

XxNLGxX said:


> Need anything, just ask


That looks great... On the top shot what widget are you using for the day of the week and how are you getting the time and clouds at the top? Thanks!


----------



## cm22

Finally something I like








Ask for anything..


----------



## cm22

Sorry, this is how my home screen really looks, no status bar


----------



## XxNLGxX

atdanielson said:


> That looks great... On the top shot what widget are you using for the day of the week and how are you getting the time and clouds at the top? Thanks!


The weekday bar, date, and weather are all minimalistic text. The status bar icons are from KGill's cloudy theme. I changed the status bar image to the transparent one. You can center the clock with ZDune's cm7 theme patcher. Hope this helps


----------



## mandog202

I'm working on a mini ICS(ish) theme for BAMF Forever, This likely won't ever see release, as it's too basic, full of flaws, and I am in no way a themer (unless a real themer would like to take it from here and make a full on system theme (and you'd be better off starting from scratch than using this)) and this is just what i have so far.
















BAMF Forever 1.0.9
Launcher is ADW EX


----------



## DrewM25

Props for giving it a go, and oh yea Roll Tide!


----------



## mandog202

DrewM25 said:


> Props for giving it a go, and oh yea Roll Tide!


ROLL TIDE!


----------



## atdanielson

undroath2death said:


> View attachment 10069


Where did you get the shopping cart icon? Thanks!


----------



## mad96

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## amosavitas

Eternity r88 executive edition


----------



## WormDoes

Details


----------



## damnitdave

Recent


----------



## c_live_lee

Once again, as with MIUI, I haven't done too much with it. Luckily it looks great out of the box. I'll be glad when we can theme the Bliss Rosie though, so I can have an alternative without the need of a home replacement.


----------



## sk3litor

c_live_lee said:


> Once again, as with MIUI, I haven't done too much with it. Luckily it looks great out of the box. I'll be glad when we can theme the Bliss Rosie though, so I can have an alternative without the need of a home replacement.


Ha ha ha I saw this one....ahem adult erotica motion picture with a young lady wearing that exact same green and black striped bathing suit with the matching stockings


----------



## Mustang302LX

c_live_lee said:


> Once again, as with MIUI, I haven't done too much with it. Luckily it looks great out of the box. I'll be glad when we can theme the Bliss Rosie though, so I can have an alternative without the need of a home replacement.


Love the wallpapers of the last 2 shots. My wife wouldn't however so I'll live through you lol.


----------



## GotMurph84

Sent by draining my battery.


----------



## sk3litor

Brand new


----------



## Kronofile

Wish I had more talent and time...in the weeks it takes me to put something together, I end up flashing a different ROM and start the whole exercise over again. So here's as far as I've gotten:


----------



## hardcore88

My newest... Liquid smooth 3.2 ics launcher and r3ds ikream theme..


----------



## Cblox

Anybody else recently getting the error "upload_too_big" when using the RootzWiki app? Screenshots used to be no problem for me.


----------



## sk3litor

Cblox said:


> Anybody else recently getting the error "upload_too_big" when using the RootzWiki app? Screenshots used to be no problem for me.


I get this too sometimes. Its weird. I actually upload one then the second one says its too big. So yeah just seems kinda random. Just give it a go here and there eventually it should take


----------



## rycheme

Here's today's... I went back to ADW for the time being. Details at http://rycheme.deviantart.com










Sent from mah 'Bolt on tapatalk


----------



## slimpirudude

goodspellar said:


> pretty simple


What's the batt widget? And how get HTC clock stretched?


----------



## slimpirudude

bridaddy69 said:


> A wip...


Yo.where u get that notification bar????????????????


----------



## slimpirudude

PineTre3, where can I get this??? I want it ALLLLLLL. ESPECIALLY the YOU HAVE 100% BATTERY REMAINING widget.. what is it plz. All themes and widgets too if can. Thx!

Here's your screenshot I'm referring to...


----------



## sk3litor

slimpirudude said:


> PineTre3, where can I get this??? I want it ALLLLLLL. ESPECIALLY the YOU HAVE 100% BATTERY REMAINING widget.. what is it plz. All themes and widgets too if can. Thx!
> 
> Here's your screenshot I'm referring to...


Not trying to hijack or anything but the battery sentance can be done in minimalstic text from the market. Not sure if that's how he did it but yeah there's a lot of clever things you can do in min.text


----------



## XxNLGxX

Here's a post from the MIUI screen thread, that explains my minimalist text setup for the "you have xx battery remaining"

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/9206-post-your-vicious-miui-screenshots/page__st__240


----------



## sk3litor

XxNLGxX said:


> Here's a post from the MIUI screen thread, that explains my minimalist text setup for the "you have xx battery remaining"
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/9206-post-your-vicious-miui-screenshots/page__st__240


How come weather doesn't work in min text? The option is there but apparently you can't use it? Edit- I just looked at yous and your temp does work but mine doesn't for some reason. Any ideas


----------



## rycheme

sk3litor said:


> How come weather doesn't work in min text? The option is there but apparently you can't use it? Edit- I just looked at yous and your temp does work but mine doesn't for some reason. Any ideas


You probably need to set it up in global settings.


----------



## sk3litor

rycheme said:


> You probably need to set it up in global settings.


Ahh so that's what that's for. Ha ha. I shall try. Edit- yep that's what it was thanks alot


----------



## sk3litor

Hmmm


----------



## Mattes

My lock screen, I love minimilistic text


----------



## ldopa

slimpirudude said:


> PineTre3, where can I get this??? I want it ALLLLLLL. ESPECIALLY the YOU HAVE 100% BATTERY REMAINING widget.. what is it plz. All themes and widgets too if can. Thx!
> 
> Here's your screenshot I'm referring to...


What clock widget is that? I can't find it!


----------



## XxNLGxX

ldopa said:


> What clock widget is that? I can't find it!


Simple clock mClock skin I do believe


----------



## sk3litor

Vulpe said:


> My lock screen, I love minimilistic text


How do you put min text on your lockscreen?


----------



## Mattes

Widget locker ! Its worth every cent to


----------



## sk3litor

Got it rite this time


----------



## Cblox

Ask about anything.


----------



## sk3litor

Vulpe said:


> My lock screen, I love minimilistic text


what is the "calls/no sms/no email/no"


----------



## mad96

Here's a few


----------



## stoney666

Zeus 1.3

Stoney Nights










SkyRed'R


----------



## sk3litor

Getting better. Just want to say thanks for everybodys help


----------



## sk3litor

Lockscreen. Widget locker is a godsend. Yay to no more ugly tushy sliders. Again thanks for everybody's help


----------



## slimpirudude

CM7.


----------



## slimpirudude

sk3litor said:


> Getting better. Just want to say thanks for everybodys help


Yo what's that clock on ur home screen? Also, I like your on-screen, what's that.


----------



## sk3litor

slimpirudude said:


> Yo what's that clock on ur home screen? Also, I like your on-screen, what's that.


the square clock on my locksreen is glass block and the other one is called d-clock. Not sure what you mean by on-screen though


----------



## mandog202

I think it's pretty obvious what I'm waiting on...


----------



## sk3litor

HA HA nice


----------



## dah328

Simple and clean CM7:


----------



## DGP

Nice and clean. Just the way I like it.


----------



## slimpirudude

dah328 said:


> Simple and clean CM7:


Can I get that wallpaper?


----------



## tbot

Here's my setup:


----------



## Mattes

DGP said:


> Nice and clean. Just the way I like it.
> 
> View attachment 11756


I like it with Lunar ui + Sauve you can never go wrong


----------



## sk3litor

Stainless


----------



## DoubleDeesR4Me

I can't get away from the green on eternity!


----------



## dah328

slimpirudude said:


> Can I get that wallpaper?


Sure, it's available at full-res here:



http://imgur.com/JiJ9F


----------



## rycheme

Details on my DA - http://rycheme.deviantart.com/


----------



## liberatedx

XxNLGxX said:


> Here's a post from the MIUI screen thread, that explains my minimalist text setup for the "you have xx battery remaining"
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/9206-post-your-vicious-miui-screenshots/page__st__240


Where do I get that theme u are running?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## hotelmrrsn

Todays variant:








*insert clever tag line here*


----------



## liberatedx

Rom, icons, font, launcher, please tell me.


Cblox said:


> Ask about anything.


Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## liberatedx

What is the clock widget called?


sk3litor said:


> Getting better. Just want to say thanks for everybodys help


Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## hotelmrrsn

Todays:
















*insert clever tag line here*


----------



## rycheme

Photo is my own.

Sent from mah 'Bolt made by Zeus himself


----------



## sk3litor

@rycheme you always have the slickest shit. You make them yourself no? I'm stuck throwing shit together that I find. (Except wall paper, that at least I can be original.)









sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


----------



## rycheme

Yes, I use lots of things I find here and deviantart. Now that I've gotten into photography, I'll be making my own wallpapers too!

Sent from mah 'Bolt made by Zeus himself


----------



## undroath2death

all credit to niteowl360 http://niteowl360.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d4n84g9


----------



## RedRumy3

CM7 Miui Theme.

Sent From My Thunderbolt Using TapaTalk.


----------



## amosavitas

Airborne, adwex, mClock


----------



## undroath2death

Rom: Bamf SoaB v1.04
launcher: ADW ex
Widgets: minimalistic text widget, beautiful widgets weather, digital clock widget


----------



## jr4000watts90

undroath2death said:


> Rom: Bamf SoaB v1.04
> launcher: ADW ex
> Widgets: minimalistic text widget, beautiful widgets weather, digital clock widget


Theme custom? would u mind sharing? ive always been a fan of that rom but themes are ehhh and this is what im looking for


----------



## undroath2death

no images are mine, just found them so credit to original creators but yeah give me a little bit and ill post a flashable zip. its just lightly themed. the ribbon is for widget locker i did separately so im not sure how id upload that, i pushed the app to my phone for that one. its just pretty much battery/wifi/status bar/alarm framework replacements and i added some overscroll glow. in the first screen shot there was some ghosting but thats fixed now. give me a bit and ill post it here


----------



## RedRumy3

Cm7 ice9 theme I edited so its transparent and adder few things to it

Sent From My Thunderbolt Using Tapatalk.


----------



## undroath2death

undroath2death said:


> no images are mine, just found them so credit to original creators but yeah give me a little bit and ill post a flashable zip. its just lightly themed. the ribbon is for widget locker i did separately so im not sure how id upload that, i pushed the app to my phone for that one. its just pretty much battery/wifi/status bar/alarm framework replacements and i added some overscroll glow. in the first screen shot there was some ghosting but thats fixed now. give me a bit and ill post it here


http://dl.dropbox.co...comfortable.zip

please make a backup before even though it should work for you, for bamf soab 1.04, flash in recovery

homescreen wallpaper

http://i.imgur.com/li2r4.jpg

lockscreen wallpaper

http://i.imgur.com/tgHZW.jpg


----------



## Mattes

Excellent theme and thanks for sharing  you get an A+++ for awesomeness

Might just flash SOAB to try it out.


----------



## undroath2death

haha thanks!


----------



## jr4000watts90

undroath2death said:


> http://dl.dropbox.co...comfortable.zip
> 
> please make a backup before even though it should work for you, for bamf soab 1.04, flash in recovery
> 
> homescreen wallpaper
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/li2r4.jpg
> 
> lockscreen wallpaper
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/tgHZW.jpg


Dude you rock!!!!!!!!!!! im ganna flash back to SOAB tonight and flash this theme, i see most the stuff you used reminds me of cm7 and miui roms and i love that, i was like that too mixing and matching icons. but when it came to learing how to theme sense i about lost my mind trying to figure it out lol.


----------



## undroath2death

No problem man, I just got into theming sense so I hope I can make more let me know if it flashes fine for u I tested from a fresh install so it worked for me. Didn't rlly know how to make a flashable zip so I uploaded framework to uot kitchen and had them compile the the zip


----------



## jr4000watts90

Will do, ganna head home in a bit flash and see what happens, not trying to thread jack but you have any issues with soab rom?


----------



## undroath2death

Only issue is the known SD card not mounting from a restart but that's as easy as unmounting and mounting it again to fix it. I've actually gotten decent battery life on it as well so if i can ever get the hang of .9.pngs this will prob be my dd for a while main thing that keeps me away from sense is how ugly it is lol


----------



## jr4000watts90

You should look into gingeritus 3d has a ton of tweaks and is awesome, would love to see your theme on that rom, it's very fast great battery and tweaks everywhere.

I can't seem to find a working link to soab, and my copy is corrupt


----------



## undroath2death

http://www.fileserve.com/file/EWcpMpb/BAMF_SoaB_v1.04.zip
http://www.wupload.com/file/2616022077/BAMF_Settings_Scheduler_Patch.zip

lol im glad i kept these links then, and ill see what i can do


----------



## Xanth

This what I was using for some time before going back to stock SoaB. I believe I used Thundershed's CM7 and GoLauncher


----------



## starscream

Thundershed with LunarUi and DianXin Launcher with ICS theme


----------



## Dark Jedi

Here are some of my fiddlings I have done. First was on my HTC Dinc. Love how the battery arrow lines up with her belly button lol. This was my first attempt. Then stopped when I got my bolt.










Just tinkering on my bolts lock screen when I saw this thread. So hope to do more in the near future.










I know its no where near the caliber of whats on here but its fun to tinker lol.


----------



## number5toad

I guess I'm kind of a minimalist


----------



## Nick.Tbolt

How do I center the clock on Thundershed 1.2

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## damusmf

There's a thread in the theme subforum with the dl links


----------



## mad96

Mine


----------



## Mattes

H'm, sorta a w.I.p, been to lazy to customize it to much














Sent from my HTC Mecha using RootzWiki


----------



## tjk2795

i like it simple, wp clock full and adw ex.


----------



## hotelmrrsn

I like it simple and clean:






















*insert clever tag line here*


----------



## b33zu

Hey what's your setup your running?


----------



## hotelmrrsn

b33zu said:


> Hey what's your setup your running?


Thundershed 1.2
Go launcher

Lockscreen:
Widget locker
Minimalistic text
Missedit!

Main:
Minimalistic text
World weather widget

*insert clever tag line here*


----------



## hotelmrrsn

hotelmrrsn said:


> Thundershed 1.2
> Go launcher
> 
> Lockscreen:
> Widget locker
> Minimalistic text
> Missedit!
> 
> Main:
> Minimalistic text
> World weather widget
> Spotify music app
> 
> *insert clever tag line here*


*insert clever tag line here*


----------



## liberatedx

What is your setup,?



Mattes said:


> H'm, sorta a w.I.p, been to lazy to customize it to much
> View attachment 17317
> View attachment 17319
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Mecha using RootzWiki


sent from my HTC greatness.


----------



## rycheme

Sent from mah 'Bolt made by Zeus himself


----------



## Mattes

liberatedx said:


> What is your setup,?
> 
> sent from my HTC greatness.


Vicious MIUI 5.5RC1 + QQ launcher set to use system Icons, lock is from the theme Sapphire and statusbar is from VA Asteria v3 and I grabbed the font from some website can't recall but it has tons of fonts already made into .mtz's and it save me from doing it.

Only widgets from those screenshots are Mini text but I have 2 screens that didn't wanna upload ;(


----------



## theMichael

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## mcnuggs




----------



## chefthomas99

Mattes said:


> Vicious MIUI 5.5RC1 + QQ launcher set to use system Icons, lock is from the theme Sapphire and statusbar is from VA Asteria v3 and I grabbed the font from some website can't recall but it has tons of fonts already made into .mtz's and it save me from doing it.
> 
> Only widgets from those screenshots are Mini text but I have 2 screens that didn't wanna upload ;(


Share that wallpaper? 

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Mattes

chefthomas99 said:


> Share that wallpaper?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


Yeap 

Sent from my HTC Mecha using RootzWiki


----------



## Patrick A.

Sent from my Rooted T-Bolt using RootzWiki


----------



## Patrick A.

Sent from my Rooted T-Bolt using RootzWiki


----------



## rycheme

I keep coming back to this. Kind of boring, really.































Sent from mah 'Bolt made by Zeus himself


----------



## JAC94




----------



## Nick.Tbolt

Sent from my Mecha in a Thundershed


----------



## RedRumy3

Thundershed 1.2 with miui theme edited a little by me.










Sent From My Thunderbolt Using Tapatalk.


----------



## xlehmannx

Liquid 3.2

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick.Tbolt

RedRumy3 said:


> Thundershed 1.2 with miui theme edited a little by me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent From My Thunderbolt Using Tapatalk.


Is that a theme Chooser theme?

This post has been XOOMED here


----------



## rycheme

How about this?































Sent from mah 'Bolt made by Zeus himself


----------



## number5toad

....that's rad as hell.

what's the app between facebook and the phone? edit: duh, never mind!


----------



## Kris_WasHere

This is my current screen  love it so far

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using RootzWiki


----------



## RichSimplicity

Under your spell


----------



## sk3litor

Does anybody know of a graffiti style clock? My wall paper is a brickwall and would like to put on a clock that looks like it was written in graffiti. If anybody knows I'd appreciate it thanks.

sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


----------



## chefthomas99

sk3litor said:


> Does anybody know of a graffiti style clock? My wall paper is a brickwall and would like to put on a clock that looks like it was written in graffiti. If anybody knows I'd appreciate it thanks.
> 
> sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


Beautiful widgets app has some graffiti type skins

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## damusmf

rycheme said:


> How about this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from mah 'Bolt made by Zeus himself


 what calendar widget is that? And what miui theme are you using?


----------



## sk3litor

Thanks chef

sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


----------



## rpz3.14




----------



## Smok3d

rpz3.14 said:


>


damn.... this is nice, can you give us details on how ya did it?


----------



## rpz3.14

Smok3d said:


> damn.... this is nice, can you give us details on how ya did it?


Certainly. The rom is Airborne Beta, by Infected. I uninstalled go launcher and put ADW EX on it as the launcher. The clock and weather widgets are Beautiful Widgets, with honeyclock as the clock skin and SketchyWeather as the weather skin.

The battery bar is T.E.A.M Battery bar, with white as the color normally and ice cream sandwich blue when charging.

The honeycomb battery is from UOT Kitchen, along with the normal notification dropdown item. The footer is the ice cream sandwich, changed to greyscale, and the quick settings menu's are from the ICS theme for SkyRaider 1.3 (I think).

The Camera Icon is from the crimp theme for MIUI.

The wallpaper is a greyscale version of the default for the Fluxed ADW theme, and the dock is also from that theme.


----------



## rycheme

damusmf said:


> what calendar widget is that? And what miui theme are you using?


Android agenda widget and a mix of things. The icons are white line round.

Sent from mah 'Bolt made by Zeus himself


----------



## sk3litor

Bright lights big city

sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


----------



## number5toad

dig that - what's the clock?


----------



## miketb34

its called "BobClockD3" its in the market.


----------



## Ameshican

Here's my current personal build:

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## undroath2death

bamf soab 1.04, mini port of thyparency theme with my own twist
apps: widget locker for lockscreen and clock is mclock sgs2 theme modded a bit....still a wip...


----------



## cjcarter

This is definitely an inspiration from undroath, thanks for posting the files.


----------



## undroath2death

cjcarter said:


> This is definitely an inspiration from undroath, thanks for posting the files.


glad everything flashed good for you, lol looks good!


----------



## theMichael

Deleted


----------



## mad96

Shifts3ns3


----------



## hotelmrrsn

hell yeah blues, suck it dead wings








*insert clever tag line here*


----------



## murdocthc

First time posting here at rootzwiki... figured it may as well be my home screen 

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## hotelmrrsn

With status bar







Without status bar








*insert clever tag line here*


----------



## murdocthc

hotelmrrsn said:


> View attachment 19206
> 
> With status bar
> View attachment 19207
> 
> Without status bar
> View attachment 19208
> 
> 
> *insert clever tag line here*


What lockscreen is that and how did you get the widgets/notifications on there? Very nice all around!

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## undroath2death

touch my bamf, modded htc weather widget by me, wip...not sure how to enlarge the flip portion without it looking terrible


----------



## hotelmrrsn

murdocthc said:


> What lockscreen is that and how did you get the widgets/notifications on there? Very nice all around!
> 
> Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


Thanks!

I use WidgetLocker : https://market.android.com/details?id=com.teslacoilsw.widgetlocker&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS50ZXNsYWNvaWxzdy53aWRnZXRsb2NrZXIiXQ..
ICS Default theme for WidgetLocker

Minimalistic Text : https://market.android.com/details?id=de.devmil.minimaltext.donate&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImRlLmRldm1pbC5taW5pbWFsdGV4dC5kb25hdGUiXQ..
for the clock, day of week, temp, location and battery %

MissedIt! : https://market.android.com/details?id=net.igecelabs.android.MissedIt&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsIm5ldC5pZ2VjZWxhYnMuYW5kcm9pZC5NaXNzZWRJdCJd
for the call/text/voicemail/gtalk/gmail notfications


----------



## chefthomas99

undroath2death said:


> touch my bamf, modded htc weather widget by me, wip...not sure how to enlarge the flip portion without it looking terrible


Where did you get that wallpaper?

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## undroath2death

http://i.imgur.com/WNwR5.jpg

cant remember where i found it but here ya go


----------



## hotelmrrsn

I went all miui themed









*insert clever tag line here*


----------



## j2cool

Sorry, didn't notice the thunderrbolt section using tapatalk.


----------



## hotelmrrsn

Todays set up
*insert clever tag line here*


----------



## theMichael

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## hotelmrrsn

*insert clever tag line here*


----------



## Promethazine




----------



## jchitambar

Simple Text, Minimalistic Text and Simple Calendar Widget


----------



## hotelmrrsn

-In ThunderShed I trust-


----------



## honeyjesse

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## honeyjesse

Wow, I love what you did here! What did you use? Sorry if you already mentioned before. Can't see all posts on my phone right now.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## jchitambar

honeyjesse said:


> Wow, I love what you did here! What did you use? Sorry if you already mentioned before. Can't see all posts on my phone right now.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


Who were you referring to?


----------



## miketb34

undroath2death said:


> bamf soab 1.04, mini port of thyparency theme with my own twist
> apps: widget locker for lockscreen and clock is mclock sgs2 theme modded a bit....still a wip...


hey love the set up man! where can I get that theme?I'm running SOAB also. I'm also loving the colors on the status bar.


----------



## phoenixthrone

undroath2death said:


> bamf soab 1.04, mini port of thyparency theme with my own twist
> apps: widget locker for lockscreen and clock is mclock sgs2 theme modded a bit....still a wip...


This looks awesome, but really I just wanted to give you props for having The Sword jamming in your screen shot. Those dudes kick ass.


----------



## undroath2death

haha thanks guys, and to answer your question its my own theme im working on. im not completely satisfied yet with it to release it. as of right now im just working on a matte theme for killasense. and The Sword is great lol


----------



## undroath2death

miketb34 said:


> hey love the set up man! where can I get that theme?I'm running SOAB also. I'm also loving the colors on the status bar.


if u want to grab the status bar i posted the link a few pages back, i may release the whole theme if i get permission from the original guy who made the thyparency themes, as of right now its just a personal thing i threw together while learning to theme in the process.


----------



## miketb34

undroath2death said:


> haha thanks guys, and to answer your question its my own theme im working on. im not completely satisfied yet with it to release it. as of right now im just working on a matte theme for killasense. and The Sword is great lol


its looks awesome man. I'd like try it out, let me know if you need a tester!


----------



## skyskioc

My St. Patrick's day theme....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## RichSimplicity

This is my new setup. Running miui v5.5

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


----------



## Ssjswah

Woop

Sent from my HTC Mecha using RootzWiki


----------



## recDNA




----------



## liberatedx

jchitambar said:


> Simple Text, Minimalistic Text and Simple Calendar Widget


What rom are you running
sent from my HTC greatness.


----------



## jchitambar

liberatedx said:


> What rom are you running
> sent from my HTC greatness.


Running Liquid Smooth 3.2. Using GoLauncher and replaced bottom dock icons with a Simple Text icon. Did the same thing for the GoLauncher folders on the right.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## KGBxxx

Stock. Looking good.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## KGBxxx

I like a simple setup. Quick access.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## hotelmrrsn

-In ThunderShed I trust-


----------



## liberatedx

hotelmrrsn said:


> View attachment 20148
> 
> View attachment 20149
> 
> 
> -In ThunderShed I trust-


Where is everyone getting these quote Widgets from?

sent from my HTC greatness.


----------



## hotelmrrsn

liberatedx said:


> Where is everyone getting these quote Widgets from?
> 
> sent from my HTC greatness.


It's an app called brilliant quotes, free in the market.

-In ThunderShed I trust-


----------



## Nick.Tbolt

hotelmrrsn said:


> View attachment 20148
> 
> View attachment 20149
> 
> 
> -In ThunderShed I trust-


Is widget locker how you get the lockscreen you have?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## hotelmrrsn

Nick.Tbolt said:


> Is widget locker how you get the lockscreen you have?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


It is, but I can't remember the name of the theme right now.
-In ThunderShed I trust-


----------



## liberatedx

hotelmrrsn said:


> It's an app called brilliant quotes, free in the market.
> 
> -In ThunderShed I trust-


U are the man

sent from my HTC greatness.


----------



## hotelmrrsn

liberatedx said:


> U are the man
> 
> sent from my HTC greatness.


 ;-)

-In ThunderShed I trust-


----------



## hotelmrrsn

I think I like the simplicity of this and will stick with it for a bit. There are transparent icons on the rest of the dock for the phone, mms, and Web (keeps the dock clean).
















-In ThunderShed I trust-


----------



## Lohk

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattes

hotelmrrsn said:


> I think I like the simplicity of this and will stick with it for a bit. There are transparent icons on the rest of the dock for the phone, mms, and Web (keeps the dock clean).
> 
> -In ThunderShed I trust-


Hm, think you can share that wall? I've been looking for one like that


----------



## hotelmrrsn

Mattes said:


> Hm, think you can share that wall? I've been looking for one like that


Sure thing, here you go:

http://db.tt/MuUs202p

-In ThunderShed I trust-


----------



## liberatedx

RichSimplicity said:


> This is my new setup. Running miui v5.5
> 
> Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


What miui theme is that?

sent from my HTC greatness.


----------



## lilcdroid

Beautiful widgets and quotes with clear icons on the dock.









Zeus made me send it.


----------



## amosavitas

eternity airborne and shizz I made


----------



## hotelmrrsn

-In ThunderShed I trust-


----------



## liberatedx

hotelmrrsn said:


> What's that theme
> -In ThunderShed I trust-


sent from my HTC greatness.


----------



## hotelmrrsn

It's just the new miui theme from go launcher. I put some transparent icons on the dock. Widget locker for the lock screen.

-In ThunderShed I trust-


----------



## RichSimplicity

liberatedx said:


> What miui theme is that?
> 
> sent from my HTC greatness.


The icons are called miui 4.0
Here's a link 
http://miuislovenia.com/?p=3596

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## hotelmrrsn

RichSimplicity said:


> The icons are called miui 4.0
> Here's a link
> http://miuislovenia.com/?p=3596
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


How do you unpack an icon set from a .mtz if your not running miui, if that's even possible.
-In ThunderShed I trust-


----------



## undroath2death

hotelmrrsn said:


> How do you unpack an icon set from a .mtz if your not running miui, if that's even possible.
> -In ThunderShed I trust-


you pretty much have to change it to a .zip and grab the individual pngs inside


----------



## trter10

Sent from my INFECTED Thunderbolt


----------



## sk3litor

Lockscreen


----------



## sk3litor

Homescreen


----------



## theMichael

sk3litor said:


> Homescreen


thats awesome


----------



## rberry88

RichSimplicity said:


> This is my new setup. Running miui v5.5
> 
> Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


Any chance you can share a link to mini v5.5? 

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


----------



## xaalfx

amosavitas said:


> eternity airborne and shizz I made


 wow! that is clean as hell man good job!!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## amosavitas

xaalfx said:


> wow! that is clean as hell man good job!!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Thanks brother, I tweaked my theme a bit over the weekend...new statusbar, data and signal icons


----------



## Dark Jedi

I know its not much but like the pic of the toad I took with my bolts camera.








Just your basic ics theme. Going to work on it more one day.
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## toklas

here is my work in progress... still trying to move things around a bit..
















go launcher ex with transparance icons for dock, black glass icons for apps, glass icons for folders
beautiful widgets
battery bar mod
remove battery icon
remove clock from bar
remove gps icons from bar
6 bar signal mod
gingeritis 3d
honeycomb lock screen for g3d


----------



## liberatedx

Best wallpaper ever









sent from my HTC greatness.


----------



## RichSimplicity

liberatedx said:


> Best wallpaper ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from my HTC greatness.


How did you get the folders like ics?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattes

I'm assuming either ADW or Phoenix launcher.


----------



## tazman19

liberatedx said:


> Best wallpaper ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from my HTC greatness.


Can you please share wallpaper? Thanks!

Sent from my BAMF TBolt on Tapatalk.


----------



## djsnake210

My latest home screen... lots of text... love text widgets and icons.
- Running Go Launcher with ICS theme on Thundershed 1.4
- Minimalistic Text widgets for battery, date, weather, time, and email
- Brilliant Quotes widget
- Simple Text Icons for dock bar


----------



## liberatedx

I can't pull the wallpaper out of the app I'm using but the app is called mass effect wallpapers.
Edit: was able to with a little more digging








sent from my HTC greatness.


----------



## liberatedx

RichSimplicity said:


> How did you get the folders like ics?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Adw ex theme

sent from my HTC greatness.


----------



## twizzler703

djsnake210 said:


> My latest home screen... lots of text... love text widgets and icons.
> - Running Go Launcher with ICS theme on Thundershed 1.4
> - Minimalistic Text widgets for battery, date, weather, time, and email
> - Brilliant Quotes widget
> - Simple Text Icons for dock bar


Is there a certain way to setup the text for dock bar? was trying for awhile last night couldnt figure it out

Heres mine atm, never really put much time into themeing so its not much


----------



## jchitambar

twizzler703 said:


> Is there a certain way to setup the text for dock bar? was trying for awhile last night couldnt figure it out
> 
> Heres mine atm, never really put much time into themeing so its not much


If you're using GoLauncher just long press the dock bar icon and replace it with one you created with Simple Text.


----------



## djsnake210

jchitambar said:


> If you're using GoLauncher just long press the dock bar icon and replace it with one you created with Simple Text.


Yep... that's exactly right. I also have another dock with contacts... love go launcher's dock customization.


----------



## Kronofile

Lockscreen: One More Clock Widget







Homescreen: Ultimate Custom Clock


----------



## liberatedx

Kronofile said:


> View attachment 21009
> 
> 
> View attachment 21010


What is that clock widget
sent from my HTC greatness.


----------



## amosavitas




----------



## jchitambar

Never liked the white HTC splash and always like keeping it minimal. The boot animation animates the "quietly rooted" then the spinner spins til it boots.


----------



## Kronofile

liberatedx said:


> What is that clock widget _*<which one?>*_
> sent from my HTC greatness.


Post updated


----------



## afrchutch

Sent from my HTC red-head stepchild (thunderbolt)


----------



## nicaragüense

Basic. Ive been happy with this style setup for a couple of weeks.

Sslauncher provides text items and such. The pics are from "frame me" widget. Cool thing is you are allowed to layer widgets and text as well as resize stuff. The frame me widgets are able to be made in whatever shape I like through the ss launcher.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## hotelmrrsn

Liking this set up so far, but knowing how I am, I'll change it in a week.


----------



## NickxxSfk

jchitambar said:


> Never liked the white HTC splash and always like keeping it minimal. The boot animation animates the "quietly rooted" then the spinner spins til it boots.


Hey can you post that splashscreen? Thanks. It's what ive been loplunges for

Sent from my Customized piece of Machinery


----------



## jchitambar

NickxxSfk said:


> Hey can you post that splashscreen? Thanks. It's what ive been loplunges for
> 
> Sent from my Customized piece of Machinery


No problem, here you go.

Splash: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/47957145/PG05IMG.zip

Boot Animation: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/47957145/VZW_bootanimation.zip


----------



## NickxxSfk

jchitambar said:


> No problem, here you go.
> 
> Splash: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/47957145/PG05IMG.zip
> 
> Boot Animation: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/47957145/VZW_bootanimation.zip


thanks! Sorry bout the typo. Just got a new keyboard app. Lol

Sent from my Customized piece of Machinery


----------



## rpz3.14

Not too much new, but enough that I may as well throw a few more screen shots up.


----------



## Gttap

rpz3.14 said:


> Not too much new, but enough that I may as well throw a few more screen shots up.


can you tell me what u have going on here.


----------



## 65544

Infected eternity rom, go launcher, inverted notifications/quick settings, kitchen cooked battery icon and ics animations


----------



## RichSimplicity

New screens. Still running miui ask any question!

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


----------



## rycheme

Using Son of a Bliss.










Sent from mah 'Bolt made by Zeus himself


----------



## hotelmrrsn

RichSimplicity said:


> New screens. Still running miui ask any question!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


what theme, icon set, or status bar you running on MIUI?


----------



## RichSimplicity

hotelmrrsn said:


> what theme, icon set, or status bar you running on MIUI?


The icon set is called VA Aura and status bar is from Athena hd.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


----------



## djsnake210

Latest home screen...
- Go Launcher over Thundershed 1.4
- Fancy Widgets for the time and weather
- Simple Text Icons for the dock
- Minimalistic Text for the date, battery, and email shortcut

My favorite piece here though is the centered clock mod (ICS Colored Font) with the Steel Blue CM7 Theme. The unique status bar background from the theme was just begging for the centered clock. I applied the theme first through the theme chooser, then flashed the mod.


----------



## hotelmrrsn

Simple and clean.


----------



## rpz3.14

Gttap said:


> can you tell me what u have going on here.


Sure. I'm running Airborne B2 from Infected ROMs. The signal icons are modified from the honeycomb systemUI and the data icons and pull down are modified from the Ice Cream Sandwich system UI. I also replaced a lot of the framework-res.apk from Ice Cream Sandwich.

I'm using ADW EX for the launcher. The clock and weather forecast are from Beautiful Widgets. The battery bar is T.E.A.M. Battery Bar from the app store, and the lockscreen is the Typophone theme for MagicLocker. The Icons are a mish mash of stock, Ice Cream Sandwich and the Crimp theme from MIUI.


----------



## hotelmrrsn

Miui.


----------



## Mattes

Gah, I just got this to my liking and I suddenly have the urge to flash back to MIUI


----------



## RichSimplicity

Mattes said:


> Gah, I just got this to my liking and I suddenly have the urge to flash back to MIUI


I feel the same way.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## liberatedx

Mattes said:


> Gah, I just got this to my liking and I suddenly have the urge to flash back to MIUI


What is the weather widget
sent from my HTC greatness.


----------



## Mattes

1weather its my preferred weather app.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## afrchutch

Mattes said:


> 1weather its my preferred weather app.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


yes it is awesome

Sent from my HTC red-head stepchild (thunderbolt)


----------



## nicaragüense

Got inspired by the nice simple themes, so I modified mine a bit.


----------



## rycheme

Here are mine. Eternity ROM, go launcher, beweather, and good ol bob clock.


























Sent from mah 'Bolt made by Zeus himself


----------



## amosavitas

summore eternity, with adwex, mClock, musicmod, audiomanager and BW's


----------



## hotelmrrsn

MIUI


----------



## rycheme

Sent from mah 'Bolt made by Zeus himself


----------



## rberry88

Could someone post a link to a working Miui for tbolt please.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## sk3litor

How very clever of you rycheme. Perfect placement of things


----------



## RichSimplicity

rberry88 said:


> Could someone post a link to a working Miui for tbolt please.
> 
> You could go to droidvicious.com
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## rycheme

sk3litor said:


> How very clever of you rycheme. Perfect placement of things


Thanks!

Sent from mah 'Bolt made by Zeus himself


----------



## rberry88

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## damnitdave

rycheme said:


> Sent from mah 'Bolt made by Zeus himself


Can I get details on this theme... Very beautiful...

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


----------



## c_live_lee

Eternity Rom with Dark Horse BloodRed Theme and Tha Icon Ultimate Metro Red icon set


----------



## z71kris

sent from my thunderbolt


----------



## number5toad

rycheme said:


>


----------



## c_live_lee

number5toad said:


>


Lol! Yeah, I don't think I've ever seen her turn out anything less than stellar. She's damn good! 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## topsite

my screen shots


----------



## Mattes

Working on this right now

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## liberatedx

looks good mattes


----------



## Dark Jedi

topsite said:


> my screen shots


Well that puts our sense clock with weather to shame. Please tell me it does season changes with the leaves changing color and stuff. That would bo so cool. Why cant we have cool stuff like that lol.


----------



## miketb34

Tbolt86 said:


> Infected eternity rom, go launcher, inverted notifications/quick settings, kitchen cooked battery icon and ics animations


Where did you get the inverted pull down for eternity? Thanks
Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## amosavitas

ETERNITY


----------



## c_live_lee

Liking the monochrome, man! I saw it on Infected but, was on another mission at the moment. Looks great though.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## RichSimplicity

New screen. Running tshed cm7 1.5

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## CHP

Running Happy Trails v3









Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Nick.Tbolt

CHP said:


> View attachment 22260
> 
> 
> Running Happy Trails v3
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


Lol! When are you going to release that?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## CHP

Nick.Tbolt said:


> Lol! When are you going to release that?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Eventually... I'm retheming it a little, and cleaning and hopefully adding a few new things


----------



## JDaniels2186

Gingeritis sense 3.0 overclocked w/ics clock and wallpaper. Waiting (hopefully) for a fully working MIUI like I loved on my Droid X.


----------



## miketb34

JDaniels2186 said:


> Gingeritis sense 3.0 overclocked w/ics clock and wallpaper. Waiting (hopefully) for a fully working MIUI like I loved on my Droid X.


are you using Ultimate Custom Clock for the sense 4.0 clock? or another one? thanks


----------



## JDaniels2186

miketb34 said:


> are you using Ultimate Custom Clock for the sense 4.0 clock? or another one? thanks


I used the "Sense_4_clock_white.apk (1.33 MB, 83 views)" from http://www.android-dev.us/showthread.php?685-Widget-Sense-4-0-Clock-Weather-Widget
works perfect.


----------



## miketb34

JDaniels2186 said:


> I used the "Sense_4_clock_white.apk (1.33 MB, 83 views)" from http://www.android-d...-Weather-Widget
> works perfect.


awesome! I'll try it out thanks


----------



## RichSimplicity

New screens. Ask questions!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## c_live_lee




----------



## Skidoo03

RichSimplicity said:


> New screens. Ask questions!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Here's one! What rom are you running? Is that just an ICS theme? I'm assuming Widgetlocker also?


----------



## Mattes

Current, I couldn't resist MIUI anymore.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using RootzWiki


----------



## RichSimplicity

Skidoo03 said:


> Here's one! What rom are you running? Is that just an ICS theme? I'm assuming Widgetlocker also?


I'm running thundershed v1.5, yup an ics theme with adw launcher.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## djsnake210

Latest and greatest on Thundershed 1.5










Sent from my Bolt running ThunderShed's finest


----------



## Skidoo03

Mattes said:


> Current, I couldn't resist MIUI anymore.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Mecha using RootzWiki


Wanna give the dl for MIUI or tell me where I could get it?


----------



## xaalfx

Droidvicious.com =]

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kronofile

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## XxNLGxX

Latest ThunderShed 1.5

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## amosavitas

Same ol stuff, new look


----------



## trter10

Lol









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Champaned_out

XxNLGxX said:


> Latest ThunderShed 1.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


wow your home and lock screen look great! would you be able to tell me how i could make mine similar to yours?


----------



## XxNLGxX

The lock screen is milocker which uses MIUI lock screen themes. And the home screen is ADW Ex, mclock MIUI skin, and a dock I found on xda. The cm7 theme is kgill's illest theme

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## sk3litor

Not really loving the clock. Still tryiing to work some things out


----------



## trter10

Whoops


----------



## Droided Up

________________
Keep Calm Chive On


----------



## animez

Thundershed 1.5 CM7.2


----------



## psycho_maniac

trter10 said:


> Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Lol wtf? 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mattes

Hm

Sent from my HTC Mecha using RootzWiki


----------



## psycho_maniac

Man if apex launcher had a hidden dock I would totally switch from adw ex

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sheller106

i have a thing for red...isn't it obvious?


----------



## eric082684

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tazman19

Sent from my BAMF TBolt on Tapatalk.


----------



## NickxxSfk




----------



## theMichael

NickxxSfk said:


> View attachment 23004


That's sick.
Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## villae81

tazman19 said:


> Sent from my BAMF TBolt on Tapatalk.


Mind sharing that wallpaper and can you tell me how you get quotes on your screen?

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## tazman19

villae81 said:


> Mind sharing that wallpaper and can you tell me how you get quotes on your screen?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


Brilliant quotes free in the market. Here is the wallpaper.










Sent from my BAMF TBolt on Tapatalk.


----------



## villae81

tazman19 said:


> Brilliant quotes free in the market. Here is the wallpaper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my BAMF TBolt on Tapatalk.


Thanks

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## tazman19

NickxxSfk said:


> View attachment 23004


Sweet....mind sharing your setup?


----------



## c_live_lee




----------



## NickxxSfk

tazman19 said:


> Sweet....mind sharing your setup?


 Sony arc Cm7 theme, xperia launcher, arc Widgets running Protekks Cm7.


----------



## Gttap

c_live_lee said:


>


where can i get icons like that?


----------



## trter10

psycho_maniac said:


> Lol wtf?
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Haha

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dark Jedi

c_live_lee said:


>


Waynesboro pa or va?


----------



## c_live_lee

Dark Jedi said:


> Waynesboro pa or va?


lol! I'm not in PA or VA. I'm in GA! It's a small town, around fifteen miles south of Augusta, GA - home of The Masters golf tournament.


----------



## Dark Jedi

OK just saw waynesboro and thought of maybe you lived around me. I live in waynesboro va. Probally same little small town like yours lol.


----------



## z71kris

sent from my Thundershed Thunderbolt


----------



## c_live_lee

Dark Jedi said:


> sent from my Thundershed Thunderbolt


Looks great Kris. Loike that wallpaper too.


----------



## friendlymonster

Finally figured out how I like my bolt to look like. Smooth, mellow, calm.


----------



## Rootz76

My current setup...nice, clean and simple.


----------



## amosavitas

sterno strained through a cheesecloth


----------



## Droided Up

________________
Keep Calm Chive On


----------



## c_live_lee




----------



## RichSimplicity

New setup cm7.2
Ask question!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## theMichael

shed 1.5


----------



## RedRumy3

Back on sense for a little bit. Gingeritis 3D running Pretty good..










sent From My Thunderbolt Using TapaTalk 2.


----------



## XxNLGxX

Had a little fun with Espier launcher. lol

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## amosavitas

Eternity agave
















Sent from your mother's house


----------



## mellis242

This is my first time trying to go minimalist. I like it for now....

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hotelmrrsn

Ts v 1.3, go launcher, minimal reader, fancy widgets, extdate widget, spotify, go power master, open garden, MILocker































-In ThunderShed I trust-


----------



## XxNLGxX

A little something I whipped up. Thundershed 1.5. ICS theme, ADW launcher, Bob Clock, Beautiful Widgets

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Rootz76

XxNLGxX said:


> A little something I whipped up. Thundershed 1.5. ICS theme, ADW launcher, Bob Clock, Beautiful Widgets
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


I love the dock (wood floor look) and the wallpaper with the white trim.
Okay if you show me how to set up my phone like that?
I'm new at this and yours is exactly what I've been looking for.


----------



## sk3litor

Hopefully this will save a little battery for me


----------



## XxNLGxX

The wood floor and the white trim are a custom dock bg. They're from a dock set I found somewhere. The icons are purity fs, a Google search will find those easily. If you need help setting it all up let me know

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Adrioid

Sent from my Thunderbolt!


----------



## amosavitas

on the broad grin










your mother.


----------



## amosavitas

oh yeah here's the lockscreen


----------



## theMichael

sk3litor said:


> Hopefully this will save a little battery for me


Lack of colors wont save battery. LCD use the same amount of energy to replicate all colors including black and white, its amoleds that use more energy for different colors.
- theMichael


----------



## amosavitas




----------



## icedventimocha

amosavitas said:


> on the broad grin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your mother.


That looks freakin' sick man!!!

Sent from my Beauteous Baby Blue Beast


----------



## hrdnhvy

Im always changing, right now TShed, lockscreen shot.


----------



## amosavitas

icedventimocha said:


> That looks freakin' sick man!!!
> 
> Sent from my Beauteous Baby Blue Beast


Thanks man, I think I blew my load with that one I gots nothin now.


----------



## RedRumy3

Running shifts3ns3 v3.0 now it runs the best out of all sense 3.0 roms for my phone.










Sent From My Thunderbolt Using TapaTalk 2.


----------



## Kronofile

Sent from my HTC Mecha using RootzWiki


----------



## icedventimocha

My overly redundant screenshots, all my apps have been ICS-ed.t


----------



## undroath2death

undone theme preview. something ive been working on, still a wip. not completely done yet not sure if im happy with everything. running soab


----------



## GotMurph84

Sent by draining my battery


----------



## GotMurph84

Updated =)

Sent by draining my battery


----------



## Mustang302LX

undroath2death said:


> undone theme preview. something ive been working on, still a wip. not completely done yet not sure if im happy with everything. running soab


Wow that looks awesome!


----------



## djsnake210

Running Skyraider Zeus 1.3. Middle button is phone / go SMS. I love the long press rosie dock actions in Zeus... It actually makes me like Sense after running AOSP forever.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## djsnake210

djsnake210 said:


> View attachment 24782
> 
> 
> Running Skyraider Zeus 1.3. Middle button is phone / go SMS. I love the long press rosie dock actions in Zeus... It actually makes me like Sense after running AOSP forever.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Thought I would add a screenshot of my 300zx lock ring. I've become addicted to making lock rings... lol.









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trter10

Keeping it simple.










Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## undroath2death

Mustang302LX said:


> Wow that looks awesome!


thanks! still working on it. getting pretty close to finished


----------



## XxNLGxX

Something new for today

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## number5toad

I can dig it

love me some Bobclock


----------



## hotelmrrsn

MIUI


----------



## phoney6

hotelmrrsn said:


> View attachment 24967


What did you use to get that calendar / view of the week? Or is that included in MIUI?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## hotelmrrsn

phoney6 said:


> What did you use to get that calendar / view of the week? Or is that included in MIUI?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


ExtDateWidgetXL (free in the market)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rapajez

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xaalfx

I like it =)

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## harosxcomp170

Liquid Smooth 3.2 with GO launcher, Go contacts, Go SMS, Go locker! Can't go wrong loving this combo!

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## afrchutch

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## djsnake210

Some flag love to honor the holiday... My ringtone is set to the Marines Hymn as well. My brother is a former marine and watching him graduate boot camp is probably the coolest thing I've ever seen.

Home screen:









Lock screen:









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Texas_T-Bolt

djsnake210 said:


> Some flag love to honor the holiday... My ringtone is set to the Marines Hymn as well. My brother is a former marine and watching him graduate boot camp is probably the coolest thing I've ever seen.
> 
> Home screen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lock screen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


like your theme dude what ROM are you running ...I like the rosie dock..

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Texas_T-Bolt

I'm on OJ sense ROM I forgot the whole Rom name I got it from XDA form..

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## djsnake210

Texas_T-Bolt said:


> like your theme dude what ROM are you running ...I like the rosie dock..
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


Thanks for the kind words. I'm running Zeus with Purple Detox skin.

The middle button is setup to short press for phone and long press for go SMS. Left button is app drawer or long press for flashlight, and right button is camera or long press for browser.

I hope this helps. Feel free to hit me up if you have any other questions.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Texas_T-Bolt

djsnake210 said:


> Thanks for the kind words. I'm running Zeus with Purple Detox skin.
> 
> The middle button is setup to short press for phone and long press for go SMS. Left button is app drawer or long press for flashlight, and right button is camera or long press for browser.
> 
> I hope this helps. Feel free to hit me up if you have any other questions.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


nice

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Shine 52

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## number5toad

hah, neat use of circle launcher


----------



## number5toad

I also like circle launcher, helps keep the homescreen nice and clean while keeping a bunch of apps easily accessible


----------



## Shine 52

number5toad said:


> hah, neat use of circle launcher


I'm a fan, like you said, it keeps it nice and clean. Don't like a million things on my screen.

On a side note, I got a new Zagg Invisible Shield yesterday per replacement and it feels and looks like I have a new phone. Love the Bolt!


----------



## trter10

hotelmrrsn said:


> View attachment 24966
> View attachment 24967
> 
> 
> MIUI


Hmm I may try miui now haha
Looks pretty clean

Sent from my BoltThunder using Talkatap 2


----------



## bukowski

recently flashed thundershed onto my aging thunderbolt, so i figured a new rom warranted a look-n-feel refresh too! this is still pretty ugly. i need to play with different icons. and i'm trying to get a transparent status bar, but it's been a struggle... heh.

the cm7 built-in screenshot function has thrown the colors of these images off a bit, but oh well.

lockscreen:










homescreen:


----------



## XxNLGxX

A little different color scheme

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## trter10

How do you guys get these?!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lilcdroid

Thundshed 1.5, Tweaked ICS theme, ADW, UCCW, and some dark icons.

Sent from me to you :-\


----------



## RichSimplicity

The latest. Ask questions!


----------



## trter10

RichSimplicity said:


> The latest. Ask questions!


everything!!!

Sent from my Jailbroken iPad 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## RichSimplicity

trter10 said:


> everything!!!
> 
> Sent from my Jailbroken iPad 3 using Tapatalk


 I'm using tshed, widget locker ics theme,jaku icons, music mod look for it on xda, and the new holo launcher.


----------



## xaalfx

RichSimplicity said:


> I'm using tshed, widget locker ics theme,jaku icons, music mod look for it on xda, and the new holo launcher.


I'm also using the new holo launcher but how do u use different icons?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RichSimplicity

xaalfx said:


> I'm also using the new holo launcher but how do u use different icons?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Just long press on a icon then its going to ask you if you want to edit the image.


----------



## hrdnhvy

Red.


----------



## hrdnhvy

Blue, but looks a lil purple...TShed 1.5


----------



## number5toad

RichSimplicity said:


> The latest. Ask questions!


who's the blonde? ;-)


----------



## salem

AOKP w/ Nova launcher.


----------



## imneveral0ne

You have aokp on your Thunderbolt?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## salem

ohhhh... my bad.... I was just breezing through tapatalk... Didn't immediately notice this was the thunderbolt section.


----------



## Hellboy

number5toad said:


> who's the blonde? ;-)


I bet he asks the same question. Lol

Here's mine










Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xaalfx

RichSimplicity said:


> Just long press on a icon then its going to ask you if you want to edit the image.


I'm an idiot -____- I can't figure out how to get icons on there tried downloading some packs but they won't show up in my gallery any help?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## afrchutch

Rocking the galaxy nexus look today.








Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RichSimplicity

xaalfx said:


> I'm an idiot -____- I can't figure out how to get icons on there tried downloading some packs but they won't show up in my gallery any help?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


You could try looking for icons online . Like the jaku icons or anything. Forgot to tell you have to make a folder and unzip the file you downloaded.


----------



## hrdnhvy

Hellboy said:


> I bet he asks the same question. Lol
> 
> Here's mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk 2


That on a TBolt? if so what rom is that?


----------



## Hellboy

Yeah its on a bolt. The rom is a theory rom from long ago. Something like ic3 2.3. Its linked in the theory rom thread. Just don't have a stock messaging app in it. Other than that its a nice aosp rom

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## watson387

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trter10

Ask and you shall receive! (Apks and images and whatnot)

















Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jwort93

Any questions just ask me! This is my favorite setup I have had in a long time.


----------



## Xanth

jwort93 said:


> Any questions just ask me! This is my favorite setup I have had in a long time.


That looks like a launcher that I thought was long gone, where is that from?


----------



## jwort93

Xanth said:


> That looks like a launcher that I thought was long gone, where is that from?


It has been discontinued, but the only thing that doesn't work is the gmail bar so I disabled that. I love it otherwise. 
Here is the apk: https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B3g5cfqKQ7mHOU81aHFxMjExeEk


----------



## jimy8083

I know this has been asked before but does anyone know where i can find this background?



Retrokid223 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## theMichael

Shed 1.6, urban theme, launcher pro, beautiful Widgets.

-theMichael


----------



## Hellboy

jimy8083 said:


> I know this has been asked before but does anyone know where i can find this background?


Here you go. I used Google goggles of all things lol
http://labajaenred.com/descarga-mas-de-160-wallpapers-para-mac/ 
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mysticdroid

Vicious MIUI with Go Launcher and minimalistic neon theme by KXNT, beautiful widget plus a wallpaper from wallbase, just search for 8bit

















Just a single screen and an organized app drawer

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 5acrosstheeye

Same bolt. New screen. 
Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## 5acrosstheeye

Old screens. Bored. Eternity rom & miui. 
Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## hotelmrrsn

one last little bit of fun.


























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RichSimplicity

New screens.


----------



## XxNLGxX

A little ICS fun 

Liquids ICS Beta v1.4
Nova Prime launcher
Cold Fusion HD icons

Can't wait til I can run this full time...

Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## watson387

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rootz76

hotelmrrsn said:


> one last little bit of fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nice work! Do you mind sharing the details?


----------



## hotelmrrsn

Rootz76 said:


> Nice work! Do you mind sharing the details?


Thanks! Nothing special really, sslauncher, milocker, oriental theme for sslauncher. If you've not used that launcher before give it a shot pretty, fun and highly customizable.


----------



## quickdraw86

Flavor of the day!










Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## hotelmrrsn

RichSimplicity said:


> New screens.


Nice and simple! Icons?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## elliott35

abn75 said:


> man im digging the splash where did you find that


Doesnt bamf offer that?


----------



## RichSimplicity

hotelmrrsn said:


> Nice and simple! Icons?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks! They are jaku community icons.


----------



## Rootz76

Here's mine for now:
+Holo Launcher
+Fancy widgets
+Minimalistic Text
+Mixture of icons
+Go Locker ICS Lockscreen


----------



## icedventimocha

ReDRuM

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## 420tongboker420

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

420tongboker420 said:


> Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


Nice, teamcarbon's cyan theme chooser?

Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## Kronofile

New ROM, yet my screen looks almost exactly the same...I'm mostly posting because I felt like letting everyone know how hot it's going to be in Jersey this week.

http://db.tt/d4U5TskZ


----------



## Mattes

H'm good ole lunar + a gti

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## rberry88

Just playing with sslauncher









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brianburen

Kronofile said:


> New ROM, yet my screen looks almost exactly the same...I'm mostly posting because I felt like letting everyone know how hot it's going to be in Jersey this week.
> 
> http://db.tt/d4U5TskZ


What ROM and theme are you running in this screenshot?


----------



## harosxcomp170

Liquid Smooth 3.2 with Synergy theme and go launcher!

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kronofile

That's Thundershed 1.6 with an old Miui theme by zdune (I think). Can post more info when at a PC if interested.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## sk3litor

@harosxcomp I'm running 3.2 as well but your status bar is sick. I take it that's part of synergy theme? Please let me know that's the sickest status bar I've seen since killgore's illest for cm7.


----------



## brianburen

Kronofile said:


> That's Thundershed 1.6 with an old Miui theme by zdune (I think). Can post more info when at a PC if interested.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


Yea I'm interested, I like it


----------



## quickdraw86

sk3litor said:


> @harosxcomp I'm running 3.2 as well but your status bar is sick. I take it that's part of synergy theme? Please let me know that's the sickest status bar I've seen since killgore's illest for cm7.


Not directed at me, but I used synergy theme before, and yeah, all synergy. The signal, blue/grey color, and 3g/4g are all part of the theme. There's a free and paid version in the market, but I think both versions are identical. Here's the link:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.bsthemes.theme.synergy&feature=more_from_developer#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEwMiwiY29tLmJzdGhlbWVzLnRoZW1lLnN5bmVyZ3kiXQ..

Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4g!


----------



## sk3litor

Thanks. Can I use any cm7 based themes on liquids? As long as I have the T-Mobile theme chooser?


----------



## quickdraw86

sk3litor said:


> Thanks. Can I use any cm7 based themes on liquids? As long as I have the T-Mobile theme chooser?


On liquid's gingerbread rom, yeah. Sometimes selecting a theme in theme chooser will cause a prompt about missing assets, but I've never tried a theme that didn't work as it should after ignoring that message, and I've just about tried them all. CM7 themes may work on CM9 roms too, but since rom elements differ from CM7 to CM9, the theme may not theme everything it was designed to.

Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4g!


----------



## harosxcomp170

Yea its the Synergy theme without changing the stock colors on the clock and status bar on liquid smooth 3.2. The go launcher theme I'm running is called SP.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## harosxcomp170

Here's another cool one for ya!

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## harosxcomp170

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sk3litor

Cool. Thanks. Again!!!! Ha ha


----------



## quickdraw86

@harosxcomp170 motoblur theme on that one?

Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4g!


----------



## harosxcomp170

GingerBlur CM7 theme with iPhone HD go launcher theme with ice cream concept go locker.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## XxNLGxX

Like the others, MIUI launcher got me itching to run the real thing again. Thank god for boot manager!

Sent from my HTC Mecha using RootzWiki


----------



## Rootz76

XxNLGxX said:


> Like the others, MIUI launcher got me itching to run the real thing again. Thank god for boot manager!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Mecha using RootzWiki


Last week I stumbled into Boot Manager and I love this app, best app ever! (for now).
It must have been the Android gods that lead me to discover this awesome app. LOL
Like you, I now can run MIUI (I love MIUI) and not worry about having to go through the long painful process of restoring another rom for MMS.
I currently run Bamf Forever 1.11 and MIUI, it's like having your cake and eating it too. LOL

Nice home screen by the way...cheers.


----------



## RichSimplicity

Have they taken miuilauncher of he market?


----------



## quickdraw86

RichSimplicity said:


> Have they taken miuilauncher of he market?


Yes. For reasons I'm not sure of. Here is the link to the gingerbread version,

https://play.google....m1paG9tZTIiXQ..

Which now opens to "not found".

Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## RichSimplicity

quickdraw86 said:


> Yes. For reasons I'm not sure of. Here is the link to the gingerbread version,
> 
> https://play.google....m1paG9tZTIiXQ..
> 
> Which now opens to "not found".
> 
> Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4G!


Lol sucks..


----------



## sk3litor

That little dude at the top follows me around ha ha


----------



## 5acrosstheeye

God, i live for this

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## RichSimplicity

New screen ....
Ask any question.


----------



## quickdraw86

RichSimplicity said:


> Lol sucks..


You seemed bummed about mihome, I was too until I realized I backed it up. Here bud, mihome gingerbread:

http://db.tt/7xwqgtu4

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RichSimplicity

Thank you ..... going to try to make a good home screen.


----------



## quickdraw86

RichSimplicity said:


> Thank you ..... going to try to make a good home screen.


No problem, can never go wrong simulating MiUI with their genuine launcher! Lol. Share your screen when you make a nice one.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rootz76

Here's my current home screen, changing constantly. 
MIUI rom brought to you thanks in part by Boot Manager.


----------



## harosxcomp170

Love this Liquid Linaro RC3 build! Can't wait for data! I love themeing on ICS!

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## evolveS

I take no credit for anything.
Thundershed 1.4
ADW Launcher EX
Basic white theme
Minimalistic Text
Pixxl icons


----------



## 5acrosstheeye

Messin' around.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## icedventimocha

TRONDROID


----------



## harosxcomp170

This is what I do when I'm bored! Haha

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RoWilJr

Sent from my HTC T-Bolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## z71kris

Go Launcher with Galaxy 3 Go Theme.

sent from my ThunderStick ThunderBolt


----------



## Liarsenic

Adw launcher ex running the color warp theme and lunar ui cm7 theme..










Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Longship

Back to CM7. Like my setup so far.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## icedventimocha

Sent from PhoneRom (ThunderShed)


----------



## harosxcomp170

Changed my LCD density to 192 I kinda like it!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mysticdroid

Switched from MIUI to CM7. Still running go launcher but I'm using the minimal MIUI Theme by KXNT. Single screen and I've got it set so the home button takes me to the app drawer.








Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ss0mohit

Running holo launcher on sfk's build of cm7 jellybean theme. 
Sense flip and weather widget. 
Widgetsoid for music.


----------



## DeReaper

Tshed 1.6


----------



## bond32

Man you guys are much more creative than me. I like a stock look.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

it's been hot and humid lately where i live... see cool, feel cool i guess lol.

thundershed v1.6

* Thunderbolt 4G *


----------



## gummi james




----------



## harosxcomp170

I had to post a new one of my new phone. Samsung Galaxy S3 rooted with CM10 running Imoseyons new kernel overclocked to 1.9GHz. Running Holo Launcher Plus with PCB theme and jelly bean concept icons except for the app icon that was out of the flaticon theme for go launcher.










Sent from my extremely fast a Jelly Beaned SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2!


----------



## willis936

Boo yah
tshed 1.6/imoseyon aosp 6.2.1
running rock stable 368/1593 interactiveX/deadline

ICS flavoring in app select highlight color, notification bar controls for Wi-Fi, GPS, flashlight (that works with screen off), and lockscreen toggle, those also highlight ICS color. Lockscreen skips on security, pattern lock enabled, visible pattern disabled. Wave animation in app drawer and home screen with zoom used for enter/exit. .19 radios of course. Circular scrolling.


----------



## Mattes

Hm
w/t


----------



## quickdraw86

Jellyblur 1.3... today

*Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## bukowski

how are you liking jelly blur as compared to tshed, quickdraw?

(i'm still running 1.5, btw. think you've been running 1.6.)


----------



## quickdraw86

bukowski said:


> how are you liking jelly blur as compared to tshed, quickdraw?
> 
> (i'm still running 1.5, btw. think you've been running 1.6.)


I like jellyblur a lot. Yes, I use thundershed 1.6, which jellyblur is based on (SPjester even has a dual donation link to himself and workshed in jellysettings, a classy move IMO). I don't think there's really a comparison. Jellyblur is more a themed thundershed 1.6 packaged with a different kernel (tiamat 1.1.5), elements of JB, different apps, and some changes in the settings. The roms are very close and both are awesome, jellyblur is definitely worth a look.

*Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## Moparty

Almost everything you see is an app! Mario'd out

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Liarsenic

That is a clean ass hhomscreen

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RichSimplicity

New simple screens .


----------



## heath2805

SFK'$ jbcm7 6.2.1 Imo's kernel tweaked to Normal mode.


----------



## whatbeup

ics on my tbolt =D


----------



## heath2805

Thundershed 1.6 ....the old X days running Liberty was awesome!


----------



## quickdraw86

thundershed 1.6... today's look at least...









*Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## whatbeup

^^ kind of reminds me of zombies


----------



## quickdraw86

whatbeup said:


> ^^ kind of reminds me of zombies


yeah, it's a zombie theme. i'm glad that was your impression of it, that's what i was going for. just watched night of the living dead! lol

* Thunderbolt 4G *


----------



## dillanshives

This is my Razr, and I dont mean to be a troll.. does anyone know how to change the status bar icon spacing... my battery looks really awkwardly spaced from the other icons.. any help is appreciated.


----------



## Liarsenic

quickdraw86 said:


> yeah, it's a zombie theme. i'm glad that was your impression of it, that's what i was going for. just watched night of the living dead! lol
> 
> * Thunderbolt 4G *


Where did you get that theme?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

Liarsenic said:


> Where did you get that theme?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


the launcher theme is:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.blogspot.brionicdev.golaunchertheme.zombieicsprogolauncherextheme

and the theme chooser is:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.lawsome.theme.deckedoutTigerblood

* Thunderbolt 4G *


----------



## icedventimocha

Messing with multicolor


----------



## quickdraw86

thundershed 1.6... demons launcher theme... glassmix theme chooser...

* Thunderbolt 4G *


----------



## icedventimocha

quickdraw86 said:


> View attachment 29764
> 
> 
> thundershed 1.6... demons launcher theme... glassmix theme chooser...
> 
> * Thunderbolt 4G *


Nice wallie


----------



## quickdraw86

icedventimocha said:


> Nice wallie


thanks! yeah, brionic always includes nice wallpapers, the theme includes a sick demon one too.

*Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## quickdraw86

a different flavor of thundershed 1.6
aurora theme chooser, cool wallpaper i found...









*Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## alekurkudi




----------



## quickdraw86

SFKCM7... I switch themes too often... will throw some MiUI style up when I get something I like going... for now though, I took cyan too far! Lol









*Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## icedventimocha

quickdraw86 said:


> SFKCM7... I switch themes too often... will throw some MiUI style up when I get something I like going... for now though, I took cyan too far! Lol
> 
> View attachment 29863
> 
> 
> *Thunderbolt 4G*


You can never take cyan too far lol

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## whatbeup

Battery life is pretty epic


----------



## Royboo

What kind of phone do you have?!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805




----------



## quickdraw86

Nice one Heath, your choice of wallpaper complements the ICS themed status bar icons nicely! Extra points for the thunderbolt dev. Shortcut too.

*Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## heath2805

quickdraw86 said:


> Nice one Heath, your choice of wallpaper complements the ICS themed status bar icons nicely! Extra points for the thunderbolt dev. Shortcut too.
> 
> *Thunderbolt 4G*


 Thanks Quickdraw, I thought the wallpaper looked cool ! And I just bought tapatalk the other day, man it is well worth the money lol


----------



## quickdraw86

heath2805 said:


> Thanks Quickdraw, I thought the wallpaper looked cool ! And I just bought tapatalk the other day, man it is well worth the money lol


Yeah, agreed, tapatalk is awesome. I reached a point where I was in too many forums to follow them all with a browser and had to get tapatalk, then I bought all the colors to support the droiddoes!! and bboy for their awesome work.

*Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## YtsejamHP

I'm running SkyRaider Zeus, ADWLauncher EX, Simple Text creator for icons, BeWeather Pro and artwork by Anwar Rafiee as background.
Also a SwitchPro Widget app, cuz skyraider gets kinda wonky with the quick settings and notifications sometimes. I prefer this. =J


----------



## whatbeup

Royboo said:


> What kind of phone do you have?!
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2
> 
> The thunderbolt running liquid's ics v1.5


----------



## RoWilJr

For now... 









Sent from my HTC T-Bolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

some minimalist jellybean AOSP style. thundershed 1.6, crystal black icon set, jellybean wall, ICS theme chooser.

* Thunderbolt 4G *


----------



## Hellboy

Like the black icons. Gives it a different look.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PavelAK

Never liked icons or widgets, I like it this way.
Long-pressing the dock brings up other apps.


----------



## Obaterista93

Skyraider and Holo Launcher. Surprisingly, I like it.


----------



## DeReaper

this is how I set up every rom sense or aosp lol


----------



## quickdraw86

DeReaper said:


> this is how I set up every rom sense or aosp lol


That wallpaper is crazy... I like it!

*Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## p1tchblackgt

My current setup 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeReaper

quickdraw86 said:


> That wallpaper is crazy... I like it!
> 
> *Thunderbolt 4G*


thanks its from one piece I got it from Zedge


----------



## quickdraw86

DeReaper said:


> thanks its from one piece I got it from Zedge


Yeah, I get most of my walls from zedge, droidiris, or picspeed wallpapers... You've inspired me to go browsing again! Lol

*Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## Adrioid

Almost sense

Sent from my Thunderbolt!


----------



## Thunderbolt_Kenny

Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## heath2805

Thunderbolt_Kenny said:


> Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


Cool clock, where'd ya get that from?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thunderbolt_Kenny

It's called clean clock widget.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## heath2805

Thunderbolt_Kenny said:


> It's called clean clock widget.
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


Cool thanks for the info! I'll check it out.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thunderbolt_Kenny

What ROM are you using heath?

Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## heath2805

Thunderbolt_Kenny said:


> What ROM are you using heath?
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


I'm usually on Thundershed1.6 or SFK jbcm7... for some reason my bolt seems to love these roms. Speed, stability, and battery life are at its highest...

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RoWilJr

Sent from my HTC T-Bolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thunderbolt_Kenny

I'm running Liquids ICS, battery life could be better but as long as it's lasts through my overnight tonight I'm fine with it.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## whatbeup

Ya same here, I can't stand gingerbread any longer


----------



## heath2805

Thundershed 1.6!









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RoWilJr

iKReaM Nonsense.... 









Sent from my HTC T-Bolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jacobsmolik1

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thunderbolt_Kenny

What are you running Jacob

Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## Thunderbolt_Kenny

I decided to do another just because I love this wallpaper.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## whatbeup

haha nice app in ur dock


----------



## Thunderbolt_Kenny

whatbeup said:


> haha nice app in ur dock


Which one? Memdroid? Or C&H?
Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## jacobsmolik1

I'm running tshed 1.6 I'm using the ics theme that's pre installed in the room and Flat icons.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeReaper

Tobi!!!!


----------



## quickdraw86




----------



## Rootz76

quickdraw86 said:


> View attachment 30397


Nice homescreen setup...how did you change your notification bar? (looks similar to an MIUI theme notification bar)


----------



## quickdraw86

Rootz76 said:


> Nice homescreen setup...how did you change your notification bar? (looks similar to an MIUI theme notification bar)


thanks! it's a theme chooser theme. there's a small bit of date/time ghosting in the notification bar with the theme, but i don't mind, the dev's themes are amazing:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.donnaz.theme.greenMiui


----------



## Liarsenic

quickdraw86 said:


> thanks! it's a theme chooser theme. there's a small bit of date/time ghosting in the notification bar with the theme, but i don't mind, the dev's themes are amazing:
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.donnaz.theme.greenMiui


That ghosting usually occurs when the theme is intended for a transparent status bar. I have a UOT kitchen flashable zip for sfkcm7 that I bet would work for the other builds too if you wanna try it.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

Liarsenic said:


> That ghosting usually occurs when the theme is intended for a transparent status bar. I have a UOT kitchen flashable zip for sfkcm7 that I bet would work for the other builds too if you wanna try it.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


thanks man. i'd give it a shot.


----------



## Liarsenic

Aight I'm going to start uploading now. Make a backup before you flash it just in case. I think it will work for any rom based off of t shed 1.6.

Here is the transparent patch.

https://www.box.com/shared/0f6c319d30993cf285ae

As usual make a backup and wipe caches before you flash. This will only work for roms based on t shed 1.6.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

Liarsenic said:


> Aight I'm going to start uploading now. Make a backup before you flash it just in case. I think it will work for any rom based off of t shed 1.6.
> 
> Here is the transparent patch.
> 
> https://www.box.com/shared/0f6c319d30993cf285ae
> 
> As usual make a backup and wipe caches before you flash. This will only work for roms based on t shed 1.6.


the transparency patch worked perfectly, no more ghosting, many thanks!


----------



## Liarsenic

quickdraw86 said:


> the transparency patch worked perfectly, no more ghosting, many thanks!


Glad to hear it.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bukowski

decided to put together a little tb&j (that's thunderbolt and jelly, tee hee). when/if we ever get ics and then (hopefully) jelly bean, someone totally needs to make a rom named tb&j.









anyway, without further ado:


----------



## adderbrew

Yes, I need to make a new lockscreen. And maybe clean out my email XD

Sent from my rommed Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

kinda reminds me of that old arcade game space invaders...

lunarUI with KXNT's launcher theme.


----------



## Liarsenic

Link me that launcher theme please. Its so fly

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dubbs

bukowski said:


> decided to put together a little tb&j (that's thunderbolt and jelly, tee hee). when/if we ever get ics and then (hopefully) jelly bean, someone totally needs to make a rom named tb&j.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway, without further ado:


what rom are you running?


----------



## quickdraw86

Liarsenic said:


> Link me that launcher theme please. Its so fly
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


here you go bud:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.go.launcherex.theme.kxnt.neon

i was pleasantly surprised to see more icons added to it in an update this morning too.


----------



## bukowski

Dubbs said:


> what rom are you running?


tshed 1.5

lockscreen is omc (one more clock widget) with "zehro's conky clock" theme and widgetlocker.i tried out holo locker (same dev as holo launcher) which gives you a jb style lockscreen (with all the dots radiating outward from the slidable lock icon) but it's lacking in configurable ring options (i.e. slide straight to your dialer/messaging/music/etc app), so i went back to the ics lockscreen that's built into widgetlocker.

homescreen is go launcher ex, fancy widgets pro for weather with the timelessly awesome tick icons and omc once again for date/time (same as what's on my lockscreen). the launcher icons are a mixture of lucid rounds and minimal rounds by xniikk and are available on the play store.

oh, and the wallpaper is the de facto jb abstract. i think i grabbed that particular version off of wallbase.


----------



## RoWilJr

Creature of habit... 
Liquid Smooth 3.2

















Sent from my HTC T-Bolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bradg24

My favorite rom from the my droid x days..
Liquid Ics.... Yes we have data!

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## whatbeup

never thought I would see the day...


----------



## havy15

My lock screen
Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk


----------



## havy15

Left page
Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickdraw86

havy15 said:


> Left page
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk


looks nice. which icon set is that?


----------



## Thunderbolt_Kenny

Sent from my ADR6400 using RootzWiki


----------



## Thunderbolt_Kenny

Sent from my ADR6400 using RootzWiki


----------



## havy15

quickdraw86 said:


> looks nice. which icon set is that?


Its a minimal theme in apex launcher it has icons with it I try posting my home screen pic but it says its too large any ideas I'm really trying to share haha

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk


----------



## havy15

Home screen









By havy24 at 2012-08-23

Right screen









By havy24 at 2012-08-23


----------



## gammaxgoblin

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Liarsenic

Liquid ics 
PCB theme










Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Liarsenic

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bukowski

quickdraw86 said:


> looks nice. which icon set is that?


looks kind of like this set: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1803647


----------



## whatbeup

ugh.. file is too large..?







I guess I can post a link to it so this post isnt completely useless...
http://db.tt/Cqz4f11j


----------



## Thunderbolt_Kenny

It holds TEA...


----------



## heath2805

ZHP PILOTS KEYBOARD









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeReaper

I want that keyboard! lol where can I get it?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805

DeReaper said:


> I want that keyboard! lol where can I get it?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


 http://db.tt/aALeiDd9 Its zipped to flash in recovery. Btw I didn't wipe anything either works great 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeReaper

sweet man thanks!

will use it in the future for sure, until then here some happytrails


----------



## whatbeup

I themed the mess out of the ICS leak.. also, using Nova launcher


----------



## bukowski

i don't get why people would take an inferior rom that's buggy and clunky and then add even more clunkiness (and slowdown) on top with a ton of theming apps just to get it to look like a rom that's already out there and way, _wayyy_ better to begin with.

just run liquid 2.6 jmod. it looks like that out of the box.


----------



## bukowski

sorry for the double post, but i just want to apologize a bit for that last post. it came off sounding pretty snarky, and that was not my intent. i just wanted to spread the liquid and jester love and hopefully bring a few otherwise unaware users out of the dark and into the light.


----------



## mrb1134

havy15 said:


> My lock screen
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk


 Like this! Where did you get!


----------



## whatbeup

bukowski said:


> sorry for the double post, but i just want to apologize a bit for that last post. it came off sounding pretty snarky, and that was not my intent. i just wanted to spread the liquid and jester love and hopefully bring a few otherwise unaware users out of the dark and into the light.


Its all good. The only reason I use the leak is for the 4g, cuz the 1x on liquids isn't very fast for me. I do use boot manager and use liquid's ROM most of the time, and if I need faster speeds, I can just switch, and since I use nova launcher, I deleted all those useless widgets, which frees a good amount of memory


----------



## Kronofile

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## quickdraw86

i love the look of MiUI, but don't wanna miss MMS messages or deal with the lack of an app drawer, (i have tons of apps) this is my solution to my problem. i only ever run one of four roms i like, this is one.


----------



## quickdraw86

got tired of all the color, so went with some neutral shades and textures instead this time.


----------



## Thunderbolt_Kenny

quickdraw86 said:


> View attachment 31462
> 
> 
> got tired of all the color, so went with some neutral shades and textures instead this time.


What clock is that?

It holds TEA...


----------



## RAZNKANE

Gnexus Jellybro/Darkjelly Style.


----------



## havy15

mrb1134 said:


> Like this! Where did you get!


its widget locker man


----------



## RAZNKANE

Gnexus jellybro darkjelly lockscreen


----------



## quickdraw86

Thunderbolt_Kenny said:


> What clock is that?
> 
> It holds TEA...


it's mClock with a skin i found. i love mClock, it utilizes .xml skins and there's hundreds of skins available (you can edit them too, i've changed all mine to 12 hour format from 24 and improved some of the number alignment on them too).


----------



## Thunderbolt_Kenny

quickdraw86 said:


> it's mClock with a skin i found. i love mClock, it utilizes .xml skins and there's hundreds of skins available (you can edit them too, i've changed all mine to 12 hour format from 24 and improved some of the number alignment on them too).


Cool man thanks, I'll check it out.

It holds TEA...


----------



## quickdraw86

Thunderbolt_Kenny said:


> Cool man thanks, I'll check it out.
> 
> It holds TEA...


yeah, no problem. i can't remember where i got the ripped skin, but i think it was part of the chrisbanks collection from deviantart. i can send it to you if you'd like too.


----------



## Thunderbolt_Kenny

quickdraw86 said:


> yeah, no problem. i can't remember where i got the ripped skin, but i think it was part of the chrisbanks collection from deviantart. i can send it to you if you'd like too.


Yeah definitely, that skin is nice.

It holds TEA...


----------



## mordant80

Mine








Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

mordant80 said:


> Mine
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


definitely style points for deadmau5!


----------



## afrchutch

Yes this is ICS. no its not BAMF's leak







. Clearly not really stuck in 1x either.









Sent from my ADR6400 with ICS 4.0.4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

Thunderbolt_Kenny said:


> Yeah definitely, that skin is nice.
> 
> It holds TEA...


here bud, ripped mClock theme:

http://db.tt/LqjXlM1S

there's a process to getting mClock skins to apply. the skins are usually .zip files. once you download a mClock skin .zip, use a file explorer to extract the .zip contents. create a folder on the root of your SD card named mClock (letter case matters). move the extracted folder containing the .xml files for the mClock theme into the mClock folder you created such that the file path for each theme folder inside the mClock folder you made is /sdcard/mClock/(theme folder containing .xml without the parentheses). i didn't know you had to do this at first and my themes wouldn't apply until i figured this out. hope that helps.


----------



## Thunderbolt_Kenny

quickdraw86 said:


> here bud, ripped mClock theme:
> 
> http://db.tt/LqjXlM1S
> 
> there's a process to getting mClock skins to apply. the skins are usually .zip files. once you download a mClock skin .zip, use a file explorer to extract the .zip contents. create a folder on the root of your SD card named mClock (letter case matters). move the extracted folder containing the .xml files for the mClock theme into the mClock folder you created such that the file path for each theme folder inside the mClock folder you made is /sdcard/mClock/(theme folder containing .xml without the parentheses). i didn't know you had to do this at first and my themes wouldn't apply until i figured this out. hope that helps.


Thanks man I'm definitely gonna try it out,I actually stopped using clock widgets for a while because it would cover up my wallpaper. I could always just put it on the next page though. Also thanks for the inductions.

It holds TEA...


----------



## Thunderbolt_Kenny

quickdraw86 said:


> here bud, ripped mClock theme:
> 
> http://db.tt/LqjXlM1S
> 
> there's a process to getting mClock skins to apply. the skins are usually .zip files. once you download a mClock skin .zip, use a file explorer to extract the .zip contents. create a folder on the root of your SD card named mClock (letter case matters). move the extracted folder containing the .xml files for the mClock theme into the mClock folder you created such that the file path for each theme folder inside the mClock folder you made is /sdcard/mClock/(theme folder containing .xml without the parentheses). i didn't know you had to do this at first and my themes wouldn't apply until i figured this out. hope that helps.


Whenever I try it, it keeps going until two different .xml files show up.When I chose either one though it exits out and doesn't apply. I extracted to mClock folder and the folder in it is called ripclock.

EDIT: Apparently it's putting the widget on my screen but it's invisible I guess.
It holds TEA...


----------



## quickdraw86

Thunderbolt_Kenny said:


> Whenever I try it, it keeps going until two different .xml files show up.When I chose either one though it exits out and doesn't apply. I extracted to mClock folder and the folder in it is called ripclock.
> 
> EDIT: Apparently it's putting the widget on my screen but it's invisible I guess.
> It holds TEA...


hmm... your folder and path should look like the picture below. when you extract the ripclocks .zip, it will be a folder called ripclocks, but you need to move the folder called just ripclock WITHIN the ripclocks folder into the mClock folder you made for it to work.









keep in mind too that some themes don't support and won't be visible if you select mClock widget sizes smaller than 4x2 or 4x3. if you haven't tried those sizes with the ripclock theme, give it a try.


----------



## Thunderbolt_Kenny

quickdraw86 said:


> hmm... your folder and path should look like the picture below. when you extract the ripclocks .zip, it will be a folder called ripclocks, but you need to move the folder called just ripclock WITHIN the ripclocks folder into the mClock folder you made for it to work.
> 
> View attachment 31479
> 
> 
> keep in mind too that some themes don't support and won't be visible if you select mClock widget sizes smaller than 4x2 or 4x3. if you haven't tried those sizes with the ripclock theme, give it a try.


I'll give another go, and tell you what happens
EDIT: my path looks just like that and I tried different sizes but still no luck.I even read the how to.txt it says to use the 4x1.








It holds TEA...


----------



## Thunderbolt_Kenny

It holds TEA...


----------



## quickdraw86

Thunderbolt_Kenny said:


> It holds TEA...


unless you just have a theme going, it looks like you're running ICS. mClock isn't necessarily compatible with ICS if that's the case...


----------



## Thunderbolt_Kenny

quickdraw86 said:


> unless you just have a theme going, it looks like you're running ICS. mClock isn't necessarily compatible with ICS if that's the case...


Ok that explains it, I'm on Liquids ICS. Oh well I don't really use the clock widget anyway, just thought that one was cool.

It holds TEA...


----------



## Thunderbolt_Kenny

Also a bootanimation for the EVO 3D wouldn't work for the Thunderbolt would it?

It holds TEA...


----------



## heath2805

Thunderbolt_Kenny said:


> Also a bootanimation for the EVO 3D wouldn't work for the Thunderbolt would it?
> 
> It holds TEA...


"Rom toolbox" from the market has alot of bootanimations that work fine. Not sure if that ones there though.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thunderbolt_Kenny

heath2805 said:


> "Rom toolbox" from the market has alot of bootanimations that work fine. Not sure if that ones there though.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Yeah I've used it before, it doesn't have it. But all I had to do was change something in the desc.txt to get it to work.

It holds TEA...


----------



## quickdraw86

so... i'm an admitted app maniac. i've tried every app i've come across that's interested me. when i heard about a new launcher, i had to try it too. after some use, i can say that rabbit launcher is awesome. themes for it are 3D AND LIVE. my screenshot doesn't do the moving skull or rotating dock cubes any justice, and RAM usage is surprisingly slim... early morning rant over.


----------



## heath2805

quickdraw86 said:


> View attachment 31520
> 
> 
> so... i'm an admitted app maniac. i've tried every app i've come across that's interested me. when i heard about a new launcher, i had to try it too. after some use, i can say that rabbit launcher is awesome. themes for it are 3D AND LIVE. my screenshot doesn't do the moving skull or rotating dock cubes any justice, and RAM usage is surprisingly slim... early morning rant over.


I agree , just downloaded it and it is pretty cool!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

i have a pile of launcher themes for various launchers, but most themes utilize traditional square icons, or custom icons enclosed in a square border; even high quality, three-layer icon themes are often that way. i like these circles a lot, and the dev. too


----------



## heath2805

quickdraw86 said:


> View attachment 31535
> 
> 
> i have a pile of launcher themes for various launchers, but most themes utilize traditional square icons, or custom icons enclosed in a square border; even high quality, three-layer icon themes are often that way. i like these circles a lot, and the dev. too


What launcher is that Quickdraw?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

heath2805 said:


> What launcher is that Quickdraw?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


golauncher. i can never decide which launcher to run. right now i'm between go, rabbit, ADW, and FTL! lol


----------



## mattamous

I really liked the customized abilities of Golauncher, but it seemed like it used a lot of memory when it ran.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## quickdraw86

mattamous said:


> I really liked the customized abilities of Golauncher, but it seemed like it used a lot of memory when it ran.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


it definitely used to. the most recent version of golauncher seems to consume just a bit over the RAM used by ADW, which is surprising given the crap goteam keeps shoving into it. some features are nice, batch add to homescreen, folders in app drawer, and task manager in app drawer, for instance. other features, like the promo page on the first page of the themes screen, gostore, and status bar notifications for new themes, are just garbage. i think the pros outweigh the cons in the most recent version though, which wasn't the case in the past. i jump launchers a lot, but ADW EX is still the best GB launcher IMO.


----------



## Liarsenic

Yea the paid adw launcher is really smooth. Its easily the best one. I stopped using go launcher because the update before the last sucked really bad

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

Liarsenic said:


> Yea the paid adw launcher is really smooth. Its easily the best one. I stopped using go launcher because the update before the last sucked really bad
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


yeah, understandable. i remember shunning golauncher for a long time because it's usage was around 60mb as compared to ADW EX with about 25-30. the most recent go somehow seems to come in at about 35-40mb, which i can deal with given its features. ADW EX is still far superior to every other GB launcher in terms of resource use, smoothness, and reliability. anyone that says holo launcher is the new ADW is crazy.


----------



## Liarsenic

quickdraw86 said:


> yeah, understandable. i remember shunning golauncher for a long time because it's usage was around 60mb as compared to ADW EX with about 25-30. the most recent go somehow seems to come in at about 35-40mb, which i can deal with given its features. ADW EX is still far superior to every other GB launcher in terms of resource use, smoothness, and reliability. anyone that says holo launcher is the new ADW is crazy.


I honestly like holo a lot less than most of the other launchers. Spb shell was an interesting take on home replacement except I didn't like having to learn all of the little gestures to use it.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

Liarsenic said:


> I honestly like holo a lot less than most of the other launchers. Spb shell was an interesting take on home replacement except I didn't like having to learn all of the little gestures to use it.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


agreed. my main knocks on holo launcher are lag, lack of options, and the way the ICS slider hangs when moving through screens, it drives me nuts and can't be removed. SPB wasn't too bad, but i didn't care to keep using it. the only launcher i've seen that i haven't tried is TSF shell. i refuse to pirate apps, and i'd miss that $16.XX if i didn't like it! lol.

edit: oh yeah, 15 minute return window, maybe i'll take the plunge, curious...


----------



## afrchutch

Apex is by far the best IMO.

Sent from my kindle fire running jellybean >


----------



## quickdraw86




----------



## Hellboy

Nothing special just thought it was funny the weather icon for tstorms lined up perfectly with the kids playing. Yeah before anyone says a thing one of the kids in the picture is mine lol.
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## whatbeup

afrchutch said:


> Apex is by far the best IMO.
> 
> Sent from my kindle fire running jellybean >


I tried apex, but I really like how nova has the feature where u can swipe the app upward to delete it rather than dragging it all the way to the top, unless I just don't see the feature in settings... other than that its not bad

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805

Hellboy said:


> Nothing special just thought it was funny the weather icon for tstorms lined up perfectly with the kids playing. Yeah before anyone says a thing one of the kids in the picture is mine lol.
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Running the old laggy leak rom? Lol I went back to SFKcm7 vanilla version. So much smoooooother...gotta hand it to Nick , he made some awesome builds!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thunderbolt_Kenny

It holds TEA...


----------



## Hellboy

heath2805 said:


> Running the old laggy leak rom? Lol I went back to SFKcm7 vanilla version. So much smoooooother...gotta hand it to Nick , he made some awesome builds!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Untill liquid releases 1.5

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805

Hellboy said:


> Untill liquid releases 1.5
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


That's cool, it does offer alot more settings and has such a better base than gb.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## animez

Liquid ICS w/ Apex Launcher









Sent from my Liquid ICS TBolt


----------



## whatbeup

animez said:


> Liquid ICS w/ Apex Launcher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Liquid ICS TBolt


Lol he's stabbing the cloud XD

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## afrchutch

whatbeup said:


> I tried apex, but I really like how nova has the feature where u can swipe the app upward to delete it rather than dragging it all the way to the top, unless I just don't see the feature in settings... other than that its not bad
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


for some reason whenever I use nova, no matter what device or rom, my app drawer doesn't scroll very well. Its not as responsive to touch as apex. Other than that the two are on par with each other.

Sent from my kindle fire running jellybean >


----------



## quickdraw86

Hellboy said:


> Nothing special just thought it was funny the weather icon for tstorms lined up perfectly with the kids playing. Yeah before anyone says a thing one of the kids in the picture is mine lol.


looks nice hellboy! i had a joke coming too, but you got the disclaimer in there lol.


----------



## heath2805

quickdraw86 said:


> looks nice hellboy! i had a joke coming too, but you got the disclaimer in there lol.


Blocked by the disclaimer LMAO!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

I dot my i's and cross my t's. I trust yall as far as I can throw you.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

Hellboy said:


> I dot my i's and cross my t's. I trust yall as far as I can throw you.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


lolol. good idea. this isn't that other forum though, the joke would've been in fun and short lived.


----------



## mattamous

quickdraw86 said:


> it definitely used to. the most recent version of golauncher seems to consume just a bit over the RAM used by ADW, which is surprising given the crap goteam keeps shoving into it. some features are nice, batch add to homescreen, folders in app drawer, and task manager in app drawer, for instance. other features, like the promo page on the first page of the themes screen, gostore, and status bar notifications for new themes, are just garbage. i think the pros outweigh the cons in the most recent version though, which wasn't the case in the past. i jump launchers a lot, but ADW EX is still the best GB launcher IMO.


I'm giving golauncher another go and so far it does seem to be a little leaner than the last time I tried it.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## quickdraw86

mattamous said:


> I'm giving golauncher another go and so far it does seem to be a little leaner than the last time I tried it.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


yeah. i gave it another chance and don't regret it. golauncher is just an updated chinese made clone of ADW EX IMO, but i'd pay for a version of it without all that garbage in it.


----------



## heath2805

SFKCm7.2 w/ Reminder of pending Liquid 1.5 release lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BlackOps

heath2805 said:


> SFKCm7.2 w/ Reminder of pending Liquid 1.5 release lol
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


which clock widget is that?

Sent from my BAMF Bolt


----------



## heath2805

BlackOps said:


> which clock widget is that?
> Fancy widgits
> Sent from my BAMF Bolt


Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

heath2805 said:


> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


We need to train you to not type within the quote lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## whatbeup

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805

Hellboy said:


> We need to train (you mean like this?)you to not type within the quote lol
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I seen that lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ryanstfl

sent from Tapatalk 2 on an HTC Thunderbolt


----------



## quickdraw86

I finally got some sense and went minimal.


----------



## bukowski

ryanstfl said:


> sent from Tapatalk 2 on an HTC Thunderbolt


would you be able to point me toward that clock/date and the icons, pretty please?


----------



## quickdraw86

bukowski said:


> would you be able to point me toward that clock/date and the icons, pretty please?


The clock and date are bobclock3D
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=bob.clock


----------



## DeReaper

quickdraw86 said:


> View attachment 31653
> 
> 
> I finally got some sense and went minimal.


holy crap this is gorgeous!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mysticdroid

Thunderbolt_Kenny said:


> It holds TEA...


How is TSF launcher working for you? I got it when it first came out and kinda liked it, but ended up back on Go. Does it work better after the updates and on an ICS rom?


----------



## Thunderbolt_Kenny

mysticdroid said:


> How is TSF launcher working for you? I got it when it first came out and kinda liked it, but ended up back on Go. Does it work better after the updates and on an ICS rom?


I don't really use it right now only because it takes getting used to. Plus I hate that it doesn't have an actual app drawer. It did run smooth though, just on first launch it takes a second to load kinda like sense does sometimes.

It holds TEA...


----------



## whatbeup

Isn't tsf launcher that one that cost like a butt load of money? Lol

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## whatbeup

Ya I mean, it looks pretty nifty but I would never pay 16 dollars for it... unless it like did my homework for me and made me dinner









Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## whatbeup

I would consider paying for it, but my mom would never let me buy it, cuz its her money XD

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thunderbolt_Kenny

I wouldn't pay for it, actually I didn't lol.

It holds TEA...


----------



## Hellboy

Yeah 16 bucks is kinda steep for a launcher. Hard to justify that price for something I may not like.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

clothednblack said:


> It's cheaper than 4 gallons of gas, anyways I will drop it and this can go back to topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teleported from my wizardry DX


My area 4 gal of gas is about 2 bucks cheaper lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## afrchutch

In celebration of the new RAZR line  (which I might get my hands on around Christmas time)








Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thunderbolt_Kenny

afrchutch said:


> In celebration of the new RAZR line  (which I might get my hands on around Christmas time)
> View attachment 31830
> 
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


What's the widget called?

It holds TEA...


----------



## afrchutch

Thunderbolt_Kenny said:


> What's the widget called?
> 
> It holds TEA...


one more clock widget, and the skin is "circles"

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thunderbolt_Kenny

afrchutch said:


> one more clock widget, and the skin is "circles"
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Ok thank you.

It holds TEA...


----------



## heath2805

afrchutch said:


> In celebration of the new RAZR line  (which I might get my hands on around Christmas time)
> View attachment 31830
> 
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I see your using juice defender. I use to use that too along time ago, until I realizied it just drains your battery more. Just so you know 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## afrchutch

heath2805 said:


> I see your using juice defender. I use to use that too along time ago, until I realizied it just drains your battery more. Just so you know
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I uae it more as an automatic data toggle so I'm not running data in the background while my phone is locked. I'm too lazy to.manually toggle it. I have the extended battery anyways so even on the leak I'm running 17+ hours a day minimum.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## afrchutch

Thunderbolt_Kenny said:


> Ok thank you.
> 
> It holds TEA...


no problem. I tried the zip pulled from the atrix and the launcher worked (and sucked) but the widget wouldn't pull up. This one us close enough

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thunderbolt_Kenny

afrchutch said:


> no problem. I tried the zip pulled from the atrix and the launcher worked (and sucked) but the widget wouldn't pull up. This one us close enough
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Yeah it looks just as good.

It holds TEA...


----------



## afrchutch

Thunderbolt_Kenny said:


> Yeah it looks just as good.
> 
> It holds TEA...


ya I really like what moto is doing right now. I just don't know if its better for me than stock or sense 4

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thunderbolt_Kenny

afrchutch said:


> ya I really like what moto is doing right now. I just don't know if its better for me than stock or sense 4
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Yeah I feel you, I loved the razr when I first heard about it. Then I looked at it when a co worker got it and I thought the ui wasn't as good as sense. The new ones look nice though and the fact that the razr m is only $100 it's pretty nice. Still hoping for that HTC phablet though lol.

It holds TEA...


----------



## afrchutch

Thunderbolt_Kenny said:


> Yeah I feel you, I loved the razr when I first heard about it. Then I looked at it when a co worker got it and I thought the ui wasn't as good as sense. The new ones look nice though and the fact that the razr m is only $100 it's pretty nice. Still hoping for that HTC phablet though lol.
> 
> It holds TEA...


ya if I had to pick out of the 3 new razrs I'd have to go with the m. Nice specs for the price and call me nuts but I prefer 4.3 inch screens. Anything over that is just awkward for my hands. But again and like you said as well. $99 bucks for ICS and soon to be jellybean is not too shabby. I might even consider being forced into a share everything plan (I've thought about switching to sprint and the evolution 4G)

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thunderbolt_Kenny

afrchutch said:


> ya if I had to pick out of the 3 new razrs I'd have to go with the m. Nice specs for the price and call me nuts but I prefer 4.3 inch screens. Anything over that is just awkward for my hands. But again and like you said as well. $99 bucks for ICS and soon to be jellybean is not too shabby. I might even consider being forced into a share everything plan (I've thought about switching to sprint and the evolution 4G)
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I don't even about the plan stuff Verizon has great coverage. The only reason I even have a data plan is because I have to. I wish I could just get 100 minutes, I mean I only use like maybe 60 minutes a month. The same with data I have 4gb and I have never even used an entire gig. I do like the big screens though, the only reason if ever get a Samsung device is if it the note came to Verizon. Unless the HTC phablet actually comes out.

It holds TEA...


----------



## afrchutch

Thunderbolt_Kenny said:


> I don't even about the plan stuff Verizon has great coverage. The only reason I even have a data plan is because I have to. I wish I could just get 100 minutes, I mean I only use like maybe 60 minutes a month. The same with data I have 4gb and I have never even used an entire gig. I do like the big screens though, the only reason if ever get a Samsung device is if it the note came to Verizon. Unless the HTC phablet actually comes out.
> 
> It holds TEA...


I've got my rooted kindle fire running jellybean right now and its great. The galaxy note is awesome too though. I've pretty much decided I'll never buy Samsung device unless its a nexus and even then there's still better phones out there. I love my tbolt and my friend's evo 4g is simply amazing, so HTC is all I've known since I got a smart phone. However I've heard nothing but good things about Motorola and unlike their early devices, the Droid line is built very well and they have great quality. I personally hate Verizon's shared data idea. I think they should have made it an OPTION not a requirement for new plans. Unlike you, even on wifi at home I still consume 2-3 gb a month minimum. So my wife and I would be forced to use the 4gb plan. There's been months in the past that I've come close to 4.5 gb just myself.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thunderbolt_Kenny

afrchutch said:


> I've got my rooted kindle fire running jellybean right now and its great. The galaxy note is awesome too though. I've pretty much decided I'll never buy Samsung device unless its a nexus and even then there's still better phones out there. I love my tbolt and my friend's evo 4g is simply amazing, so HTC is all I've known since I got a smart phone. However I've heard nothing but good things about Motorola and unlike their early devices, the Droid line is built very well and they have great quality. I personally hate Verizon's shared data idea. I think they should have made it an OPTION not a requirement for new plans. Unlike you, even on wifi at home I still consume 2-3 gb a month minimum. So my wife and I would be forced to use the 4gb plan. There's been months in the past that I've come close to 4.5 gb just myself.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


The only reason I have the 4 gb a month plan is because when I got my phone they had that special where you get 4 for the price of 2.

It holds TEA...


----------



## hypnote

Boring but it's what I wound up with after flashing my latest rom.


----------



## afrchutch

Thunderbolt_Kenny said:


> The only reason I have the 4 gb a month plan is because when I got my phone they had that special where you get 4 for the price of 2.
> 
> It holds TEA...


I'm sure they'll do it again around Christmas. Which is exactly when my upgrade is

Sent from my kindle fire running jellybean >


----------



## Thunderbolt_Kenny

afrchutch said:


> I'm sure they'll do it again around Christmas. Which is exactly when my upgrade is
> 
> Sent from my kindle fire running jellybean >


Mine isn't until next October, but at least there will be some great phones out by then.

It holds TEA...


----------



## heath2805

keeping it simple, until the new release. You can see my daughter and son fishing in the back round 

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

heath2805 said:


> keeping it simple, until the new release.


hmm... was released shortly after you said that. the force? lol


----------



## afrchutch

Today's set up

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

You running nexus?

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## afrchutch

Hellboy said:


> You running nexus?
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt using its a mod for liquids ics rom. Found it on xda. Its actually baked into his rom but the mod disables the buttons themselves. Tapatalk 2


nope tbolt 
Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## afrchutch

afrchutch said:


> nope tbolt
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


whoops. Lol I quoted incorrectly there sorry

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## afrchutch

Its a mod that liquid has in his rom but there is a mod on xda that disables your bottom buttons and turns off their lighting.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

i've seen so much holo/ICS theming lately that it's starting to make me wonder... what happened to all the other colors!?









gold, for instance.


----------



## Hellboy

afrchutch said:


> Its a mod that liquid has in his rom but there is a mod on xda that disables your bottom buttons and turns off their lighting.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


ok I found it. Disable those button would it improve battery life any?


----------



## afrchutch

Hellboy said:


> ok I found it. Disable those button would it improve battery life any?


actually now that you mention it, I've been running my stock battery for a couple days instead of my extended and I couldn't go 6 hours without a charge. I switched back to this rom and flashed the mod. I've now gone about 9 hours on the stock battery and I'm still at 25%. And I've been playing around on my fantasy football app all night too. So ya I think I can say I've noticed an improvement

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## afrchutch

Hellboy said:


> ok I found it. Disable those button would it improve battery life any?


also hellboy a bit of advice. Set the home nav bar icon long press settings to go to your menu. Otherwise, you won't have a menu lol.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## afrchutch

Here's a screenie of my battery consumption. As you can see I started the graph around 85% power (I was at work and had to unplug) and currently at 8.5 hours








Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## afrchutch

I did charge off and on but still

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

afrchutch said:


> Its a mod that liquid has in his rom but there is a mod on xda that disables your bottom buttons and turns off their lighting.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


You have a link on how to disable the buttons and light?

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## afrchutch

Hellboy said:


> You have a link on how to disable the buttons and light?
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


my lights come on occasionally like when I get a notification or something. I just ignore it. I just turned the navbar on in interface settings, rebooted into recovery, wiped cache/dalvik, flashed the zip and rebooted. Are yours still operable?

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## afrchutch

I'll try to link you to the post from xda

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

hoping for an end to this heatwave soon, so cubes!


----------



## afrchutch

Hellboy,

Hope this helps, not sure how to link from xda on tapatalk







plus they won't approve my account for some reason so I can even comment in their forum. But here is a link in the screenie that you can type in manually








Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

afrchutch said:


> I'll try to link you to the post from xda
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


Thank you.

Quick could move where I live at. Highs low 70's and lows high 50's. That's all week so far. Its now 57.

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

afrchutch said:


> Hellboy,
> 
> Hope this helps, not sure how to link from xda on tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plus they won't approve my account for some reason so I can even comment in their forum. But here is a link in the screenie that you can type in manually
> View attachment 32027
> 
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


OK and when in tapatalk press menu and copy URL.

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

Hellboy said:


> Quick could move where I live at. Highs low 70's and lows high 50's. That's all week so far. Its now 57.


i have to do something, my air conditioner can't handle much more of this! lol


----------



## afrchutch

Hellboy said:


> OK and when in tapatalk press menu and copy URL.
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


oh nice thanks 

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

NP as I stumbled on to that not long ago. Because I was the same way of how do I get a link lol.


----------



## sorullo_xgrx

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

one of the very few themes i've seen that truly themes every icon.


----------



## quickdraw86

my favorite color...


----------



## quickdraw86

second fave, honey flavor.


----------



## quickdraw86

Liquid ICS, dressed in black.


----------



## quickdraw86

Sweet wallpaper I found. If you like it too, here's a link:

http://db.tt/Pgp9RDRr


----------



## whatbeup

Look at the battery drop at the end LOL









Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805

quickdraw86 said:


> View attachment 32091
> 
> 
> Sweet wallpaper I found. If you like it too, here's a link:
> 
> http://db.tt/Pgp9RDRr


I use that one all the time lol Have been since liquid 3.2 was my DD.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

heath2805 said:


> I use that one all the time lol Have been since liquid 3.2 was my DD.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Yeah, I've had it for awhile too. IIRC, I pulled it from one of R3Ds or liquid's old roms.


----------



## bradg24

Took time to remember what happen 11 years ago today..

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

bradg24 said:


> Took time to remember what happen 11 years ago today..
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


Looks great, and I like the meaning behind it as well.


----------



## pandacrx

quickdraw86 said:


> hoping for an end to this heatwave soon, so cubes!
> 
> View attachment 32026


what icons pack is this?


----------



## quickdraw86

pandacrx said:


> what icons pack is this?


https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=dcombl.theme.icsplatescubed


----------



## quickdraw86

same icons as my gredn colored screen earlier, except ICS flavored. back to Tshed for my AOSP needs for now...


----------



## heath2805

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

huge icon set and they look like they're pressed into glass frames...


----------



## quickdraw86

it's hot in here...


----------



## quickdraw86

one more today...









GreedDroid! lololol


----------



## quickdraw86

words this time.


----------



## watson387

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

nice wall heath! like the red.


----------



## bukowski

'cept he's gotta change that blue battery indicator.







(haunting you from xda, heath!)


----------



## quickdraw86

bukowski said:


> 'cept he's gotta change that blue battery indicator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (haunting you from xda, heath!)


it's easier to see with the contrast! LMAO


----------



## heath2805

bukowski said:


> 'cept he's gotta change that blue battery indicator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (haunting you from xda, heath!)











For you Bukowski! Lol
Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bukowski

ahahaha! nice!

i'd like to get a nice monochrome theme. thinking i might have to go black-n-white, though. right now i'm still rocking the same look as i was with thundershed and i'm a bit bored with it. i might even go nuts and try to pull off something along the lines of the amazing stuff you see at mycolorscreen. anyone try a transparent statusbar on liquid ics yet?


----------



## cutbait

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## theMichael

-theMichael


----------



## heath2805

theMichael said:


> -theMichael


That's awesome! What's your set up ?

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

theMichael said:


> -theMichael


Nice! Looks awesome.


----------



## theMichael

I re-uploaded with a better quality shot.

Set up is thunder shed 1.6, launcher pro and Luna theme by r3d. I also used beautiful widgets with "simply elegant" skin and "azure" weather skin.


----------



## heath2805

theMichael said:


> I re-uploaded with a better quality shot.
> 
> Set up is thunder shed 1.6, launcher pro and Luna theme by r3d. I also used beautiful widgets with "simply elegant" skin and "azure" weather skin.


Thanks for sharing 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bradg24

Don't like any widgets, Dark Ice theme.. bg off a market HD bg app 
Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86




----------



## Hellboy

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nomad1600

Be kind... newbie and first effort to take and upload a screenshot. Definitely a WIP.


----------



## Hellboy

We all have to start from somewhere

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

now off to build a screen in NuSense... lol


----------



## Nomad1600

quickdraw86 said:


> View attachment 32283
> 
> 
> now off to build a screen in NuSense... lol


Wow, those icons are slick!


----------



## quickdraw86




----------



## heath2805

quickdraw86 said:


> View attachment 32291


Looks awesome Quickdraw!

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

heath2805 said:


> Looks awesome Quickdraw!
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


Thanks! Yeah, got the hex for ICS blue for the clock and text, and thought I should put an infected wall to it. Big fan of NuSense I guess! Lol.


----------



## whatbeup

Oh yes









Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

whatbeup said:


> Oh yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


heath beat you to it hours ago...


----------



## Hellboy

Heath don't post right anyways.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AlexOnVinyl

I don't mean to derail this, but I have to ask, what's the issue that people have with Jester. I don't have an opinion of his work, but I do prefer Liquid's releases more so.

Sent from my LiquidSmooth ICS 1.5 Thunderbolt


----------



## quickdraw86

Hellboy said:


> Heath don't post right anyways.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


hahaha. he only does the post within a quote sometimes.


----------



## Hellboy

AlexOnVinyl said:


> I don't mean to derail this, but I have to ask, what's the issue that people have with Jester. I don't have an opinion of his work, but I do prefer Liquid's releases more so.
> 
> Sent from my LiquidSmooth ICS 1.5 Thunderbolt


Just leave it be. You wasn't around for when the stuff happened. He is gone now so no need on digging up old ghosts.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AlexOnVinyl

Hellboy said:


> Just leave it be. You wasn't around for when the stuff happened. He is gone now so no need on digging up old ghosts.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I apologize. I just have a lot of respect for Liquid himself, wasn't sure how everyone else felt about him as opposed to Jester.


----------



## Hellboy

Like I said you don't know the whole story about liquid. What he has done. If you like him that's fine but he has burned a lot of bridges with what he has done. You want to find out its in the forums just search.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

quickdraw86 said:


> hahaha. he only does the post within a quote sometimes.


 he has gotten better at that lol.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AlexOnVinyl

Hellboy said:


> Like I said you don't know the whole story about liquid. What he has done. If you like him that's fine but he has burned a lot of bridges with what he has done. You want to find out its in the forums just search.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Understood.

Sent from my LiquidSmooth ICS 1.5 Thunderbolt


----------



## quickdraw86




----------



## heath2805

Hellboy said:


> he has gotten better at that lol.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


What the? ?? This explains why my ears were ringing! Lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

I think you heard your phone

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## YtsejamHP

Finally ICS-ing. =P
I know the "0" dbm is a bug, but I kind of like it. With my coverage (chicago) either I have 4g or I don't, so strength don' matter much. =J


----------



## bukowski

i simply _must_ have that wallpaper! please!

i'll trade ya for it, even. i have a pretty sweet namazu wallpaper.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/7awkvokfpsveib8/namazu.jpg


----------



## bradg24

Go Vols!!! 
Oh and I have the dock swiped away to show all glory of the "Power T"...

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

bukowski said:


> i simply _must_ have that wallpaper! please!
> 
> i'll trade ya for it, even. i have a pretty sweet namazu wallpaper.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/7awkvokfpsveib8/namazu.jpg











here bud, found it for you. click and download, or download from dropbox link below.

http://db.tt/Qq9CItQg


----------



## quickdraw86

just one today. was raining where i live earlier, thought it'd be appropriate.


----------



## bukowski

love those icons!


----------



## YtsejamHP

quickdraw86 said:


> View attachment 32358
> 
> 
> here bud, found it for you. click and download, or download from dropbox link below.
> 
> http://db.tt/Qq9CItQg


Sorry for not replying sooner but yeah that's the very one. The artist's name is *Anwar Rafiee.* If you google his name, you'll find a ton of nice art to use as wallpapers. Since he designs t-shirts, the images are phonepaper ready. =P


----------



## bradg24

I love looking for killer backgrounds.. Black ice theme is my fav ..
Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

bradg24 said:


> I love looking for killer backgrounds.. Black ice theme is my fav ..
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


sick wallpaper!


----------



## 0dBu

I rock it pretty simple, one home screen...

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

simple one this time. i like the contrast between the icons and wallpaper, will probably stick with this for awhile.


----------



## Hellboy

Messing around taking screenshots and made this wallpaper.









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## afrchutch

Today's.








Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nomad1600

Nice... really like the clock widget from OneMoreClock.


----------



## bradg24

afrchutch said:


> Today's.
> View attachment 32510
> 
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


Were you get the moto icons?

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sorullo_xgrx

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## afrchutch

bradg24 said:


> Were you get the moto icons?
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


razr m apex theme and one more clock widget on top of jmods liquid ics

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mattamous

sorullo_xgrx said:


> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


That clock is rad! Where might one find the rad widget? 0_o

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## quickdraw86




----------



## heath2805

quickdraw86 said:


> View attachment 32665


Brown baggin today huh?? Lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

heath2805 said:


> Brown baggin today huh?? Lol
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


yup, it's saturday! lol


----------



## Nomad1600

Trying this one out for the weekend...


----------



## quickdraw86

Nomad1600 said:


> Trying this one out for the weekend...


great wallpaper and tasteful icons, looks nice!


----------



## Nomad1600

Sorta dumb question... how do you load screenshots so that they appear small but can enlarge once you click on them. I feel like I am abusing space by posting mine the way am. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Nomad1600

quickdraw86 said:


> View attachment 32665


Quickdraw, this looks really cool. Is this one of the ICS betas floating around?


----------



## quickdraw86

Nomad1600 said:


> Quickdraw, this looks really cool. Is this one of the ICS betas floating around?


thanks! to answer your question, it's thundershed. the only ICS rom i ever run is NuSense, as it's the best ICS with the most working IMO. besides NuSense, the ICS roms have given me no compelling reason to abandon thundershed, jdubdeprivation, eternity, or skyraider, just my opinion.


----------



## quickdraw86




----------



## Nomad1600

wow, quickdraw that one is dramatic!


----------



## quickdraw86

Nomad1600 said:


> wow, quickdraw that one is dramatic!


thanks! i always try to put together screens to make the apple owners i know a bit jealous. lololol.


----------



## quickdraw86

i like the simplicity of this one, cool icon set.


----------



## quickdraw86

backdrop to match a rock solid rom lol.


----------



## heath2805

Thundershed 1.6 Zoom kernel! Can't keep the same set up for the life of me lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bradg24

Still waiting for AOKP JB..

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## afrchutch

Switched it up









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bradg24

Killer background I found.. 
Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

getting to that time of year... lol


----------



## rberry88

afrchutch said:


> Switched it up
> 
> View attachment 32736
> 
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Cool, it all flows together nicely

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

stickers!


----------



## quickdraw86

decided to keep it cyan for a bit of a tribute to steve kondik and team CM.


----------



## quickdraw86

last screenshot for a while, settled on something i like finally.


----------



## CC268

Quickdraw where do you find your themes and icons? On the market?

Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## Nomad1600

Piggybacking CC268's question to quickdraw, what's the HTC icon? Is that hiding your apps, or is there some HTC app that you still use? really like how clean all youtr screens look, btw. Yours always look really cool.


----------



## quickdraw86

Nomad1600 said:


> Piggybacking CC268's question to quickdraw, what's the HTC icon? Is that hiding your apps, or is there some HTC app that you still use? really like how clean all youtr screens look, btw. Yours always look really cool.


the HTC icon is a cool looking extra icon not associated woth any app that i found browsing through the icon set i'm using, so i decided to make it the icon for my app drawer, yes. thank you for the compliment! to answer the other question, some of the themes i use are from the play store, some are from around the forums and net, and some are icon sets from mr. icon himself, tha phlash, that i set to complemetary wallpapers i find.


----------



## Nomad1600

My latest for the week...


----------



## Nomad1600

btw, wish I could customize a few icons (xda, friendcaster). Not entirely sold on the clock either. Starting to get too picky I reckon...


----------



## CC268

http://mycolorscreen.com/2012/09/18/mega-boss/

I love this theme....so sick...hard to replicate on the TB though due to all the widgets and stuff that the Nexus has that the TB doesn't due to Jelly Bean







(

Also would have to edit everything in photoshop to make it fit...really looking forward to the next Nexus phone...think I will buy it whenever it pops up


----------



## Hellboy

Like the simon says thing. Very original.


----------



## CC268

Hellboy said:


> Like the simon says thing. Very original.


Theme I posted? Yea i know...but I don't have time to do my own themes like I used to...thanks to engineering -.-


----------



## afrchutch

Found one I like 








Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sorullo_xgrx

Miuiv4 launcher ... cm9 resident evil theme

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cutbait

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## afrchutch

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jonah1234

Sent from my Liquud ICS HTC Thunderbolt on Tapatalk 2


----------



## joem333

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## afrchutch

jonah1234 said:


> Sent from my Liquud ICS HTC Thunderbolt on Tapatalk 2


lol, have enough clocks?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86




----------



## Nomad1600

Trying this one on for the weekend...


----------



## theMichael

cutbait said:


> View attachment 32957
> 
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


What is the clock widgets you guys used?


----------



## Nomad1600

theMichael said:


> What is the clock widgets you guys used?


Its OneMoreClock widget, free in the Play Store.


----------



## heath2805

Nova launcher prime is in market for .25¢ today only I believe 
Won't let me upload photo... damn tapatalk! Lol
Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nomad1600

In honor of the Texans win today... first time 4-0. Bring on the Jets.


----------



## whatbeup

Lol the weather on the lock screen makes it look cool =p

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

whatbeup said:


> Lol the weather on the lock screen makes it look cool =p
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


Are you the one that got caught playing galaga on the avengers movie lol. I like the weather on the pull down notification bar. Clears up a lot of clutter on the screen.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## whatbeup

Hellboy said:


> Are you the one that got caught playing galaga on the avengers movie lol. I like the weather on the pull down notification bar. Clears up a lot of clutter on the screen.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Lol no that wasn't me but I used to play galaga all the time on my pacman machine.. Still have it.. I got to like level 35 once, I was pretty dirty cuz I memorized the levels.. No life XD. And I'll check out the weather pull down I think I missed it.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

whatbeup said:


> Lol no that wasn't me but I used to play galaga all the time on my pacman machine.. Still have it.. I got to like level 35 once, I was pretty dirty cuz I memorized the levels.. No life XD. And I'll check out the weather pull down I think I missed it.
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


I think its only on protekk aokp ics rom
Yeah galaga was the bomb when I was a kid. Or Gorf .Xaxeon was a good one too but never could get past the frist level lol.


----------



## whatbeup

Hellboy said:


> I think its only on protekk aokp ics rom
> Yeah galaga was the bomb when I was a kid. Or Gorf .Xaxeon was a good one too but never could get past the frist level lol.


ya i couldn't find it in liquid's ics, must be only aokp its all good tho


----------



## icedventimocha

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## watson387

Old school. Lol










Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nomad1600

Watson, thumbs up on the ti83 app. Question for you, how is Boat on the phone? I use it on my tablet, never thought of of it on the phone.


----------



## watson387

Nomad1600 said:


> Watson, thumbs up on the ti83 app. Question for you, how is Boat on the phone? I use it on my tablet, never thought of of it on the phone.


Boat is my favorite browser. It gets better with every update. I try new browsers all the time, but nothing ever comes close to Boat imo.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86




----------



## p1tchblackgt

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

carved.


----------



## icedventimocha

One of Twitter just for fun...








...and one of my browser.







My phone is a bloody mess

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## drummerj80

quickdraw86 said:


> View attachment 33255


What is that? Looks amazing!


----------



## quickdraw86

drummerj80 said:


> What is that? Looks amazing!


thanks! it's sinjiyo's badge theme for apex launcher runing on liquid ICS MR3.


----------



## heath2805

Its amazing how close cm7 w/ Holo lock and launcher can look like jb on N7. Really isn't a whole lot of difference when it comes to looks.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

Amazing what a skin can do to make it look like JB









Then again thats what skins do is mimic the real thing


----------



## quickdraw86

blur style.


----------



## srzero

SlimBean Jelly bean








Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## afrchutch

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gttap

afrchutch said:


> Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


how do you always get these amazing looking stuff on old faithful thunder. and what do you have going on there fill me in.


----------



## heath2805

Lol Had to do the N7 running CM10  
Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## afrchutch

Gttap said:


> how do you always get these amazing looking stuff on old faithful thunder. and what do you have going on there fill me in.


vicious miui with angl theme and beautiful widgets is all it is 

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

happy with this one... for now. LOL


----------



## Nomad1600

quickdraw86 said:


> View attachment 33485
> 
> 
> happy with this one... for now. LOL


OK quickdraw... spill it, how did you build that cool screen?


----------



## heath2805

Really digging yellow lately...its different lol 
Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

Nomad1600 said:


> OK quickdraw... spill it, how did you build that cool screen?


LOL, ok. it's thundershed with iamthebigcheeze's detox theme chooser theme, sonny sekhon's gingerbread icon set (i use ADW EX), and an all black background. i like minimal setups with good color contrast best and try to keep my screens as clean as i can.


----------



## quickdraw86

heath2805 said:


> Really digging yellow lately...its different lol


LOL, me too! it was the one color i really never thought to try until just recently, i actually like it, how often do things really come in yellow?
here's mine:


----------



## heath2805

quickdraw86 said:


> LOL, me too! it was the one color i really never thought to try until just recently, i actually like it, how often do things really come in yellow?
> here's mine:
> 
> View attachment 33497


Nice!! The Ol' Liberty symbol ...I use to run Liberty roms on the Droid X and they were smooth as hell........... Alright fess up ....Where did you get those yellow themed icons? Lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

heath2805 said:


> Nice!! The Ol' Liberty symbol ...I use to run Liberty roms on the Droid X and they were smooth as hell........... Alright fess up ....Where did you get those yellow themed icons? Lol
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


thanks! i love jrummy's rom toolbox pro, and have heard gummy/liberty is awesome, so i thought it was appropriate. as for the yellow icons, they're sonny sekhon's arctic yellow icon pack for ADW (and go, apex, and nova launchers as well).


----------



## bradg24

Try the gummy cm9 liberty gold theme.. Gummy released it.. I loved Gummy on my droidX. But loved liberty better it was the best gb Rom out, jrummy dev the heck out of it.
Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

Like your wallpaper has that old Russian propaganda look to it. Always wanted to try gummy and liberty ROMs. I had to get phones they didn't dev for. Maybe I'll pick up an old DX and give it a go. Can't have to many tinker phones.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805

Hellboy said:


> Like your wallpaper has that old Russian propaganda look to it. Always wanted to try gummy and liberty ROMs. I had to get phones they didn't dev for. Maybe I'll pick up an old DX and give it a go. Can't have to many tinker phones.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


If you get a Droid X make sure it isn't updated to its last firmware update or you wont be able to root correctly ..I gave my sis my old one and it was updated to. 19 and bootloader was locked down. Only method I believe was an Europe root method which sucked. I believe if its at .9 your safe. Strange how close their software versions are compared to the bolt lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## whatbeup

bradg24 said:


> Try the gummy cm9 liberty gold theme.. Gummy released it.. I loved Gummy on my droidX. But loved liberty better it was the best gb Rom out, jrummy dev the heck out of it.
> Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


can i get that wallpaper? lol


----------



## quickdraw86

Skyraider.


----------



## bradg24

heath2805 said:


> If you get a Droid X make sure it isn't updated to its last firmware update or you wont be able to root correctly ..I gave my sis my old one and it was updated to. 19 and bootloader was locked down. Only method I believe was an Europe root method which sucked. I believe if its at .9 your safe. Strange how close their software versions are compared to the bolt lol
> 
> Not totally true is a major headache but you can root it and then run older roms. They made a few older ones to be used on the new update. Votex liberty and apex to name a few blurr roms but try wizards GB miui.. He is still dev on it AMAZING battery life.. still have my dx as a "X~pod touch" with miui on it..
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## icedventimocha

Fire
























Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

icedventimocha said:


> Fire


Wow, That looks awesome! Is that maxthon browser in the bottom photo?


----------



## icedventimocha

quickdraw86 said:


> Wow, That looks awesome! Is that maxthon browser in the bottom photo?


Yup

Sent from my AT100 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

Looks great ice.


----------



## heath2805

icedventimocha said:


> Fire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I think you've won the screen shot competition Ice! Lol That's bad a$$ 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## p1tchblackgt

Tshed 1.6 with MiHome launcher.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nomad1600

TShed users running MiHome... does it essentially result in a re-themed phone, or are their advantages with how it works as a launcher (and what are those advantages). Sure looks neat...


----------



## benda

Liquid smooth ics 1.5 mr2 by bendertj, on Flickr
Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

benda said:


> Liquid smooth ics 1.5 mr2 by bendertj, on Flickr
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


Love your clock and date


----------



## benda

Hellboy said:


> Love your clock and date


 clockQ pro

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

Skyraider-darkhorse


----------



## Hellboy

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## geoff5093




----------



## afrchutch

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nomad1600

Hellboy said:


> Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk 2


Cool icons in the notification bar! Are those specific to the ROM you used (and if yes, which ROM)? Or are they something that can be customized/downloaded and used with any ROM?


----------



## Hellboy

Nomad1600 said:


> Cool icons in the notification bar! Are those specific to the ROM you used (and if yes, which ROM)? Or are they something that can be customized/downloaded and used with any ROM?


 called epicblue theme cm7 on market

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

Hellboy said:


> called epicblue theme cm7 on market
> 
> Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk 2


Yeah, stetsonaw is the man! Epic green is one of my faves!


----------



## quickdraw86

my favorite desensed ROM, Jdubdeprivation... running the SICK new minimal theme!


----------



## afrchutch

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeReaper

deprivation minimal XD

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## icedventimocha

DeReaper said:


> deprivation minimal XD
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


It's awesome to see my Rom/theme over here. Glad you likey 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeReaper

dude this is my DD XD love this rom so much!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

icedventimocha said:


> It's awesome to see my Rom/theme over here. Glad you likey
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


One thing I noticed about thunderbolt owners we like Many different roms. No matter the age of them. Even goes for kernels too. , I have been running old droid theory roms and they can give thundershed aosp roms a run for its money.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## icedventimocha

Hellboy said:


> One thing I noticed about thunderbolt owners we like Many different roms. No matter the age of them. Even goes for kernels too. , I have been running old droid theory roms and they can give thundershed aosp roms a run for its money.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


For sure. I'm glad to see all of the thunderbolt users unite to get all of the th3ory roms back out there.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeReaper

about to install this beast on my wife's phone!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## afrchutch

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nomad1600

New Screenshot of a new ROM...


----------



## Thunderbolt_Kenny

Sent from my Thunderbolt using RootzWiki


----------



## afrchutch

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## afrchutch

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## afrchutch

The new ADW launcher.








Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

afrchutch said:


> The new ADW launcher.
> View attachment 34099
> 
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Look its holo launcher clone lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeReaper

lol its version 1.3.3.7


----------



## afrchutch

Hellboy said:


> Look its holo launcher clone lol
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


it actually smokes Holo bro.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

afrchutch said:


> it actually smokes Holo bro.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Definitely. The new version of ADW EX leaves just about every other launcher in the dust. ADW EX is the best again IMHO. smoothest ever.


----------



## quickdraw86

Mine.


----------



## afrchutch

quickdraw86 said:


> Definitely. The new version of ADW EX leaves just about every other launcher in the dust. ADW EX is the best again IMHO. smoothest ever.


Couldn't agree more! Better than go launcher now.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## icedventimocha

afrchutch said:


> Couldn't agree more! Better than go launcher now.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I hear a lot of people saying this. Gonna try it first on my Thrive since it has jellybean.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

afrchutch said:


> Couldn't agree more! Better than go launcher now.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Anything is better than go launcher now. With all the bloat they put in it now. Sad really as it use to be really good

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

Hellboy said:


> Anything is better than go launcher now. With all the bloat they put in it now. Sad really as it use to be really good


Yes. In anderweb's absence, I tried every launcher i could find, and go was awesome, but the goteam insists on bogging down the launcher with more and more BS in each successive update. Gosms has gone in the same direction sadly. Oh well, anderweb is back and has added some AMAZING new features to ADW EX and fixed ADW notifier as well. IMO, ADW EX in conjunction with android pro widgets trumps anything goteam ever released anyway, so i don't see go products as even worth trying anymore, just my opinion.


----------



## geoff5093

Hellboy said:


> Anything is better than go launcher now. With all the bloat they put in it now. Sad really as it use to be really good
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I agree. I used to be a GoLauncher and GoSMS user, and was for a long time. But once they started adding bloat like GoStore, GoChat, and lots more the apps became laggy and were battery killers.


----------



## afrchutch

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## afrchutch

geoff5093 said:


> I agree. I used to be a GoLauncher and GoSMS user, and was for a long time. But once they started adding bloat like GoStore, GoChat, and lots more the apps became laggy and were battery killers.


I still use gosms but ya go launcher started sucking once they teamed up with getjar for all the themes purchasing. There used to be so many more for free... and yes all the bloat that they incorporated was too much.

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mattamous

afrchutch said:


> I still use gosms but ya go launcher started sucking once they teamed up with getjar for all the themes purchasing. There used to be so many more for free... and yes all the bloat that they incorporated was too much.
> 
> Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk 2


I still use gosms as well but I stopped using go launcher because of the bloat and also the amount of memory it used when running. Actually gonna try out adw, all I hear is good things.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## afrchutch

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## geoff5093

afrchutch said:


> I still use gosms but ya go launcher started sucking once they teamed up with getjar for all the themes purchasing. There used to be so many more for free... and yes all the bloat that they incorporated was too much.
> 
> Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk 2


Yeah, even with GoSMS they use getjar a lot now for themes.


----------



## Hellboy

Just love this wallpaper. Simple and different. Might keep this one as my wife doesn't like me putting her nude shots on my phone lol.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

googled


----------



## bukowski

would you mind linking me to that wallpaper, quickdraw?


----------



## heath2805

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nomad1600

heath2805 said:


> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


Heath, that screen is crazy hot (in more ways than one). Can you share details? btw, it would look even better with a Strat... I can supply the picture if you need one.


----------



## heath2805

Nomad1600 said:


> Heath, that screen is crazy hot (in more ways than one). Can you share details? btw, it would look even better with a Strat... I can supply the picture if you need one.


Its Twisteds ics w/ afterburner theme from the market free and Zedge wallpaper . Yeah Stats are bad a## . I've actually played a telecaster that was vintage before, Played like a dream. I own a PRS singlecut now. Which is beautiful btw 

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bradg24

Got to give props to the new kids in the SEC.. Great game last night..

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

bukowski said:


> would you mind linking me to that wallpaper, quickdraw?


I don't mind at all:

http://db.tt/VaPAKl1a










Save picture or use dropbox link...


----------



## afrchutch

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## afrchutch

bradg24 said:


> Got to give props to the new kids in the SEC.. Great game last night..
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


what theme is that man?

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bradg24

Afterburner theme.. with the tablet UI on and the nav buttons as my main three apps. And the pic was off a Texas A&M website..

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## afrchutch

bradg24 said:


> Afterburner theme.. with the tablet UI on and the nav buttons as my main three apps. And the pic was off a Texas A&M website..
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


tablet ui? What rom is it?

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86




----------



## Hellboy

To bad she's wearing panties lol.

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bradg24

afrchutch said:


> tablet ui? What rom is it?
> 
> Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


Apex launcher.. twisted's rom.. check out the settings, on the apex laucher

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## p1tchblackgt

Keeping it pretty simple with Skyraider.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## afrchutch

Today's 








Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## afrchutch

quickdraw86 said:


> View attachment 34557


mind sharing the wallpaper sir?









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

afrchutch said:


> mind sharing the wallpaper sir?


don't mind at all...









click to save pic, or use dropbox link below...

http://db.tt/b3OboEtP


----------



## quickdraw86

i'm stuck on green and black... my favorite combination of colors i think.


----------



## quickdraw86

found a cool pic of Dr. Beatdown, phD (i watched "fist of fury" yesterday) that goes well as a wallpaper with this...


----------



## afrchutch

quickdraw86 said:


> don't mind at all...
> 
> View attachment 34679
> 
> 
> click to save pic, or use dropbox link below...
> 
> http://db.tt/b3OboEtP


thanks 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CoolRalph

nothing special

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## quickdraw86




----------



## quickdraw86




----------



## afrchutch

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

Simple screen...with my all-time favorite icons


----------



## mattamous

Quickdraw86 what ROM are you running these days?


----------



## quickdraw86

mattamous said:


> Quickdraw86 what ROM are you running these days?


I use thundershed or jdubdeprivation mostly.


----------



## afrchutch

quickdraw86 said:


> View attachment 34852
> 
> 
> Simple screen...with my all-time favorite icons


What icon pack is it?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KGBxxx

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KGBxxx

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nomad1600

very nice kgbxxx, what rom, theme or icon pack are you using?


----------



## bradg24

Moto rzr m launcher 
Real circle clock widget
Standard ICS icons.
Moto rzr m background
Had to kick LCD density back one click.. 
Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## afrchutch

bradg24 said:


> Moto rzr m launcher
> Real circle clock widget
> Standard ICS icons.
> Moto rzr m background
> Had to kick LCD density back one click..
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


razr m launcher?

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

afrchutch said:


> What icon pack is it?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


 https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.czarnomorski.theme.dcikonz

Free, the best, and awesome developer... Very responsive... ¿What more could an icon fiend want? Lol.


----------



## Nomad1600

quickdraw86 said:


> https://play.google....i.theme.dcikonz
> 
> Free, the best, and awesome developer... Very responsive... ¿What more could an icon fiend want? Lol.


Awesome icon pack (already switched to it). Even has all of my less popular apps covered. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## quickdraw86

Nomad1600 said:


> Awesome icon pack (already switched to it). Even has all of my less popular apps covered. Thanks for sharing!


No problem at all bud. I was very impressed by the icons (both by the total number and overall quality) and by the developer (i requested a few icons, they were added in an update a few hours later the same day). I have numerous icon packs, free and paid, but this has become my favorite, glad to share.


----------



## quickdraw86

Nomad1600 said:


> very nice kgbxxx, what rom, theme or icon pack are you using?


Not sure which icon pack he's using, but he's running a CM7 rom with one of the lunarUI theme chooser themes applied... Probably the version below...

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.r3dx.theme.lunarui.black


----------



## p1tchblackgt

The latest 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KGBxxx

Nomad1600 said:


> very nice kgbxxx, what rom, theme or icon pack are you using?


Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2

Go Launcher. Glass theme by Samer Zayer. LunarUI Cyan theme for CM7. Tshed 1.6


----------



## bradg24

afrchutch said:


> razr m launcher?
> 
> Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


Yes its the only launcher that real moto circle clock widget works on.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeReaper

Akatsuki


----------



## heath2805

SfK's Cm7 vanilla Tweaked to normal mode. Overall best battery life for me on any other rom 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

... And I came back to my senses, skyraider style! Lol


----------



## afrchutch

bradg24 said:


> Yes its the only launcher that real moto circle clock widget works on.
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


I tried to unzip it and it said failure to parse the package or something like that.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nomad1600

Awesome ^ awesome ^ O S M ^


----------



## Hellboy

Heath needs some dentures really bad.

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

Hellboy said:


> Heath needs some dentures really bad.


Nah. There's always Gerber! Lol


----------



## icedventimocha

heath2805 said:


> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


Mind sharing that wallpaper? I wanna rock it on my Note II

Sent from my Galaxy Note II


----------



## quickdraw86

icedventimocha said:


> Mind sharing that wallpaper? I wanna rock it on my Note II
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note II


+1 on wallpaper share.


----------



## heath2805

http://db.tt/cxbRg8I0 Here ya go 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nomad1600

heath2805 said:


> http://db.tt/cxbRg8I0 Here ya go
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Thanks... and did you just position an analog clock in the correct spot on the screen?


----------



## heath2805

Nomad1600 said:


> Thanks... and did you just position an analog clock in the correct spot on the screen?


That's the way it came out, its featured in Zedge.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## santod




----------



## Nomad1600

Sorry for the OT, but Santod, Willits CA? If yes, I used to spend most of my summers fishing the east branch above Ukiah. Great part of CA...


----------



## santod

Nomad1600 said:


> Sorry for the OT, but Santod, Willits CA? If yes, I used to spend most of my summers fishing the east branch above Ukiah. Great part of CA...


Yes sir, been up here for quite a number of years.
Great part of the country.
Took many of my Computer Science classes down there in Ukiah.


----------



## Hellboy

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

I like the way the colors mesh together, and found a wall I really like too.


----------



## icedventimocha

quickdraw86 said:


> View attachment 35347
> 
> 
> I like the way the colors mesh together, and found a wall I really like too.


Bro you really need to learn how to theme, your screeshots are always awesome, I bet if you made themes they'd be tits.

Sent from my Galaxy Note II


----------



## bukowski

it's been a good long while since i've touched my bolt in the way of customization. recently did a full wipe before flashing twisted's latest ics build, so it was time for a refresh on looks too. i'm still using the same clock (one more clock free with a modified zehro's conky clock skin) as my past four or five refreshes. i just plain like it. same with the weather widget (fancy widgets pro with tick icons). wallpaper is this funky painting i used to use as a desktop wallpaper years and years and years ago. and the dock icons are straight up, untouched holo dark.

without further ado:


----------



## Jrmiller

and the lock screen


----------



## eldiablo2us

santod said:


>


santod were did you get this theme?


----------



## santod

eldiablo2us said:


> santod were did you get this theme?


Next Launcher wallpaper and dock + Fancy Widget + NuSenseROM Status Bar and icons.


----------



## Nomad1600

santod said:


> Next Launcher wallpaper and dock + Fancy Widget + NuSenseROM Status Bar and icons.


Next looks cool, though hard to justify $15 on a phone app right now. Your screen shot is awesome Santod, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Hellboy

Yeah there was another launcher that cost a lot but forgot its name. You don't hear much from it anymore. This launcher will be the same way.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Nomad1600

Hellboy said:


> Yeah there was another launcher that cost a lot but forgot its name. You don't hear much from it anymore. This launcher will be the same way.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


Betting you are thinking of SPB Shell. Did look really cool, but again, at $14 it was tough to justify when there are so many good free ones. Has anyone tried regina or Chameleon?


----------



## santod

Nomad1600 said:


> Betting you are thinking of SPB Shell. Did look really cool, but again, at $14 it was tough to justify when there are so many good free ones. Has anyone tried regina or Chameleon?


SPB was another one, but I think he was thinking of TSF Shell.
I have tried Regina, and wasn't overly impressed.


----------



## Hellboy

Think it was tsf shell. I like simple launchers and I loved go launcher till they added all that crap and made look like billboard city. So I went back to adw launcher on my bolt. My N7 I love the stock launcher so I doubt I will use another. They may sell more if they had a trial version that expired in like a day or so but you can't get a feel for a launcher in 15 min.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## heath2805




----------



## Nomad1600

Heath... that one rocks! Is that all theme or did you find the perfect pair of theme and wallpaper?


----------



## heath2805

UnSenseRom thanks to Santod 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805

Nomad1600 said:


> Heath... that one rocks! Is that all theme or did you find the perfect pair of theme and wallpaper?


Its themed with Zedge wallpaper. I backed it up, but can't remember the theme this second lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nomad1600

heath2805 said:


> UnSenseRom thanks to Santod
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Super clean, heath is monstering with the tbolt. Initial thoughts on UnSense?


----------



## Nomad1600

heath2805 said:


> Its themed with Zedge wallpaper. I backed it up, but can't remember the theme this second lol
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


If you find it can you share (sorry to be a copycat, but I doubt we will have friends that will know







). btw, I like how the folders create the look of holes drilled in the three on the right. Did you think about creating a fourth folder for the camera (eg. adding Gallery and/or QuickPic)?


----------



## heath2805

Nomad1600 said:


> If you find it can you share (sorry to be a copycat, but I doubt we will have friends that will know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). btw, I like how the folders create the look of holes drilled in the three on the right. Did you think about creating a fourth folder for the camera (eg. adding Gallery and/or QuickPic)?


OK Nomad, I restored back for you lol Theme is "Red Blast cm9 " and here's the wallpaper http://db.tt/erLzOuo8 And I really like Santods new rom. Even installed the recommended radios he suggested and haven't had one reboot. Then again, I've never tried that combo before. Hope this helps 

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805

Nomad1600 said:


> If you find it can you share (sorry to be a copycat, but I doubt we will have friends that will know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). btw, I like how the folders create the look of holes drilled in the three on the right. Did you think about creating a fourth folder for the camera (eg. adding Gallery and/or QuickPic)?


I think I was using Apex. Both Nova and Apex launcher have it. Go into launcher settings and click "look and feel" then its under " folder background" I believe. I think the one I used on Santods is Apex. Now to restore back. My bolt is really being abused with recovery today! Lol
Edit: Forgot to mention I have both paid versions too


----------



## Nomad1600

heath2805 said:


> OK Nomad, I restored back for you lol Theme is "Red Blast cm9 " and here's the wallpaper http://db.tt/erLzOuo8 And I really like Santods new rom. Even installed the recommended radios he suggested and haven't had one reboot. Then again, I've never tried that combo before. Hope this helps
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


Awesome, thanks!! I did have one call drop using NuSense (unfortunately, at a really bad time... a job interview). It could have been caused by something completely unrelated to the ROM, so I don't blame NuSense, but just to be safe I went back to TShed. I really did like a lot of what the ROM did and especially how it looked. The sound on the ROM was the best I ever experienced (not Beats, but I believe xLoud was a big improvement). It did have a few pops and crackles which I happily put up with since overall music sounded so good through it and the volume levels for music and calls was loads better than other ROMs. really curious how the scaled down ROM works.

btw, I am pretty sure I tried his recommended radios but had some issues so I went with the alternative mix radio.


----------



## quickdraw86




----------



## Nomad1600

quickdraw86 said:


> View attachment 35712


Quickdraw, looks great (as yours always do). Advertising HTC now now, huh?







Do the arrows do anything?


----------



## quickdraw86

Nomad1600 said:


> Quickdraw, looks great (as yours always do). Advertising HTC now now, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do the arrows do anything?


Lol! I found an old HTC wall that i had that i thought was appropriate and looked good is all. The arrows are part of the wallpaper and purely cosmetic. Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## icedventimocha

Just for fun, my note II









Sent from my Galaxy Note II


----------



## Nomad1600

icedventimocha said:


> Just for fun, my note II
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note II


Whoa... that one is sweeeeeeet!


----------



## GotMurph84

Sent by draining my battery.


----------



## quickdraw86




----------



## icedventimocha

With the note 2 out of commission for a few days I'm rocking the bolt.









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## icedventimocha

Another one. Always gotta be theming something










Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## icedventimocha

And one from my note II. Ya know after going back and forth phones after the last couple days, The thunderbolt was actually a great device despite the overall experience with HTC and Verizon. That and the lack of current development (due to lack of OTAs).










Sent from my Galaxy Note II


----------



## BlackOps

icedventimocha said:


> And one from my note II. Ya know after going back and forth phones after the last couple days, The thunderbolt was actually a great device despite the overall experience with HTC and Verizon. That and the lack of current development (due to lack of OTAs).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note II


Where did you get this clock?

Sent from my Twisted ICS Bolt










Sent from my Twisted ICS Bolt


----------



## icedventimocha

BlackOps said:


> Where did you get this clock?
> 
> Sent from my Twisted ICS Bolt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Twisted ICS Bolt


Its one more clock widget. Its in the extended pack. The skin is called morbid moments I think.

Sent from my Galaxy Note II


----------



## Hellboy

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

Rolled back to AOSP GB. happy with this for now...


----------



## quickdraw86




----------



## icedventimocha

quickdraw86 said:


> View attachment 38711


You need a Note II bro

Sent from my Galaxy Note II


----------



## quickdraw86

icedventimocha said:


> You need a Note II bro


I know right!? I've seen your sick redrum theme, a bunch of great looking roms for it, and am jealous of s-pen too.


----------



## mrtonk

Sent from my NusenseX Bolt using Tapatalk 2


----------

